# Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen



## Independentthinker

Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!

So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


----------



## easyt65

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.



How DARE you bring up that fact....

...just like 2 members of the 6 Jan Committee exercised their right to deny the certification of previous elections.

You ... RACIST.


----------



## buckeye45_73

LOL I love this becasue any time you question a lefty about something, they always refer to they have the right to say, they never address the truth of what is being said.


----------



## beagle9

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


I sure hope you are right about the fairness coming in it all, and that Trump gets vindication finally, but if these weak in the knees republicrats/rhino's have their way, it will all be swept under the rug nice and neat like. Unexceptable.

No one should forget how monsterous these Democrat's were, and how vindictive they are, and how evil they have been. No one.... Anyone that ignores what these people have done, and what they are all about IMO are traitor's to their country. Allowing your American brother's and sister's to suffer the consequences of these Democrat's action's without any remembering of how they were treated is sickening.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


No no no no nono no no No No NO NO NO NO!! TRUMP IS A BAD MAN! VERY BAD!! NO RIGHTS!


----------



## okfine

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


It really bugs you. Bummer.


----------



## daveman

Now, now, Democrats are firm believers in the First Amendment.  They believe you have a Constitutionally-guaranteed right to say whatever Democrats want you to say.


----------



## buckeye45_73

okfine said:


> It really bugs you. Bummer.


It bugs me, when you should be on your knees.....now lets show the world, being gay isn't a bad thing.....no teeth


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

okfine said:


> It really bugs you. Bummer.


----------



## easyt65

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.



How DARE you bring up that fact....

...just like 2 members of the 6 Jan Committee exercised their right to vote against the certification of previous elections.


----------



## jwoodie

Democrats believe that the First Amendment protects their right to lie but prohibits conservatives from telling the truth.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater



J6 Reichstag Fire!!!


----------



## okfine

buckeye45_73 said:


> It bugs me, when you should be on your knees.....now lets show the world, being gay isn't a bad thing.....no teeth


Trump sucks balls.


----------



## toobfreak

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater



You do if the place is on fire!


----------



## Lesh

toobfreak said:


> You do if the place is on fire!


Which is not the case here.


----------



## toobfreak

Lesh said:


> Which is not the case here.



Why not?  YOU said no one has a right to yell fire in a crowded theater-- -- I just proved you wrong.  Wanna try again?

What about if the theater is not crowded?


----------



## g5000

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Wow.  This is the most pathetic defense of Trump's criminal behavior yet.


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> Which is not the case here.


Your opinion, and Biden's poll numbers reflect your opinion as pure trash, so there's that.


----------



## Lesh

beagle9 said:


> Your opinion, and Biden's poll numbers reflect your opinion as pure trash, so there's that.


This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.

THIS thread is trying to claim that trump has the right to lie about that.

The thread ADMITS that it is a lie

Oh and in head to head polling matchups? Biden beats Trump


----------



## buckeye45_73

okfine said:


> Trump sucks balls.


You think Joe Biden is a good President......BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## jc456

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Demofks said that in 2016. Putin helping


----------



## okfine

buckeye45_73 said:


> You think Joe Biden is a good President......BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


I think you're a fn retard.

How ya like them apples, eh buckwheat?


----------



## jc456

okfine said:


> I think you're a fn retard.
> 
> How ya like them apples, eh buckwheat?


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.
> 
> THIS thread is trying to claim that trump has the right to lie about that.
> 
> The thread ADMITS that it is a lie
> 
> Oh and in head to head polling matchups? Biden beats Trump


Another loon..


----------



## Lesh

beagle9 said:


> Another loon..


Oh look...two maggots feeding on each other


----------



## buckeye45_73

okfine said:


> I think you're a fn retard.
> 
> How ya like them apples, eh buckwheat?


No but seriously you think Joe Biden is a good President. BWHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAAH


----------



## okfine

buckeye45_73 said:


> No but seriously you think Joe Biden is a good President. BWHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAAH


Hey, I think your mommy is still calling you, the streetlights went on hours ago.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.



No one is denying Trump has a First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. What he didn't have a right to do was to try to steal the election. That's like I have a First Amendment right to claim a bank is holding my money but won't give it to me. But I don’t have a right to try and steal money from that bank.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Demofks said that in 2016. Putin helping



And a Republican-led Senate confirmed that.


----------



## buckeye45_73

okfine said:


> Hey, I think your mommy is still calling you, the streetlights went on hours ago.


Seriously man, you really think Joe Biden is doing a good job. BWAHAHAHAAHAHHHAHHHHAHHAHAHHHHAHHHHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHH


----------



## toobfreak

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard.


Your every post is just YOUR OPINION.



Lesh said:


> It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.


YOUR OPINION again, unless you have some concrete evidence to the contrary which you never do.



Lesh said:


> THIS thread is trying to claim that trump has the right to lie about that.


You claim that Trump isn't entitled to HIS opinion, you little filthy pig Nazi?  Once again, if it is such a lie, *I'm all ears waiting for the proof!  *Trump has EVERY reason to believe he was RIPPED OFF!  Did you forget THE BIG STEAL has long ago been ADMITTED TO and its entire plan and all its players LAID OUT in February Time Magazine, Ace? 



Lesh said:


> The thread ADMITS that it is a lie


And maybe pigs can fly too.



Lesh said:


> Oh and in head to head polling matchups? Biden beats Trump


You keep telling yourself that, Ace.  Little Pedo Peter has the LOWEST APPROVAL of any president in HISTORY, fucker.  Even a significant number of DEMOCRATS polled by democrat sources admit that if they ran today, they'd switch back to Trump just to get away from the colossal JACKASS now in the WH.


----------



## scruffy

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


Actually you do 

It's the local ordinances that will get you


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> No one is denying Trump has a First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. What he didn't have a right to do was to try to steal the election. That's like I have a First Amendment right to claim a bank is holding my money but won't give it to me. But I don’t have a right to try and steal money from that bank.


The Democrats have no right to steal an election either.


----------



## Care4all

toobfreak said:


> You do if the place is on fire!


But the place wasn't on fire, and his close advisors told him that....one after another....

So he fired them....  Just lime Nixon, when they would not go along with his illegal doings.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


No he doesn't bigot ! Cause reasons n stuff!


----------



## Quasar44

The election was a complete fraud 

However , T won’t win if he runs on that


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> The Democrats have no right to steal an election either.



Of course they don't. No one ever said they did.


----------



## beagle9

Care4all said:


> But the place wasn't on fire, and his close advisors told him that....one after another....
> 
> So he fired them....  Just lime Nixon, when they would not go along with his illegal doings.


It's hell being the boss, but somebody's got to do it..


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen


No one is claiming otherwise.

And this has nothing to do with the First Amendment – there’s no effort to use the authority of the state to preempt Trump from speaking.

Trump and others on the right are at complete liberty to lie about the 2020 election.

It’s understood that the evidence and testimony documenting Trump’s incompetence, criminality, and contempt for our democratic institutions and the will of the American people is embarrassing and humiliating for you and others on the right who voted for and supported Trump – and still do for some unknown, bizarre reason.

But your embarrassment and humiliation isn’t justification to lie about and misrepresent the intent of the hearings: to present to the American people the fact that Trump was responsible for the terrorist attack on the Capitol Building on January 6th, that it was Trump’s and his supporters’ intent to overturn a lawful, accurate, Constitutional election and install Trump as an autocratic dictator.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

okfine said:


> I think you're a fn retard.
> 
> How ya like them apples, eh buckwheat?


Says the guy who is an f'n retard.


----------



## bendog

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


But the right ends if a person either engages in a conspiracy to create a falsehood or to incite violence or another crime

Personally, I haven't paid much attention until now because imo ALL public hearings by pols (including Bengazigate and Hillary's emails are bs grandstanding), and I didn't thing they'd actually find something.  And I thought this was more about harassing Trump politically and make it harder for him to run in 24.  Which frankly was all the gop was about with Hillary, and that's what pols do, so imo your complaints about Trump's "rights" is a joke esp considering Dobbs.

But Hutchinson's allegations about Trumps contacts on Jan 6 and more so what Cipplione (sp) seems to be saying about meetings Trump had with Powell and others are at least getting close.


----------



## CowboyTed

Different day, Different fucking excuse...

After the testimony yesterday it is clear that Trump knew the mob was heavily armed, filled with misinformation and he told them they needed to fight.

Members of the crowd said they took his direction literally and fought.. They clearly stated they were following orders... Even to the point when Trump ordered them to go home they dispersed and went home...

It is also shown that Trump's intention was to disrupt the vote...

The direct line communication between the mob and Trump has a few communication channels but they don't really need it as he said it on the stage...

The First Amendment to the United States Constitution guarantees free speech, and the degree to which incitement is protected speech is determined by the imminent lawless action test introduced by the 1969 Supreme Court decision in the case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_. The court ruled that incitement of events in the indefinite future was protected, but encouragement of "imminent" illegal acts was _not_ protected. This "view reflects longstanding law and is shared by the Federalist Society, the American Civil Liberties Union, the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education."

Incitement to riot is illegal under U.S. federal law.

*So Trump can't say anything he likes and think he gets away with it...

Think about it... If Trump knew he was actually innocent why would ring up witnesses?*


----------



## CowboyTed

bendog said:


> But the right ends if a person either engages in a conspiracy to create a falsehood or to incite violence or another crime
> 
> Personally, I haven't paid much attention until now because imo ALL public hearings by pols (including Bengazigate and Hillary's emails are bs grandstanding), and I didn't thing they'd actually find something.  And I thought this was more about harassing Trump politically and make it harder for him to run in 24.  Which frankly was all the gop was about with Hillary, and that's what pols do, so imo your complaints about Trump's "rights" is a joke esp considering Dobbs.
> 
> But Hutchinson's allegations about Trumps contacts on Jan 6 and more so what Cipplione (sp) seems to be saying about meetings Trump had with Powell and others are at least getting close.


I think him knowing the crowd was armed and directing the to the capitol is a crime.. He won't get away with saying he was joking or it was figuratively speaking.. The Committee has shown already that he knew that crowd angry, armed and willing to take orders from him...
This is a crime...

What they are doing now is trying to tie it up.. Seeing if they can expose the link from Trump to Proud boys or oath keepers... We are pretty sure that could be easily achieved using Roger Stone.. Force Stone to plea deal or pull a pardon, either way Roger it is jail or start talking..

I just wish they had him on tape last week for witness tampering... That is a simple arrest and the chances of bail would be severely reduced... On top of that the Witness would receive death threats as per usual... Accusations of Trump directing another mob, so even if Trump gets bail the conditions of it would be no media (social or otherwise)...


----------



## Independentthinker

beagle9 said:


> I sure hope you are right about the fairness coming in it all, and that Trump gets vindication finally, but if these weak in the knees republicrats/rhino's have their way, it will all be swept under the rug nice and neat like. Unexceptable.
> 
> No one should forget how monsterous these Democrat's were, and how vindictive they are, and how evil they have been. No one.... Anyone that ignores what these people have done, and what they are all about IMO are traitor's to their country. Allowing your American brother's and sister's to suffer the consequences of these Democrat's action's without any remembering of how they were treated is sickening.


Double like on your post. It is extremely obvious which party has been attacking our democracy and it isn't the red team.


----------



## Independentthinker

okfine said:


> It really bugs you. Bummer.


So, you are admitting that it is all a farce and abuse of power by the House?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


Why do you idiots keep using this line out of context?


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


I hadn't heard that Trump did that.


----------



## Independentthinker

g5000 said:


> Wow.  This is the most pathetic defense of Trump's criminal behavior yet.


It is not criminal behavior to repeatedly say the election was stolen. Democrats have done it many times with no investigations of them.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> No one is denying Trump has a First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. What he didn't have a right to do was to try to steal the election. That's like I have a First Amendment right to claim a bank is holding my money but won't give it to me. But I don’t have a right to try and steal money from that bank.


The hearing continues to find facts that Trump said the election was stolen. No proof of anything that is criminal. After Trump won in 2016 democrats huddled together to explore every avenue they could to overturn the election results, including democrats refusing to certify the election results, just for one example. Where are those investigations?


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is claiming otherwise.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with the First Amendment – there’s no effort to use the authority of the state to preempt Trump from speaking.
> 
> Trump and others on the right are at complete liberty to lie about the 2020 election.
> 
> It’s understood that the evidence and testimony documenting Trump’s incompetence, criminality, and contempt for our democratic institutions and the will of the American people is embarrassing and humiliating for you and others on the right who voted for and supported Trump – and still do for some unknown, bizarre reason.
> 
> But your embarrassment and humiliation isn’t justification to lie about and misrepresent the intent of the hearings: to present to the American people the fact that Trump was responsible for the terrorist attack on the Capitol Building on January 6th, that it was Trump’s and his supporters’ intent to overturn a lawful, accurate, Constitutional election and install Trump as an autocratic dictator.


He was not responsible for it and there is no proof that he was. You agree that he has that first amendment right so that exonerates him from things others do. Bernie repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers took him up on it and went to DC to shoot up Republicans, attacking our democracy. Why isn't Bernie being investigated for being "responsible" for inciting his follower to attack our democracy?


----------



## Independentthinker

bendog said:


> But the right ends if a person either engages in a conspiracy to create a falsehood or to incite violence or another crime
> 
> Personally, I haven't paid much attention until now because imo ALL public hearings by pols (including Bengazigate and Hillary's emails are bs grandstanding), and I didn't thing they'd actually find something.  And I thought this was more about harassing Trump politically and make it harder for him to run in 24.  Which frankly was all the gop was about with Hillary, and that's what pols do, so imo your complaints about Trump's "rights" is a joke esp considering Dobbs.
> 
> But Hutchinson's allegations about Trumps contacts on Jan 6 and more so what Cipplione (sp) seems to be saying about meetings Trump had with Powell and others are at least getting close.


That is the left connecting the dots they want to connect for political purposes, which is why they are doing this sham investigation in prime time just before the midterms. It is a total and complete abuse of power by the House for purely partisan political gain.


----------



## jc456

okfine said:


> Hey, I think your mommy is still calling you, the streetlights went on hours ago.


so the global elites got our food prices up 30% so joe is starving kids while trying to murder them before they breathe air.  And you think that's a quality in a president to admire.  wow.


----------



## jc456

Independentthinker said:


> He was not responsible for it and there is no proof that he was. You agree that he has that first amendment right so that exonerates him from things others do. Bernie repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers took him up on it and went to DC to shoot up Republicans, attacking our democracy. Why isn't Bernie being investigated for being "responsible" for inciting his follower to attack our democracy?


you're wasting everyone's time with trying to reasonably discuss subjects like this with such a demofk leach.


----------



## The Original Tree

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


*After 6 years of The DemNazi COUP and Insurrection which started with Operation Russian Collusion - Dirty Dossier = Crossfire Hurricane The DemNazi Deep State has yet to find a single crime committed by the honorable president Donald J Trump.

But we do have Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater being accused of Pedophilia and incest by two of his own children.*


----------



## jc456

The Original Tree said:


> *After 6 years of The DemNazi COUP and Insurrection which started with Operation Russian Collusion - Dirty Dossier = Crossfire Hurricane The DemNazi Deep State has yet to find a single crime committed by the honorable president Donald J Trump.
> 
> But we do have Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater being accused of Pedophilia and incest by two of his own children.*


Hey tree, the demofks made such a big deal out of Trump's comment about shooting someone in NY and no one would care, well here we have pedo joe and we have evidence and they are still allowing him to do whatever.  So, like any other demfok talking points, they project who they really are.  Just saying.  FACT


----------



## The Original Tree

jc456 said:


> Hey tree, the demofks made such a big deal out of Trump's comment about shooting someone in NY and no one would care, well here we have pedo joe and we have evidence and they are still allowing him to do whatever.  So, like any other demfok talking points, they project who they really are.  Just saying.  FACT


*This is why they all support without question The Alphabet Pedo Grooming Lobby and look the other way while Joe raped his own children.*


----------



## Faun

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Says the guy who is an f'n retard.



Speaking of being embarrassed, why'd you change your forum name?


----------



## jc456

The Original Tree said:


> *This is why they all support without question The Alphabet Pedo Grooming Lobby and look the other way while Joe raped his own children.*


yep.  Nothing we can do when there is so much ignorance of life.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> That is the left connecting the dots they want to connect for political purposes, which is why they are doing this sham investigation in prime time just before the midterms. It is a total and complete abuse of power by the House for purely partisan political gain.



What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


----------



## Lesh

Again...Trump was told by every long standing advisor that the election was not stolen.

He KNEW that was true and did what he did and said what he said in spite of that


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> Again...Trump was told by every long standing advisor that the election was not stolen.
> 
> He KNEW that was true and did what he did and said what he said in spite of that


you've been told so what about a hundred times and you keep posting. so what?


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.


how would you know?  BTW,


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> Speaking of being embarrassed, why'd you change your forum name?


*Why does Joe Biden's own son and daughter call Joe, Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater?*


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


*What plot?  Any laws broken?  Laws like Incest and Pedophilia laws that Joe's son Hunter, and Joe's daughter accuse Joe of breaking?
It's not every day we have a President who's daughter accuses him of sexually molesting her in the shower night after night after night when she reached puberty, and whose son calls him Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater.

Maybe you should ask Joe what Incest tastes like.  

In his case, it tastes like his daughter.

Why do you support a man like that?*


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *What plot?  Any laws broken?  Laws like Incest and Pedophilia laws that Joe's son Hunter, and Joe's daughter accuse Joe of doing?
> It's not every day we have a President who's daughter accuses him of sexually molesting her in the shower night after night after night when she reached puberty.
> 
> Maybe you should ask Joe what Incest tastes like.
> 
> In his case, it tastes like his daughter.
> 
> Why do you support a man like that?*



Uh, yeah, I am pretty sure trying to steal an election like Trump did violates at least one law.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dems are forever branded as CHEATERS and election thieves. Deal with it.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> Uh, yeah, I am pretty sure trying to steal an election like Trump did violates at least one law.


*You mean like Joe violated his sexually mature teenage daughter naked in the shower with naked Joe over and over and over again?
Why don't you want to talk about real crimes Joe is accused of by his son and daughter who are very credible witnesses?

Do you think a Pedophile like Joe Biden should be President of The United States even if he stole an election to be put there?*


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Uh, yeah, I am pretty sure trying to steal an election like Trump did violates at least one law.


what law?


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *You mean like Joe violated his sexually mature teenage daughter naked in the shower with naked Joe over and over and over again?
> Why don't you want to talk about real crimes Joe is accused of by his son and daughter who are very credible witnesses?
> 
> Do you think a Pedophile like Joe Biden should be President of The United States even if he stole an election to be put there?*


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> what law?



Seditious conspiracy.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Seditious conspiracy.


how do you prove it?  The constitution allows for seditious conspiracy.


----------



## bendog

Independentthinker said:


> That is the left connecting the dots they want to connect for political purposes, which is why they are doing this sham investigation in prime time just before the midterms. It is a total and complete abuse of power by the House for purely partisan political gain.


Golly, I bet Bengahzigate really chapped your independent sensibility.  (sarcasm)


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


>


*So Joe's own son and daughter accusing Joe of Pedophilia and Incest....they are crazy and everyone who believes it is crazy?
But The Russian Collusion - Operation Crossfire Hurricane that Obama, Clinton and Biden paid Putin to create and resulted in a 4 year long siege of Democracy and The White House, that's not crazy?

You people are not crazy or Evil for continuing to try to find something anything you can on Trump in a 6 year long obsessive Witch Hunt while completely ignoring Joe Biden's Crimes and Incompetence?*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

bendog said:


> But the right ends if a person either engages in a conspiracy to create a falsehood or to incite violence or another crime
> 
> Personally, I haven't paid much attention until now because imo ALL public hearings by pols (including Bengazigate and Hillary's emails are bs grandstanding), and I didn't thing they'd actually find something.  And I thought this was more about harassing Trump politically and make it harder for him to run in 24.  Which frankly was all the gop was about with Hillary, and that's what pols do, so imo your complaints about Trump's "rights" is a joke esp considering Dobbs.
> 
> But Hutchinson's allegations about Trumps contacts on Jan 6 and more so what Cipplione (sp) seems to be saying about meetings Trump had with Powell and others are at least getting close.


If James Comey would of come clean and released Hitlerys emails instead of covering for her sorry ass, she might be in an orange jumpsuit right now, instead of bitching how the 2016 election was stolen.  Hmm, stolen, who would ever think?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

bendog said:


> Golly, I bet Bengahzigate really chapped your independent sensibility.  (sarcasm)


So you are okay with a government official scrubbing her illegal server and busting up government property that she had no right to destroy?  Just saying...


----------



## bendog

CowboyTed said:


> I think him knowing the crowd was armed and directing the to the capitol is a crime.. He won't get away with saying he was joking or it was figuratively speaking.. The Committee has shown already that he knew that crowd angry, armed and willing to take orders from him...
> This is a crime...
> 
> What they are doing now is trying to tie it up.. Seeing if they can expose the link from Trump to Proud boys or oath keepers... We are pretty sure that could be easily achieved using Roger Stone.. Force Stone to plea deal or pull a pardon, either way Roger it is jail or start talking..
> 
> I just wish they had him on tape last week for witness tampering... That is a simple arrest and the chances of bail would be severely reduced... On top of that the Witness would receive death threats as per usual... Accusations of Trump directing another mob, so even if Trump gets bail the conditions of it would be no media (social or otherwise)...


I'm not disagreeing with you.  But I really don't think Trump's going to be charged with a crime.  Do I think Hillary committed a crime?  Of course 








						18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




What I posted was: 

A. "Independent" is a joke claiming Trump has constitutional right to intentionally state falsehoods about the election being stolen, and now both his AG and WH Counsel told him he had no facts to support his lie.  But as Independent illustrates, THAT won't make any difference to a partisan.  By the way, had there been ANY chance Hillary carried my state in 16, I'd have gladly voted for her, because I had no doubt our choice was between to people who are criminally corrupt, and the 1-6 Committee SHOULD show that Trump is a lot worse because ......

B.  as you posted, there is now a trail of co-conspirators including Bannon are outright saying Trump's aim was to overturn the election.  I suppose Trump's supporters would say "but Hillary and the whole Russiagate investigation was a hoax."  To me, Trump's actions actually show he'll do anything to protect his brand name of never being "a loser."  

But, unless there's a dramatic economic turn around, the only way the dems in in 24 is running against some combination of Trump/Clarence/and Keggers.  Obama had 8% unemployment and beat Romney by making him a hateful person, and he's anything but a hateful person.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


LOL. Mother Jones? Really?


----------



## Independentthinker

bendog said:


> Golly, I bet Bengahzigate really chapped your independent sensibility.  (sarcasm)


I forgot about that. Yes, Republicans did play up the Benghazi thing for political benefit. But, that is my point, the hypocrisy of it all. Democrats are trying to convince everyone that they are morally and ethically superior to Republicans and yet they get right down in the mud and do the very same things. In any event, I want to thank you for admitting that this whole Jan 6th/Trump thing is nothing but a partisan farce done for political reasons because whichever party controls the House can abuse their power any way they want for political purposes with a simple vote of 218-217, just as Republicans did with the Benghazi stuff. In other words, you are admitting that these hearings are nothing but a political sham and not legitimate as you yourself compare it to the Benghazi hearings.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> how do you prove it?  The constitution allows for seditious conspiracy.



Easy. Eastmann and Trump conspired to overthrow the office of the president. It's well documented and Trump admitted it

Who knows what you think is in the Constitution that allows that sort of behavior?


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Easy. Eastmann and Trump conspired to overthrow the office of the president. It's well documented and Trump admitted it
> 
> Who knows what you think is in the Constitution that allows that sort of behavior?


Then why isn’t he arrested? You just lost your argument


----------



## bodecea

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Oh...is this what the Republicans are left with?


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> Oh...is this what the Republicans are left with?


----------



## Independentthinker

bodecea said:


> Oh...is this what the Republicans are left with?


So, you don't believe in first amendment rights?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Then why isn’t he arrested? You just lost your argument



You retard, it's still under investigation.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> You retard, it's still under investigation.


No it’s not, you’ve convicted him


----------



## IM2

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


The courts have proven it wasn't. And the case is about more than what trump said. It is about what he planned.    The 2016 election was where a man lost the popular vote and ended up president. In 2020 that man lost by 7 million. You guys are a bit overconfident about November and if they do win and start senseless investigations, the democrats will sweep in 2024.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> The courts have proven it wasn't. And the case is about more than what trump said. It is about what he planned.    The 2016 election was where a man lost the popular vote and ended up president. In 2020 that man lost by 7 million. You guys are a bit overconfident about November and if they do win and start senseless investigations, the democrats will sweep in 2024.


Courts were bought


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is claiming otherwise.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with the First Amendment – there’s no effort to use the authority of the state to preempt Trump from speaking.
> 
> Trump and others on the right are at complete liberty to lie about the 2020 election.
> 
> It’s understood that the evidence and testimony documenting Trump’s incompetence, criminality, and contempt for our democratic institutions and the will of the American people is embarrassing and humiliating for you and others on the right who voted for and supported Trump – and still do for some unknown, bizarre reason.
> 
> But your embarrassment and humiliation isn’t justification to lie about and misrepresent the intent of the hearings: to present to the American people the fact that Trump was responsible for the terrorist attack on the Capitol Building on January 6th, that it was Trump’s and his supporters’ intent to overturn a lawful, accurate, Constitutional election and install Trump as an autocratic dictator.


Yes, that's what they've told you to believe -- and you're obedient to your masters.


----------



## daveman

CowboyTed said:


> I think him knowing the crowd was armed...


The crowd wasn't armed.


----------



## initforme

It's Ron Desantis time.


----------



## HandleTheTruth

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


So you are admitting it wasn't stolen.but he can lie if he wants to.


----------



## HandleTheTruth

daveman said:


> The crowd wasn't armed.


They told him they were going around the mags because they were armed. Did you watch any of the hearings?


----------



## HandleTheTruth

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.
> 
> THIS thread is trying to claim that trump has the right to lie about that.
> 
> The thread ADMITS that it is a lie
> 
> Oh and in head to head polling matchups? Biden beats Trump


No doubt these clowns just don't get he was trying to steal the election.


----------



## Winco

Independentthinker said:


> Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it.


You can say it, but free speech sometimes comes with consequences.


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.


We all saw the election stolen on election night.


----------



## HandleTheTruth

What Trump doesn't have a right to do is start a insurrection


----------



## Lesh

HandleTheTruth said:


> No doubt these clowns just don't get he was trying to steal the election.


They get it.

They celebrate it


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> We all saw the election stolen on election night.


Maybe you missed Bannon's comments.

They (the Trump loons) all knew that all the votes wouldn't be counted on election night and they all knew that the absentee votes would favor Biden...so they purposely delayed the counting of the absentee ballots and PLANNED to claim they won on election night before all the votes were counted.


----------



## Independentthinker

IM2 said:


> The courts have proven it wasn't. And the case is about more than what trump said. It is about what he planned.    The 2016 election was where a man lost the popular vote and ended up president. In 2020 that man lost by 7 million. You guys are a bit overconfident about November and if they do win and start senseless investigations, the democrats will sweep in 2024.


What? Doesn't matter what the courts say. The fact is Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, just as Democrats did after Trump won in 2016.


----------



## Independentthinker

IM2 said:


> The courts have proven it wasn't. And the case is about more than what trump said. It is about what he planned.    The 2016 election was where a man lost the popular vote and ended up president. In 2020 that man lost by 7 million. You guys are a bit overconfident about November and if they do win and start senseless investigations, the democrats will sweep in 2024.


So? Trump has the first amendment right to say the election was stolen, no matter what the courts decided. That's what Democrats did after Trump won in 2016.


----------



## Independentthinker

HandleTheTruth said:


> So you are admitting it wasn't stolen.but he can lie if he wants to.


Damn, you catch on fast. I'm also saying that he has the first amendment right to say the election was stolen, just as democrats did after Trump won in 2016.


----------



## Independentthinker

Winco said:


> You can say it, but free speech sometimes comes with consequences.


True, but that should not include sham hearings where Trump did nothing illegal.


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


Bannon was one of the plotters?


----------



## scruffy

BluesLegend said:


> Dems are forever branded as CHEATERS and election thieves. Deal with it.


That's not exactly a new thing...


----------



## scruffy

Faun said:


> You retard, it's still under investigation.



Same shit from these morons every time.

You'd think they'd learn after the seventeenth time.

But NO. They're brainless libtards. They don't learn.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


*Do you think Joe Biden Pre-Planned his nightly sexual molestations of his teenage daughter in the shower?  No wonder that girl was so screwed up, and Hunter too.  Why did Hunter call "The Big Guy"  Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater?*


----------



## Winco

Independentthinker said:


> True, but that should not include sham hearings where Trump did nothing illegal.


Well guess what genius
The investigation is PROVING that trump did illegal shit, so did MANY of his people 

I’m just as tired as you claim to be with the “trump did nothing wrong”  act

Trump is a lying con man and is being exposed. 
Trump can have his day in court 

I despise the pos for lying to his people.  
Somehow you are ok with it.


----------



## Independentthinker

Winco said:


> Well guess what genius
> The investigation is PROVING that trump did illegal shit, so did MANY of his people
> 
> I’m just as tired as you claim to be with the “trump did nothing wrong”  act
> 
> Trump is a lying con man and is being exposed.
> Trump can have his day in court
> 
> I despise the pos for lying to his people.
> Somehow you are ok with it.


The only crimes he has committed are in leftist's heads. They connect the dots and twist the facts to prove what they want to prove. Democrats lied to all of their people about Russian/Trump collusion.


----------



## Winco

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats lied to all of their people about Russian/Trump collusion.


And Trump is lying about a stolen election.
Numerous (R) have said their is NO evidence.......Numerous

Only Rudy, trump, kraken lady, and D'snooza have tried to present evidence, and even Rudy said, when asked by the judge to see the evidence of fraud, Rudy said....... "This is NOT a case about Fraud."

Quit deflecting about Russia or Hilary's email.
This is about NO evidence of fraud.

Except these (R) cases of voter fraud.
trumps LIES are ruining lives.









						GOP megadonor Steven Hotze charged after a bogus election fraud scheme led a former cop to threaten a repairman
					

The charges stem from Hotze’s hiring of more than a dozen private investigators to look for voter fraud in Harris County ahead of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.texastribune.org
				












						Voter Fraud Believer—Indicted For Election Tampering—Loses GOP Nomination For Colorado Secretary Of State
					

One of the candidates in Tuesday’s Republican primary for Colorado Secretary of State believes the 2020 election was stolen—and allegedly tampered with county voting machines.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Winco

Independentthinker said:


> The only crimes he has committed are in leftist's heads. They connect the dots and twist the facts to prove what they want to prove. Democrats lied to all of their people about Russian/Trump collusion.


more of the LIES of trump that are ruining lives.

Trumps LIES have caused these (R) to commit voter fraud, and if trump hadn't LIED, these people wouldn't have done what they did.

You want to content that trump LIES didn't have any affect on these people, I'd call BS.
trump is complicit.
trump needs to be held accountable.

In fact, one of the people charged indicated she had voted for Trump and told investigators to look into cheating because “they took it away from Trump,” according to the complaint.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/new-york/articles/2022-06-08/ny-official-pleads-guilty-to-federal-voter-fraud-charges


----------



## Independentthinker

Winco said:


> And Trump is lying about a stolen election.
> Numerous (R) have said their is NO evidence.......Numerous
> 
> Only Rudy, trump, kraken lady, and D'snooza have tried to present evidence, and even Rudy said, when asked by the judge to see the evidence of fraud, Rudy said....... "This is NOT a case about Fraud."
> 
> Quit deflecting about Russia or Hilary's email.
> This is about NO evidence of fraud.
> 
> Except these (R) cases of voter fraud.
> trumps LIES are ruining lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP megadonor Steven Hotze charged after a bogus election fraud scheme led a former cop to threaten a repairman
> 
> 
> The charges stem from Hotze’s hiring of more than a dozen private investigators to look for voter fraud in Harris County ahead of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.texastribune.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Believer—Indicted For Election Tampering—Loses GOP Nomination For Colorado Secretary Of State
> 
> 
> One of the candidates in Tuesday’s Republican primary for Colorado Secretary of State believes the 2020 election was stolen—and allegedly tampered with county voting machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


When did I say there was no evidence of fraud? You guys are so stoked you just attack anyone.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> What sham? Steve Bannon confessed the whole sordid plot was pre-planned...


not sure what you think that is?  explain what that video proves?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> No it’s not, you’ve convicted him



You're retarded. I am in no position to convict him. And yes, despite your hysterics, the investigations continue.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> What? Doesn't matter what the courts say. The fact is Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, just as Democrats did after Trump won in 2016.



Yes, he had the First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. Now we know he knew it wasn't stolen even as he asserted his First Amendment right to lie. What a shame rightards can't face the reality they were duped. G'head, give that billionaire more money.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> Bannon was one of the plotters?



Don't know if he helped plot it but it's now revealed he knew what Trump's plan was.


----------



## jc456

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Mother Jones? Really?


it doesn't prove anything.  his statement was, i bet this is what Trump will do.  Don't hear trump's voice.  trump has actually drained the brains of demofks.  That's all I can see.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Do you think Joe Biden Pre-Planned his nightly sexual molestations of his teenage daughter in the shower?  No wonder that girl was so screwed up, and Hunter too.  Why did Hunter call "The Big Guy"  Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater?*



That's quite the depraved fantasy life you lead there, Stumpy.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> not sure what you think that is?  explain what that video proves?



It reveals Bannon was aware of Trump's plan on how to stir shit up if he list the election. He dictated it before the election.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Yes, he had the First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. Now we know he knew it wasn't stolen even as he asserted his First Amendment right to lie. What a shame rightards can't face the reality they were duped. G'head, give that billionaire more money.


you don't know shit.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> That's quite the depraved fantasy life you lead there, Stumpy.


are you saying that's not true?  it's been reported.  why would you not believe the report, when you believe anything reported about trump?  just curious.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> It reveals Bannon was aware of Trump's plan on how to stir shit up if he list the election. He dictated it before the election.


how does that video reveal that?  he's talking to someone saying what he thinks trump will do because he knows him.  Where's the copy of this plan you think he had?  I bet you believed the dossier right? your credibility  is shot on that.

his daughter lied?


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Yes, he had the First Amendment right to claim the election was stolen. Now we know he knew it wasn't stolen even as he asserted his First Amendment right to lie. What a shame rightards can't face the reality they were duped. G'head, give that billionaire more money.


He knew it wasn't stolen the day he walked out of the White House, on schedule, and gave Biden the keys to the front door and the alarm combination.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> you don't know shit.



Aww, you poor, duped idiot. Yes, I do...


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> are you saying that's not true?  it's been reported.  why would you not believe the report, when you believe anything reported about trump?  just curious.



Great, let's see you prove what Stumpy couldn't...

Show your proof that Biden nightly molested his teenage daughter in the shower....

When you can't, you'll look as depraved as Stumpy...


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor, duped idiot. Yes, I do...


explain what that proves?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> how does that video reveal that?  he's talking to someone saying what he thinks trump will do because he knows him.  Where's the copy of this plan you think he had?  I bet you believed the dossier right? your credibility  is shot on that.
> 
> his daughter lied?



He said Trump would lie about losing the election.

That's exactly what Trump did.

And you swallowed that BigLie whole.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Great, let's see you prove what Stumpy couldn't...
> 
> Show your proof that Biden nightly molested his teenage daughter in the shower....
> 
> When you can't, you'll look as depraved as Stumpy...


his daughter said so?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> explain what that proves?



It proves Trump knew it was all a Big Lie.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> He said Trump would lie about losing the election.
> 
> That's exactly what Trump did.
> 
> And you swallowed that BigLie whole.


so?  what's that proof of?  other than he knows his moves?


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> It proves Trump knew it was all a Big Lie.


knew what was a big lie?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> his daughter said so?



I asked you to prove she said she was a teenager. I asked you to prove she said it happened nightly. I challenged you to prove she said he molested her.

Thanks for proving you can't provevany of that.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> I asked you to prove she said she was a teenager. I asked you to prove she said it happened nightly. I challenged you to prove she said he molested her.
> 
> Thanks for proving you can't provevany of that.


I believe Tree posted the evidence.  go to his posts.

here's mine









						President Joe Biden’s daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
					

(WTRF) Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the reported diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Biden’s daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her …




					www.wtrf.com


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> He knew it wasn't stolen the day he walked out of the White House, on schedule, and gave Biden the keys to the front door and the alarm combination.



Then how come he still can't prove fraud. It's been 20 months so far. OJ could have found Nicole's killer on a golf course quiker than that had he looked.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> I believe Tree posted the evidence.  go to his posts.
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden’s daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
> 
> 
> (WTRF) Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the reported diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Biden’s daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wtrf.com



LOL

So you lied. Imagine that.

Nothing in there stating Biden nightly molested his teenage daughter in the shower.

Thanks for admitting you, like Stumpy, are a depraved liar.

btw, I already knew that.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Then how come he still can't prove fraud. It's been 20 months so far. OJ could have found Nicole's killer on a golf course quiker than that had he looked.


What on Earth are you talking about? We were talking about Trump having the first amendment right to say the election was stolen. You don't need proof to claim the election was stolen, you can just claim it, just as Democrats claimed the 2016 election was stolen.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> So you lied. Imagine that.
> 
> Nothing in there stating Biden nightly molested his teenage daughter in the shower.
> 
> Thanks for admitting you, like Stumpy, are a depraved liar.
> 
> btw, I already knew that.


how did I lie?  I posted her words.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Then how come he still can't prove fraud. It's been 20 months so far. OJ could have found Nicole's killer on a golf course quiker than that had he looked.


it's being proven.  2000 mues and the states getting beat up for illegally changing election rules.  But don't pay attention to that.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> What on Earth are you talking about? We were talking about Trump having the first amendment right to say the election was stolen. You don't need proof to claim the election was stolen, you can just claim it, just as Democrats claimed the 2016 election was stolen.



I'm talking about all the people who still think there was fraud. And they think that because Trump continues to lie to them.

Do you think there was massivevfraud that would have overturned the election?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> how did I lie?  I posted her words.



And her words never said she was molested as a  teenager every night in the shower.

Can you admit she never said that or are you too depraved to admit it?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> it's being proven.  2000 mues and the states getting beat up for illegally changing election rules.  But don't pay attention to that.



2000 Mules failed to prove it. They claimed it but couldn't prove it. Despite having 4 million minutes of video, that movie didn't show one single person dropping off ballots more than once.


----------



## bendog

Faun said:


> 2000 Mules failed to prove it. They claimed it but couldn't prove it. Despite having 4 million minutes of video, that movie didn't show one single person dropping off ballots more than once.


But he does sort of have a point.  I a person sincerely believes that Trump's AG, WH Lawyer, VP and even his COS who quit over the issue, were ALL wrong and he had PROOF the election was stolen ... then

Arguably Trump did not lie about the election being stolen and did not act intentionally  incite violence ... and he merely expressed a sincere opinion.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> I'm talking about all the people who still think there was fraud. And they think that because Trump continues to lie to them.
> 
> Do you think there was massivevfraud that would have overturned the election?


Man, your brain is fried. Even in these back and forths I have said I don't believe the election was stolen. I have never said it was, ever. Do you not understand English? But, just as flat Earthers believe the Earth is flat, Trump and his supporters have the first amendment right to claim the election was stolen, just as Democrats did after Trump won in 2016. It doesn't matter if it is true or not. They have the right to say it and believe it. Why should you care? I don't care.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> What? Doesn't matter what the courts say. The fact is Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, just as Democrats did after Trump won in 2016.


Yes.

He has the right to lie

And you people eat those lies up and shit them out for each other


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> 2000 Mules failed to prove it. They claimed it but couldn't prove it. Despite having 4 million minutes of video, that movie didn't show one single person dropping off ballots more than once.


Couldn’t prove what exactly? There’s evidence of same people going to different drop boxes over ten times!  I get you don’t understand what they were doing cause you are a cockatoo


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> Yes.
> 
> He has the right to lie
> 
> And you people eat those lies up and shit them out for each other


But there is no crime in lying about the election results or believing Trump. And, I am not "you people". The hearings are all about something that isn't even a crime.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> That's quite the depraved fantasy life you lead there, Stumpy.


*Those accusations of Joe being an incestuous Pedophile came from his own son and daughter.  Do you think we should allow a Pedophile like that to sit in The White House?  Shouldn't there be an investigation of that, and Joe's Daughter's Diary, and Hunter Biden's Laptop?

Perhaps we can put it on Prime Time TV.

I think that is an excellent idea.

What do you think?  Will you renounce Joe Biden now, and help protect children from being molested by Pedo Peter?*


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Man, your brain is fried. Even in these back and forths I have said I don't believe the election was stolen. I have never said it was, ever. Do you not understand English? But, just as flat Earthers believe the Earth is flat, Trump and his supporters have the first amendment right to claim the election was stolen, just as Democrats did after Trump won in 2016. It doesn't matter if it is true or not. They have the right to say it and believe it. Why should you care? I don't care.



Just because he the right to say it doesn't mean he isn't responsible for others acting on his words. A person has a 1st Amendment right to scream fire in a crowded theater, but if people get hurt in a stampede and it turns out there was no fire, the screamer could still be held culpable. 

And I care because it drove a wedge in this country. So much so, that state legislatures are passing ridiculous laws to fight the election fraud which didn't actually occur.


----------



## The Original Tree

Independentthinker said:


> But there is no crime in lying about the election results or believing Trump. And, I am not "you people". The hearings are all about something that isn't even a crime.


*It's about something that isn't even true, but Joe's daughter states she got sexually molested by Joe as a teenager and Joe's son calls Joe a Pedophile and we have credible corroborating testimony, and these people don't want to talk about actual crimes committed by Joe Biden.*


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Couldn’t prove what exactly? There’s evidence of same people going to different drop boxes over ten times!  I get you don’t understand what they were doing cause you are a cockatoo



Great, show a video of a single person going to different drop boxes to deposit ballots...


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> Just because he the right to say it doesn't mean he isn't responsible for others acting on his words. A person has a 1st Amendment right to scream fire in a crowded theater, but if people get hurt in a stampede and it turns out there was no fire, the screamer could still be held culpable.
> 
> And I care because it drove a wedge in this country. So much so, that state legislatures are passing ridiculous laws to fight the election fraud which didn't actually occur.


*Joe Biden's daughter said Joe raped her.  Do you believe her*?


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Those accusations of Joe being an incestuous Pedophile came from his own son and daughter.  Do you think we should allow a Pedophile like that to sit in The White House?  Shouldn't there be an investigation of that, and Joe's Daughter's Diary, and Hunter Biden's Laptop?
> 
> Perhaps we can put it on Prime Time TV.
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea.
> 
> What do you think?  Will you renounce Joe Biden now, and help protect children from being molested by Pedo Peter?*



Nope, only you have made those allegations. His kids never accused him of the things you claim.

You're quite depraved, Stumpy.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Joe Biden's daughter said Joe raped her.  Do you believe her*?



Quote her saying that...


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> Nope, only you have made those allegations. His kids never accused him of the things you claim.
> 
> You're quite depraved, Stumpy.


*That's a lie.  Both Joe's daughter made the allegation that Joe molested her naked teenage body in the shower every night, and Hunter accused Joe of being a Pedophile.

Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater and anyone who supports Pedo Joe is who is depraved.*


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Great, show a video of a single person going to different drop boxes to deposit ballots...


He did


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> Quote her saying that...











						President Joe Biden’s daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
					

(WTRF) Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the reported diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Biden’s daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her …




					www.wtrf.com
				












						Alleged "showers with my dad:" President Joe Biden's daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
					

Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Bidens daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her personal




					ourcommunitynow.com
				




_*According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her personal diary under a mattress in a Palm Beach, Florida halfway house where she stayed during a rehab stint. The diary reportedly details her drug abuse, sex addiction and her being “hypersexualized.”

Ashley Biden also recounts times she showered with her father when she was young, something she allegedly wrote was “probably not appropriate,” says DailyMail.com.*_


> * ‘I remember having sex with friends @ a young age; showers w/ my dad (probably not appropriate)’ *


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *That's a lie.  Both Joe's daughter made the allegation that Joe molested her naked teenage body in the shower every night, and Hunter accused Joe of being a Pedophile.
> 
> Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater and anyone who supports Pedo Joe is who is depraved.*



I said, quote her saying that Stumpy.

Instead, you're just quiting your depraved self.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Yes, he has a first amendment right to be a liar. Thank you professor.

 But holding office is a privilege, not a right. While he has the right to vomit any lie he pleases, he has no right to be free of all consequences.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> He did



Liar.

Watch this.... post a link to a video of someone dropping off ballots at multiple drop boxes....


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> I said, quote her saying that Stumpy.
> 
> Instead, you're just quiting your depraved self.


*So you think it's ok for Naked Joe Biden to get naked with his sexually mature teenage daughter and lather her up in the shower with her bare hands?  She also said she was repeatedly sexually molested by a close family member......that could be no one else than the Hair Sniffing Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater.

Why does Hunter Biden call Joe Biden a Pedophile?  It's because Joe Biden is The Pedophile who repeatedly sexually molested his sister, that's why.

Why aren't you going to demand Joe resign?*


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> President Joe Biden’s daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
> 
> 
> (WTRF) Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the reported diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Biden’s daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wtrf.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged "showers with my dad:" President Joe Biden's daughter reportedly writes of alleged abuse in diary
> 
> 
> Shocking sexual allegations are emerging from the diary of Ashley Biden, President Joe Bidens daughter. According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ourcommunitynow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*According to the DailyMail.com, Ashley Biden, a drug addict, left her personal diary under a mattress in a Palm Beach, Florida halfway house where she stayed during a rehab stint. The diary reportedly details her drug abuse, sex addiction and her being “hypersexualized.”
> 
> Ashley Biden also recounts times she showered with her father when she was young, something she allegedly wrote was “probably not appropriate,” says DailyMail.com.*_



_"Showers w/my dad (probably not appropriate)"_

Nope, nothing in there about it occurring nightly. Your depraved mind imagined that.

Nope, nothing in there about her being a teenager. Your depraved mind imagined that too.

Nope, nothing in there about Biden touching her in the shower. Your depraved mind imagined that.

Nope, nothing in there about Biden raping her. Your depraved mind also imagined that.

See that, Stumpy? Your inability to quote her saying the things you attributed to her only serves to prove I'm right -- you're fucking depraved.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> _"Showers w/my dad (probably not appropriate)"_
> 
> Nope, nothing in there about it occurring nightly. Your depraved mind imagined that.
> 
> Nope, nothing in there about her being a teenager. Your depraved mind imagined that too.
> 
> Nope, nothing in there about Biden raping her. Your depraved mind also imagined that.
> 
> See that, Stumpy? Your inability to quote her saying the things you attributed to her only serves to prove I'm right -- you're fucking depraved.


*Hunter Biden calls you a liar and calls Joe Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater.  What's up with this family and incest, rape pedophilia, sniffing hair, smoking crack, and Child Chinese sex slaves?

Why won't you denounce Joe for taking filthy sexual showers with his daughter or call his kids liars?

Maybe you should report it to The Biden Administration?



*


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Hunter Biden calls you a liar and calls Joe Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater.  What's up with this family and incest, rape pedophilia, sniffing hair, smoking crack, and Child Chinese sex slaves?
> 
> Why won't you denounce Joe for taking filthy sexual showers with his daughter or call his kids liars?
> 
> Maybe you should report it to The Biden Administration?
> 
> View attachment 670603*



LOL

Again, your depravity is noted and laughed at. Funniest part of this is how you call yourself a devout Christian. Says a lot about Christianity, huh?


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Liar.
> 
> Watch this.... post a link to a video of someone dropping off ballots at multiple drop boxes....


Go call the state of Georgia.  It's their videos there.









						Report: Video shows ‘traffickers’ dumping thousands of ballots in Georgia drop boxes in ‘middle of the night’
					

by WorldTribune Staff, September 3, 2021  Georgia state officials have video of 240 Democrat ballot traffickers dumping tens of thousands of ballots into drop boxes in the middle of the night, radio host John Fredricks reported on Friday.  The traffickers dumped the ballots in multiple locations...




					www.worldtribune.com
				




_by_ *WorldTribune* _Staff, September 3, 2021_

Georgia state officials have video of 240 Democrat “ballot traffickers” dumping tens of thousands of ballots into drop boxes “in the middle of the night,” radio host John Fredricks reported on Friday.


----------



## jc456

Independentthinker said:


> But there is no crime in lying about the election results or believing Trump. And, I am not "you people". The hearings are all about something that isn't even a crime.


it's about KAREN's who couldn't stand Trump


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> I said, quote her saying that Stumpy.
> 
> Instead, you're just quiting your depraved self.


Her Diary is her words right?  You remained confused.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater



How are those the same?     Saying the election was stolen makes Democrats all scream and stampede the door?


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Again, your depravity is noted and laughed at. Funniest part of this is how you call yourself a devout Christian. Says a lot about Christianity, huh?


*Why would Hunter Biden call Joe Pedo Peter?  Do you defend Joe taking showers with his teenage daughter and sexually molesting his children?

As a Christian, shouldn't we be demanding an investigation into Joe Biden's sexual activities with his children and other children to see if it is true or not?  Why would Joe Biden's Daughter and Son Lie about Joe being a Pedophile?*


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Go call the state of Georgia.  It's their videos there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Video shows ‘traffickers’ dumping thousands of ballots in Georgia drop boxes in ‘middle of the night’
> 
> 
> by WorldTribune Staff, September 3, 2021  Georgia state officials have video of 240 Democrat ballot traffickers dumping tens of thousands of ballots into drop boxes in the middle of the night, radio host John Fredricks reported on Friday.  The traffickers dumped the ballots in multiple locations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _by_ *WorldTribune* _Staff, September 3, 2021_
> 
> Georgia state officials have video of 240 Democrat “ballot traffickers” dumping tens of thousands of ballots into drop boxes “in the middle of the night,” radio host John Fredricks reported on Friday.



LOLOL 

I challenged you to post a link to video of someone depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes.

So why on Earth did you post a link to a video where they only talk about people depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes??

Thanks for admitting you were full of shit. I already knew that but it's nice to see you agree.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I challenged you to post a link to video of someone depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes.
> 
> So why on Earth did you post a link to a video where they only talk about people depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes??
> 
> Thanks for admitting you were full of shit. I already knew that but it's nice to see you agree.


Hahaha

Poor j-mac

Self own


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Her Diary is her words right?  You remained confused.



Yeah, but her words don't include, "rape," "nightly,"  "lathered me," "teenager" or "molested."

Those are all words added by a depraved mind.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *Why would Hunter Biden call Joe Pedo Peter?  Do you defend Joe taking showers with his teenage daughter and sexually molesting his children?
> 
> As a Christian, shouldn't we be demanding an investigation into Joe Biden's sexual activities with his children and other children to see if it is true or not?  Why would Joe Biden's Daughter and Son Lie about Joe being a Pedophile?*



If you were truly a devout Christian, you wouldn't make up such depraved lies like ya do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Faun said:


> If you were truly a devout Christian, you wouldn't make up such depraved lies like ya do.


He isn't.

His God is the orange lard and master now.


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He isn't.
> 
> His God is the orange lard and master now.



Sorry, what was that?   I couldn't hear you over the muffled sound of you blowing Biden


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kaz said:


> Sorry, what was that?   I couldn't hear you over the muffled sound of you blowing Biden


Which you can findzero examples of. You are just a manbaby of low intellectual ability, so you make stuff up to soothe yourself and to justify your own childish behavior.


----------



## Lesh

kaz said:


> How are those the same?     Saying the election was stolen makes Democrats all scream and stampede the door?


No it made armed insurrectionists attack the Capitol


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Yeah, but her words don't include, "rape," "nightly,"  "lathered me," "teenager" or "molested."
> 
> Those are all words added by a depraved mind.


so you think they were consensual meetings in the shower with daddy? Son, your love for a pedophile is noted.  no issues from me.  I now know you love you pedophiles.  The childs words aren't good enough.


----------



## Lesh

Faun said:


> If you were truly a devout Christian, you wouldn't make up such depraved lies like ya do.


Somehow they believe that any lie is OK if it's in the interest of (what they see as) the greater good.


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> No it made armed insurrectionists attack the Capitol


when was that?


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which you can findzero examples of. You are just a manbaby of low intellectual ability, so you make stuff up to soothe yourself and to justify your own childish behavior.



Being an apologist for Joe Biden is supporting him, racist


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> Somehow they believe that any lie is OK if it's in the interest of (what they see as) the greater good.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> If you were truly a devout Christian, you wouldn't make up such depraved lies like ya do.


so the daughters diary is a lie?  All in on that pedophilia stuff huh? love you some pedo joe


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kaz said:


> Being an apologist for Joe Biden is supporting him, racist


There's that one trick pony again.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> No it made armed insurrectionists attack the Capitol



Non-sequitur from the point made.

Since you and Fort Fun Indiana do let the entire summer of 2020 where the entire Democrat party supported insurrection as violent leftist groups attacked US cities all summer


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There's that one trick pony again.


you show up often


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There's that one trick pony again.



There's the fucking racist moron who doesn't understand the difference between repeating one point and having only one point.    LOL, damn you're stupid and a racist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kaz said:


> Non-sequitur from the point made.
> 
> Since you and Fort Fun Indiana do let the entire summer of 2020 where the entire Democrat party supported insurrection as violent leftist groups attacked US cities all summer


That isn't a non-sequitur. You don't know what that term means, and you should stop using it until you do.


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> you show up often



On one hand, Fort Fun Indiana is a simpleton.   On the other hand ...

... sorry, that was all I came up with ...


----------



## Lesh

kaz said:


> Non-sequitur from the point made.
> 
> Since you and Fort Fun Indiana do let the entire summer of 2020 where the entire Democrat party supported insurrection as violent leftist groups attacked US cities all summer


Neither I nor Indiana "let" anything you cynical lying prick


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That isn't a non-sequitur. You don't know what that term means, and you should stop using it until you do.



This is the sort of logic practiced by someone like you who supports a show trial with no defense allowed.    You're stupid and a racist


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> Neither I nor Indiana "let" anything you cynical lying prick


you condoned it.  there, a better word.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> Neither I nor Indiana "let" anything you cynical lying prick



Good for you, Cowboy!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kaz said:


> This is the sort of logic practiced by someone like you who supports a show trial with no defense allowed.    You're stupid and a racist


I don't think whining like a little baby about strangers on the Internet is going to help your orange lard and master.


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> you condoned it.  there, a better word.



That's what I meant to say.    I started writing it one way then switched and blotched the sentence.  Thanks for having my back there since yuckapuk is being an ass, as Democrats will do.  He knew perfectly well what I meant


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't think whining like a little baby about strangers on the Internet is going to help your orange lard and master.



Sorry, can you stop blowing Biden while you talk?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lesh said:


> Neither I nor Indiana "let" anything you cynical lying prick


The poor little on trick ony strayed out of his lane and tried to use a 50 cent term he doesn't understand. And he fell on his face.

And now he's all weepy over it.

Don't take it personally. He was like this before you woke up today.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> If you were truly a devout Christian, you wouldn't make up such depraved lies like ya do.


*You mean like you made up Russian Collusion?   Joe's children leveled real accusations at him.  These aren't made up like your lies are.

Your posse of liars actually funneled money to Putin to overthrow our Democracy, so again knowing what you know about Pedo Joe, explains why you still support him. You could care less if he killed a child let alone raped one so long as you were able to carry out a 4 year long siege against Democracy and then steal an election. 

Not often a political party like The Democrat Party contracts with Russian in 2016 and fails there, but then comes back again in 2020, and hires The Chinese CCP to help steal the following presidential election.

Well done, thieves.*


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The poor little on trick ony strayed out of his lane and tried to use a 50 cent term he doesn't understand. And he fell in his face.
> 
> And now he's all weepy over it.
> 
> Don't take it personally. He was like this before you woke up today.



Shit, faggot, calm down and stop screaming and crying like that.     You're really upset, huh?   Try breathing into a paper bag and calming down.   Maybe take a nap first.   Oh, and you're a racist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bait and report trolls go to ignore.

Until they get made into mods, of course.


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't think whining like a little baby about strangers on the Internet is going to help your orange lard and master.


you're right, it doesn't change that it's a comic show with no logic.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Just because he the right to say it doesn't mean he isn't responsible for others acting on his words. A person has a 1st Amendment right to scream fire in a crowded theater, but if people get hurt in a stampede and it turns out there was no fire, the screamer could still be held culpable.
> 
> And I care because it drove a wedge in this country. So much so, that state legislatures are passing ridiculous laws to fight the election fraud which didn't actually occur.


Democrats have been driving a wedge in this country for years. Hell, Hillary called one third of Trump supporters deplorables. That's not driving a wedge? That's just one example. For decades they have been saying Republicans have been fighting a war against women, minorities, immigrants, seniors, the poor, and everyone else. Isn't that driving a wedge?


----------



## The Original Tree

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He isn't.
> 
> His God is the orange lard and master now.


*Turns out your little god Satan lied to you again about Jan 6th and you ate it up like the good little doggies always do when they see a freshly pinched loaf steaming in the grass.

Why does your Orange anti-god own your every thought?  It appears to me that you worship Donald J Trump more than you bow down and pick the corn out of EmperorShitzHizPantz' diaper.*


----------



## jc456

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats have been driving a wedge in this country for years. Hell, Hillary called one third of Trump supporters deplorables. That's not driving a wedge? That's just one example. For decades they have been saying Republicans have been fighting a war against women, minorities, immigrants, seniors, the poor, and everyone else. Isn't that driving a wedge?


no other thing it could be.  Wedge.  mock those trump supporter markers.


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bait and report trolls go to ignore.
> 
> Until they get made into mods, of course.



Me!   Me!   Me!   Me!

Perfect!    Talking to someone who believes in Soviet style trials with no defense are the most useless bastards on the face of the earth.   You're also a racist


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, he has a first amendment right to be a liar. Thank you professor.
> 
> But holding office is a privilege, not a right. While he has the right to vomit any lie he pleases, he has no right to be free of all consequences.


If you have a first amendment right, you have a first amendment right. Democrats falsely claimed the 2016 election was stolen for years. Bernie repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers attacked our democracy by going to DC and shooting up Republicans. Shouldn't Bernie be held accountable for inciting one of his followers to attack our democracy? He has no right to be free of all consequences.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats have been driving a wedge in this country for years. Hell, Hillary called one third of Trump supporters deplorables. That's not driving a wedge? That's just one example. For decades they have been saying Republicans have been fighting a war against women, minorities, immigrants, seniors, the poor, and everyone else. Isn't that driving a wedge?


Except there were always Republicans on there side of that blocking assistance to those groups and more than happy to spout racist talking points against them.

Else there would be no wedge to drive.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> If you have a first amendment right, you have a first amendment right


Right, I agreed 100%.

This does not guarantee you freedom from all consequences of your speech. 

Seems simple.


----------



## AMart

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


Did Orange Man Bad do that?


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Except there were always Republicans on there side of that blocking assistance to those groups and more than happy to spout racist talking points against them.
> 
> Else there would be no wedge to drive.


LOL. So, you're saying that if the other side has wedges then it's ok for you to have wedges to, and yet you complain about the other side having wedges. If you want to claim the high road then you should take the high road. It's not the high road if someone wedges on you and you wedge them right back. And, the left have been using wedges against people as a whole, not just returning wedges from someone who wedged them.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, I agreed 100%.
> 
> This does not guarantee you freedom from all consequences of your speech.
> 
> Seems simple.


Then Democrats need to have hearings on Bernie, who repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers took him up on it and went to DC and shot up Republicans, attacking our democracy. Bernie incited and instigated this guy to do this through his words calling for a revolution. Bernie needs to be held accountable for inciting an attack on our democracy.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> Then Democrats need to have hearings on Bernie, who repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers took him up on it and went to DC and shot up Republicans, attacking our democracy. Bernie incited and instigated this guy to do this through his words calling for a revolution. Bernie needs to be held accountable for inciting an attack on our democracy.


Ahhh the ol PeeWee Herman Defense...poorly executed.

Newsflash...this entire thread is about Trump's "right to lie".

You're admitting that it IS all a lie


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> Ahhh the ol PeeWee Herman Defense...poorly executed.
> 
> Newsflash...this entire thread is about Trump's "right to lie".
> 
> You're admitting that it IS all a lie


You guys are so hilarious. Please quote where I ever said it wasn't a lie. And, thanks for acknowledging that you are going after Trump for inciting rioters through his words and that Bernie also incited one of his followers to attack our democracy by shooting up Republican Congresspeople by repeatedly calling for a revolution and yet you won't investigate him for the very same thing you are going after Trump for.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats have been driving a wedge in this country for years. Hell, Hillary called one third of Trump supporters deplorables. That's not driving a wedge? That's just one example. For decades they have been saying Republicans have been fighting a war against women, minorities, immigrants, seniors, the poor, and everyone else. Isn't that driving a wedge?


One third of Trump supporters ARE RACIST mysogonist deplorables


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> One third of Trump supporters ARE RACIST mysogonist deplorables


From what I understand, you're saying to hell with uniting with the other side.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> From what I understand, you're saying to hell with uniting with the other side.


Like that’s a possibility?

Sure. Lose your racism or call out and ostracize the racists among you
Admit the whole stolen election thing was a lie
Drop this insane anti-abortion garbage


Then we can talk

You in?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> So, you're saying that if the other side has wedges then it's ok for you to have wedges to


No. That s literally nothing at all like what I said. Thas what you imagine I said, because you are of low intellectual effort and cannot stray outside of your 3 or 4 prescribed arguments. So you invent low hanging fruit for yourself to pick.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> Like that’s a possibility?
> 
> Sure. Lose your racism or call out and ostracize the racists among you
> Admit the whole stolen election thing was a lie
> Drop this insane anti-abortion garbage
> 
> 
> Then we can talk
> 
> You in?


What is it with you people? I have repeatedly said that I didn't think the election was stolen. Do you have a reading comprehension problem?


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No. That s literally nothing at all like what I said. Thas what you imagine I said, because you are of low intellectual effort and cannot stray outside of your 3 or 4 prescribed arguments. So you invent low hanging fruit for yourself to pick.


That is what you said. Fruit is fruit, whether it is hanging low or hanging higher. But, apparently you admitted that you did have fruit to pick.


----------



## beagle9

jc456 said:


> Then why isn’t he arrested? You just lost your argument


They'll argue with a fence post... ROTFLMBO


----------



## beagle9

Winco said:


> Well guess what genius
> The investigation is PROVING that trump did illegal shit, so did MANY of his people
> 
> I’m just as tired as you claim to be with the “trump did nothing wrong”  act
> 
> Trump is a lying con man and is being exposed.
> Trump can have his day in court
> 
> I despise the pos for lying to his people.
> Somehow you are ok with it.


Oh he can have his day in Court now eh, but when it came to exposing election fraud with evidence galore, then the courts (controlled by left leaning robot's and repubs in Democrat shirts), they denide Trump his redress of grievances, and then banned or denide him his juris prudence.

All for the sick agenda of the Democrat's is what most American's know now that it was all done for (proven with everything we've seen explode these days in hindsight of or afterwards). To be a Democrat is a shameful disgraceful thing now. The Democrat's of the 50s were a different group of Americans back then under the likes of John Kennedy, where as republicans and democrat's had a lot more in common as far as their goals in life went. Not anymore......

Vietnam destroyed this country over a long period of time after that war ended. The Vietnamese may have actually won that war now that we see the future consequences of it upon our people and this nation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Oh he can have his day in Court now eh, but when it came to exposing election fraud with evidence galore, then the courts (controlled by left leaning robot's and repubs in Democrat shirts) Trump was then banned or denide


That's what happens when you have no evidence.

It was Trump's own lawyers that withdrew the fraud claims.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> So you lied. Imagine that.
> 
> Nothing in there stating Biden nightly molested his teenage daughter in the shower.
> 
> Thanks for admitting you, like Stumpy, are a depraved liar.
> 
> btw, I already knew that.


Hmmmm no curiosity about whether it could be true or not eh ? Just shoot it down because it's Joe Biden eh ?? Seems with allegations that agredious and horrific, one would think maybe that you would have the slightest bit of intellectual curiosity in order to make sure such a thing wasn't true, but nope y'all come in here as if this is some sort of zero sum game in which suggest that the rules of the game have been rigged in your favor, so no matter what just stay the course until it's all over "somehow".


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's what happens when you have no evidence.


Evidence wasn’t heard!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


And I have the 1st amendment right to say Trump is a deplorable human being, a con man and a traitor. The do-nothing, worst *pResident this country has ever had, *hands down*. Just a complete fool and a disgrace. I hope he ends his miserable life in prison. Maybe DeSantis is better, though if he's as magaturd as he acts, it'll be more of the same horseshit.


----------



## Winco

beagle9 said:


> Oh he can have his day in Court now eh, but when it came to exposing election fraud with evidence galore, then the courts (controlled by left leaning robot's and repubs in Democrat shirts), they denide Trump his redress of grievances, and then banned or denide him his juris prudence.
> 
> All for the sick agenda of the Democrat's is what most American's know now that it was all done for (proven with everything we've seen explode these days in hindsight of or afterwards). To be a Democrat is a shameful disgraceful thing now. The Democrat's of the 50s were a different group of Americans back then under the likes of John Kennedy, where as republicans and democrat's had a lot more in common as far as their goals in life went. Not anymore......
> 
> Vietnam destroyed this country over a long period of time after that war ended. The Vietnamese may have actually won that war now that we see the future consequences of it upon our people and this nation.


Evidence “galore”
That’s laughable and even you know it. 


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's what happens when you have no evidence.
> 
> It was Trump's own lawyers that withdrew the fraud claims.


Yup, but beagle9 contends that there was “evidence galore”
LOLOOLLOOLLL


jc456 said:


> Evidence wasn’t heard!


It was indeed heard or Rudy withdrew his lack of evidence 

You pick, ^^^^  both happened


----------



## jc456

Winco said:


> It was indeed heard or Rudy withdrew his lack of evidence


Nope. Not going to do this again in another thread.

No judge allowed evidence.

Allowed


----------



## Winco

jc456 said:


> Nope. Not going to do this again in another thread.
> 
> No judge allowed evidence.
> 
> Allowed


Yes, because they looked at this so-called evidence and laughed, therefore they threw it out.
This ^^^^^ happened with trump appointed judges.
How DARE they turn on trump.

or

Rudy withdrew his bogus evidence and even stated, "This a NOT a case about fraud."
When trying to present fake evidence about fraud.
Caught with your hands in your pants again Rudy.
"I was just tucking in my shirt."  LOOLLLOOOLLOOOOLLLOOOLLL


----------



## Lesh

yup Trump has the right to lie and he is using that right


----------



## BackAgain

CrusaderFrank said:


> No no no no nono no no No No NO NO NO NO!! TRUMP IS A BAD MAN! VERY BAD!! NO RIGHTS!


And …

Orange!


----------



## Independentthinker

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> And I have the 1st amendment right to say Trump is a deplorable human being, a con man and a traitor. The do-nothing, worst *pResident this country has ever had, *hands down*. Just a complete fool and a disgrace. I hope he ends his miserable life in prison. Maybe DeSantis is better, though if he's as magaturd as he acts, it'll be more of the same horseshit.


The difference is, we are not having sham hearings against you for your first amendment rights.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> The difference is, we are not having sham hearings against you for your first amendment rights.


What first amendment right?

The "right" to over turn Democracy?

The right to install an unelected President in office?


----------



## beagle9

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> And I have the 1st amendment right to say Trump is a deplorable human being, a con man and a traitor. The do-nothing, worst *pResident this country has ever had, *hands down*. Just a complete fool and a disgrace. I hope he ends his miserable life in prison. Maybe DeSantis is better, though if he's as magaturd as he acts, it'll be more of the same horseshit.


Give examples of what you hated about MAGA... We'll wait.


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> What first amendment right?
> 
> The "right" to over turn Democracy?
> 
> The right to install an unelected President in office?


Did these things happen ? Nope, so it's a sham hearing period.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Did these things happen ? Nope, so it's a sham hearing period.


Because the idiot's attempt failed spectacularly.


He doesn't get a pass for being  a failure.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> What first amendment right?
> 
> The "right" to over turn Democracy?
> 
> The right to install an unelected President in office?


LOL. Democrats tried to overturn democracy in 2016. Where are the hearings against them?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Democrats tried to overturn democracy in 2016. Where are the hearings against them?


Such a stupid lie. Just, embarrassing.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

beagle9 said:


> Give examples of what you hated about MAGA... We'll wait.


MAGA is a fucking bumper sticker.


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Democrats tried to overturn democracy in 2016. Where are the hearings against them?


By using the VOTE?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lesh said:


> By using the VOTE?


Let's compare Gores efforts in 2016 to what Trump and the GOP did in 2020 ALL DAY. 

Gore took his evidence and arguments to the courts, until the final decision was made by the courts. Then, he conceded and personally certified the election. 

Not sure this is going to go the way the Trumper who brought it up intended.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such a stupid lie. Just, embarrassing.


A lie? You deny the deep state planting evidence against Trump to overturn the election? You deny democrats tried to get electors to be faithless? You deny trying to invoke the 25th amendment? You deny democrats refusing to certify the 2016 election results? You deny having two impeachments, knowing that the Senate would not find enough evidence to convict?


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> A lie? You deny the deep state planting evidence against Trump to overturn the election? You deny democrats tried to get electors to be faithless? You deny trying to invoke the 25th amendment? You deny democrats refusing to certify the 2016 election results? You deny having two impeachments, knowing that the Senate would not find enough evidence to convict?


Yes. None of that is fucking true regarding the 2016 election.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> By using the VOTE?


What vote? They planted false evidence against Trump, bought and paid for by Hillary. They tried to get electors to be faithless. They refused to certify the election results. They refused to go to Trump's inauguration, spreading the big lie that Trump was not the legitimate president. They conjoured up two impeachments against Trump, knowing there was not evidence for the Senate to convict. And, even now, the House is abusing it's power on kangaroo investigations to hurt Trump in an attempt to take him out of the picture so that voters will be unable to vote, suppressing any and all voters from voting for Trump. Why do democrats attack our democracy?


----------



## Lesh

AFTER the election Trump’s own action led to his impeachment and his OWN people were talking about the 25th


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> You deny the deep state planting evidence against Trump to overturn the election?


You said democrats. Though now you're getting even more insane. 




Independentthinker said:


> You deny democrats tried to get electors to be faithless?


Within the rules.

Guess what isn't and is a serious felony?

Forging fake electors on fake State letterhead with fake State seals and submitting them to the National Archives.

No comparison. Give it up, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> Ahhh the ol PeeWee Herman Defense...poorly executed.
> 
> Newsflash...this entire thread is about Trump's "right to lie".
> 
> You're admitting that it IS all a lie



Independentthinker :   Trump can say what he wants
Lush:                                Trump is lying, so you just said he has a right to lie

While that is part of what he said, it isn't what he said.  I just like to call out how stupid and racist leftists are.     You forgot to add duh, dar and then you need to drool


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You said democrats. Though now you're getting even more insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Within the rules.
> 
> Guess what isn't and is a serious felony?
> 
> Forging fake electors on fake State letterhead with fake State seals and submitting them to the National Archives.
> 
> No comparison. Give it up, you're embarrassing yourself.


And Trump was doing it within the rules. Let's just get to the most questionable one. The Electoral Vote Act is somewhat vague on VP's duties, so much so, that even democrats want to reform the act so that it is more clear. Why would democrats want to reform the EVA if they thought the wording was cut and dry? Democrats spent four years working on every loophole they could to get rid of Trump and continue to do so to this very day. Why can't Trump do the same?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Trump was doing it within the rules.


Lie.

Forging electors is not within the rules. It's a felony.

Pressuring State officials to find votes that don't exist is not within the rules. It's a felony.

Pressuring the vice president to break the law to overturn an election is not within the rules. That's a felony.

Just give it up. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> AFTER the election Trump’s own action led to his impeachment and his OWN people were talking about the 25th



TDS is what happened.   No, it's not limited to the racist Democrat party, but it's a lot more prevalent there


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lie.
> 
> Forging electors is not within the rules. It's a felony.
> 
> Pressuring State officials to find votes that don't exist is not within the rules. It's a felony.
> 
> Pressuring the vice president to break the law to overturn an election is not withinthe rules.
> 
> Just fucking give it up. You are embarrassing yourself.



This is the TDS version of what Trump said.  He said to find more votes, not forge them.

Note you added that, and you removed Trump telling the demonstrators to be peaceful.

This is why due process allows a defense.    The Democrat Politburo doesn't.   They are all about racists like you


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> And Trump was doing it within the rules. Let's just get to the most questionable one. The Electoral Vote Act is somewhat vague on VP's duties, so much so, that even democrats want to reform the act so that it is more clear. Why would democrats want to reform the EVA if they thought the wording was cut and dry? Democrats spent four years working on every loophole they could to get rid of Trump and continue to do so to this very day. Why can't Trump do the same?


None of that is true


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> The difference is, we are not having sham hearings against you for your first amendment rights.


This is a lie.

These are not ‘sham’ hearings – they’re perfectly appropriate and warranted.

You and other Trump supporters are angry and upset because the facts, truth, and evidence of Trump’s lies, recklessness, incompetence, and criminality are being exposed and documented; yours is nothing but subjective partisan whining.

And the First Amendment has nothing to do with this.

No manifestation of government is seeking to preempt or silence Trump; no manifestation of government has enacted a measure subjecting Trump to arrest and prosecution because of the content of this speech; and the committee members have not disallowed Trump to testify at the hearing – those are the only situations where the First Amendment comes into play.

Indeed, the committee members would welcome nothing more than for Trump to appear and testify, consistent with his First Amendment right.


----------



## kaz

Lesh said:


> None of that is true



You're blasting angry, hyperbolic paranoia at Trump to demonstrate your opposition to extremism, huh?

Mac1958 does that too, and dblack , LOL


----------



## beagle9

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Democrats tried to overturn democracy in 2016. Where are the hearings against them?


They actually used George Floyd and other such incident's as an excuse to attack our Republic and democracy. It's one thing to protest an incident where police brutality might be involved, but when you see things added like statue destruction, rioting, government buildings attacked, the government being attacked, CRT attempted to be implemented in school's, drag queen story time,  the 1619 project, safe spaces, added bathroom's, open borders, abortion's up to 9 months,  defund the police excetra, excetra, excetra, then you know something is wrong in this country big time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> They actually used George Floyd and other such incident's as an excuse to attack our Republic and democracy


Such a stupid, desperate lie.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lie.
> 
> Forging electors is not within the rules. It's a felony.
> 
> Pressuring State officials to find votes that don't exist is not within the rules. It's a felony.
> 
> Pressuring the vice president to break the law to overturn an election is not within the rules. That's a felony.
> 
> Just give it up. You are embarrassing yourself.


Were there any forged electors?

What's wrong with pressuring state officials to have an accurate count? Are you against accurate counts?

The Electoral Vote Act isn't totally precise so Trump tried to take advantage of what looked like a loophole. Even democrats wanted to reform the EVA, apparently because even they believed it left some wiggle room.


----------



## Independentthinker

Lesh said:


> None of that is true


Sure it is. 









						Senate Democrats unveil proposal to reform Electoral Count Act
					

A group of Senate Democrats on Tuesday unveiled legislation that would reform an 1887 election law that has been in the spotlight in the wake of the 2020 election.The proposal - from Sen. Angus King (I-Maine), who caucuses with Democrats, Rules Committee Chairwoman Amy Klobuchar (D-Minn.) and...




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Here's a Long List of Prominent Democrats Refusing to Accept Election Results
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Kondor3

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Trump voluntarily subordinated that right by taking a sacred oath to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.

When the two ( the Oath and the First ) are in conflict, the Oath is supposed to win.

In your Orange Scumbag's case, his Oath lost.

Bringing dishonor and infamy upon his head and his name and his family.

The Republic hasn't seen a piece-of-$hit selfish arrogant entitled traitor like that since Benedict Arnold.


----------



## Independentthinker

Kondor3 said:


> Trump voluntarily subordinated that right by taking a sacred oath to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> When the two ( the Oath and the First ) are in conflict, the Oath is supposed to win.
> 
> In your Orange Scumbag's case, his Oath lost.
> 
> Bringing dishonor and infamy upon his head and his name and his family.
> 
> The Republic hasn't seen a piece-of-$hit selfish arrogant entitled traitor like that since Benedict Arnold.


When did he not preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States? And don't give me any of your opinions and innuendos. I want to hear facts, criminal facts. If they are merely accusations from the other side of the aisle then they are nothing but accusations. Some on the right accuse Biden of being a pedophile. Does that make it so?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Were there any forged electors?


Holy shit!

You really don't know, do you?

Woooooow.

Freakish.

And here we see the end game of McConnell, regarding the Jan 6 Committee, pouring forth from the sheep, as expected.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> You really don't know, do you?
> 
> Woooooow.
> 
> Freakish.
> 
> And here we see the end game of McConnell, regarding the Jan 6 Committee, pouring forth from the sheep, as expected.


I know you see things conjured up in your head.


----------



## g5000

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Trump has a right to bitch and moan about his loss.  He does NOT have the right to attempt a coup.

All caught up now?


----------



## Independentthinker

g5000 said:


> Trump has a right to bitch and moan about his loss.  He does NOT have the right to attempt a coup.
> 
> All caught up now?


He didn't attempt a coup. However, I have seen the dems attempt several political coupes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> I know you see things conjured up in your head.


Wow.

Just, wow.

I told you that your abject ignorance of the hearings would embarrass you.

And here we are.


----------



## daveman

HandleTheTruth said:


> They told him they were going around the mags because they were armed. Did you watch any of the hearings?


The crowd wasn't armed.  I don't know why that's so hard for you to understand.


----------



## daveman

HandleTheTruth said:


> What Trump doesn't have a right to do is start a insurrection


Good thing he didn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> The crowd wasn't armed.  I don't know why that's so hard for you to understand.


Debunked, many times over.  Cultists think things become true, just because the things drooled out of their own mouths.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Debunked, many times over.  Cultists think things become true, just because the things drooled out of their own mouths.


Uh huh.  Like the "Russian collusion" fairytale.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such a stupid, desperate lie.


Ok Mr. bright guy, then you try to explain away all the added bull crap if it isn't an attack on this Republic/democracy. What does all the other stuff have to do with police brutality in these individual incidents ???? Give it your best go.


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> Trump voluntarily subordinated that right by taking a sacred oath to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> When the two ( the Oath and the First ) are in conflict, the Oath is supposed to win.
> 
> In your Orange Scumbag's case, his Oath lost.
> 
> Bringing dishonor and infamy upon his head and his name and his family.
> 
> The Republic hasn't seen a piece-of-$hit selfish arrogant entitled traitor like that since Benedict Arnold.


You attempting to heep the pure evilness of the Democrat party upon Trump's head is flipping laughable, and so much so that I bet that even kackling Kamala is probably doing everything she can to keep from busting out laughing, otherwise if she heard you saying the things you say knowing that it's just pure partisan bull crap, and all because she knows herself that it's all complete bull crap, but she's trapped with what she's got, and there's no way out so she just laughs her way through it all. LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Ok Mr. bright guy, then you try to explain away all the added bull crap if it isn't an attack on this Republic/democracy


What is to explain? They didn't try to defraud or overturn an election. Nothing else to say. It's just pathetic cult whataboutism that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What is to explain? They didn't try to defraud or overturn an election. Nothing else to say. It's just pathetic cult whataboutism that doesn't even make sense.


Thought so.. It makes plenty of sense in non-partisan common sense land, but you can't live in that land being a staunch partisan can you ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Thought so.. It makes plenty of sense in non-partisan common sense land, but you can't live in that land being a staunch partisan can you ?


I explained it, as requested. Now put on your big girl panties and address the explanation you asked for.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I explained it, as requested. Now put on your big girl panties and address the explanation you asked for.


No one wearing panties around here but you boy. Now if that was your answer then so be it... You falter like a weak little flower in a down pour.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> No one wearing panties around here but you boy. Now if that was your answer then so be it... You falter like a weak little flower in a down pour.


You get the explanation you asked for, then you tap out immediately like the terrified intellectual sissy you are. I saw it coming.

Why did you even ask? Were you pining to have a hissy fit or something?


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You get the explanation you asked for, then you tap out immediately like the terrified intellectual sissy you are. I saw it coming.
> 
> Why did you even ask? Were you pining to have a hissy fit or something?


You've already lost boy, so just keep embarrassing yourself with your stupidity and insults thrown..  A sure sign of your losing the debate, now slink yourself back into the hell hole that you climbed out of.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> You've already lost boy, so just keep embarrassing yourself with your stupidity and insults thrown..  A sure sign of your losing the debate, now slink yourself back into the hell hole that you climbed out of.


Your embarrassing manbaby whining will not help you.

You asked for an explanation. Unfortunately, you found yourself not in a setting where a paid lying weasel is paid to tell you exactly what you want to hear, to protect your delicate sensibilities..

And we see the very predictable result. Go soothe yourself by wrapping yourself in some Dan Bongino or Tucker.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> so you think they were consensual meetings in the shower with daddy? Son, your love for a pedophile is noted.  no issues from me.  I now know you love you pedophiles.  The childs words aren't good enough.



How old was she at that time?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> so the daughters diary is a lie?  All in on that pedophilia stuff huh? love you some pedo joe



Where did I say she lied? I said she never said the things that some here attribute to her. Show me where she said she was a teenager at that time? Show me where she said they showered nightly. Show me where she said her father molested her.

When you don't, because you can't, maybe then you'll see your fellow nut was lying.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your embarrassing manbaby whining will not help you.
> 
> You asked for an explanation. Unfortunately, you found yourself not in a setting where a paid lying weasel is paid to tell you exactly what you want to hear, to protect your delicate sensibilities..
> 
> And we see the very predictable result. Go soothe yourself by wrapping yourself in some Dan Bongino or Tucker.


You just can't stop can you ? Well I guess you can't because your little sissy pride button has been pushed, and then you got the nerve to talk about sissy sensibilities... We see who exhibits those types of sensibilities here, and well that be's you boy....   ROTFLMBO..

Look enough of this childish stupidity that you've now started, now if you got something intelligent to say then say it, other than that we are done here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> You just can't stop can you ? Well I guess you can't because your little sissy pride button has been pushed, and then you got the nerve to talk about sissy sensibilities... We see who exhibits those types of sensibilities here, and well that be's you boy....   ROTFLMBO..
> 
> Look enough of this childish stupidity that you've now started, now if you got something intelligent to say then say it, other than that we are done here.


Cry it all out crybaby.

So, which election did they try to defraud or overturn? Did they send fake votes to the national archives? What?

You say it was an attack on democracy. Put up or shut up, crybaby.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *You mean like you made up Russian Collusion?   *



You're brain-dead, Stumpy. I did no such thing...

_


Faun said:



			I’ve seen no evidence to date that trump colluded with Russia in regards to them hacking Democrats. So no, I have not made any such accusation. Like most others, I’m waiting for Mueller to release his report on the matter before I render a judgement on it.
		
Click to expand...

_​


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Where did I say she lied? I said she never said the things that some here attribute to her. Show me where she said she was a teenager at that time? Show me where she said they showered nightly. Show me where she said her father molested her.
> 
> When you don't, because you can't, maybe then you'll see your fellow nut was lying.


But she put it in her diary. You don’t believe it, so you’re saying she lied about her own experience. We’re you ther ?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> But she put it in her diary. You don’t believe it, so you’re saying she lied about her own experience. We’re you ther ?



Are you say she put in her diary that she was a teenager at the time? That they showered nightly? That he molested her?


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Are you say she put in her diary that she was a teenager at the time? That they showered nightly? That he molested her?


Post what it says. Tree did


----------



## MinTrut

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Yeah.

Democrats are basically deranged Nazis who will do anything for power.

They're everything they claim to despise.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Post what it says. Tree did



Are you saying you don't know what she put in her diary?

Did she say she was a teenager at the time? That they showered nightly? That he molested her?


----------



## Faun

MinTrut said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Democrats are basically deranged Nazis who will do anything for power.
> 
> They're everything they claim to despise.



Anything? Like submitting a bunch of fake slates to the National Archive? Or like trying to get the VP to declare himself the winner of the election he lost?


----------



## MinTrut

Faun said:


> Anything?


Yes.


Faun said:


> Like submitting a bunch of fake slates to the National Archive?


Much, much worse - Democrats are basically deranged Nazis.


Faun said:


> Or like trying to get the VP to declare himself the winner of the election he lost?


See above.


----------



## Faun

MinTrut said:


> Yes.
> 
> Much, much worse - Democrats are basically deranged Nazis.
> 
> See above.



So nothing specific? Just more, _'Democrats are poopy heads'?_


----------



## MinTrut

Faun said:


> So nothing specific?


See the last 6 years.


Faun said:


> Just more, _'Democrats are poopy heads'?_


Nazis.

Deranged Nazis.


----------



## Sandisk

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. *Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years *and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


I agree with most of this.

But not the highlighted part.

I never once saw a *big shot Dem* call the 2016 elections 'stolen'.
Or that the election results were fraudulent.

They did not like them.
And wanted to change the rules to help them going forward.

But I never once saw any Dem big shot call the entire election 'stolen' (as Trump did).
Especially Hillary (The Bitch).


Once again, I despise both parties.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> He didn't attempt a coup. However, I have seen the dems attempt several political coupes.


Trump not only attempted a coup he wanted to lead it – he knew his terrorist supporters were armed and he sent them to the Capitol Building to stop the certification process and have himself installed as autocrat and dictator.

This is the treasonous criminal you’re supporting.


----------



## scruffy

Lesh said:


> Yes.
> 
> He has the right to lie
> 
> And you people eat those lies up and shit them out for each other


lol

Says the DNC lemming.


----------



## scruffy

The Original Tree said:


> *Hunter Biden calls you a liar and calls Joe Pedo Peter The Hair Sniffing Child Eater.  What's up with this family and incest, rape pedophilia, sniffing hair, smoking crack, and Child Chinese sex slaves?
> 
> Why won't you denounce Joe for taking filthy sexual showers with his daughter or call his kids liars?
> 
> Maybe you should report it to The Biden Administration?
> 
> View attachment 670603*


That's weird even in France.


----------



## scruffy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such a stupid, desperate lie.


We're on to you, leftie.

We're going to be on you like stink on shit.

You won't be able to get us off.

Even if you riot again.

ESPECIALLY if you riot again.


----------



## scruffy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Debunked, many times over.  Cultists think things become true, just because the things drooled out of their own mouths.


We're going to take YOUR Stalinist cult and shove it right up your ass.

It's gonna hurt.


----------



## Lesh

scruffy said:


> We're going to take YOUR Stalinist cult and shove it right up your ass.
> 
> It's gonna hurt.


So you're threatening MORE violence?

How many people are you planning on killing?


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> So you're threatening MORE violence?
> 
> How many people are you planning on killing?


People can do such things politically through election's and outcomes, but I guess you've seen how Democrat's react whenever they are denide getting their way, and so you start interpreting or applying everything to mean "violence" when it could very easily mean whip some political ace in the coming election's. 

Just like your side tried to say that Trump ordered the protestor's to go to the Capital to commit violence by saying "fight like hell", when everyone knew that what that really meant was (placing it into a context or terms of politically fighting through a protest based upon a redress of grievances), was to go and make your voices heard (fight like hell), but do so "peacefully".


----------



## Lesh

beagle9 said:


> People can do such things politically through election's and outcomes, but I guess you've seen how Democrat's react whenever they are denide getting their way, and so you start interpreting or applying everything to mean "violence" when it could very easily mean whip some political ace in the coming election's.
> 
> Just like your side tried to say that Trump ordered the protestor's to go to the Capital to commit violence by saying "fight like hell", when everyone knew that what that really meant was (placing it into a context or terms of politically fighting through a protest based upon a redress of grievances), was to go and make your voices heard (fight like hell), but do so "peacefully".


He knowingly sent armed angry people to the Capitol to stop the electoral count and told them that the rules had changed


----------



## Delldude

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Now you can watch conspiracy theories produced by ABC TV producers.

True professionals.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.


Wait until the dust settles.....some LW traitor will spill the beans for a 10 million advance bonus from Simon and Schuster.


----------



## beagle9

Delldude said:


> Wait until the dust settles.....some LW traitor will spill the beans for a 10 million advance bonus from Simon and Schuster.


Yep, eventually the truth about the election will come out, and like you say it'll be the very one's that were supposed to protect the lie, otherwise that will be the one's to finally reveal it once the numbers fall off within the circle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Yep, eventually the truth about the election will come out, and like you say it'll be the very one's that were supposed to protect the lie, otherwise that will be the one's to finally reveal it once the numbers fall off within the circle.


Hahahaha

"Eventually one shred of evidence will come to light to support something I started believing 100% 18 months ago."

Listen to yourself. Listen to what a joke that is.

Self awareness level: zero


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> "Eventually one shred of evidence will come to light to support something I started believing 100% 18 months ago."
> 
> Listen to yourself. Listen to what a fkn joke that is.
> 
> Self awareness level: zero


There is all kinds of evidence that points to fraud. If you were not a complete suck ass idiot you would admit the election was stolen and you just do not care. It is more important that you be on what you think is the winning side. You do not give one shit about this country.


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> Wait until the dust settles.....some LW traitor will spill the beans for a 10 million advance bonus from Simon and Schuster.


Yea and Durham is gonna finish his report and Bigfoot….


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Are you saying you don't know what she put in her diary?
> 
> Did she say she was a teenager at the time? That they showered nightly? That he molested her?


Here’s what was published.,,(note, when she was young)

_Ashley Biden also recounts times she showered with her father when she was young, something she allegedly wrote was “probably not appropriate,” says DailyMail.com._


----------



## Independentthinker

Sandisk said:


> I agree with most of this.
> 
> But not the highlighted part.
> 
> I never once saw a *big shot Dem* call the 2016 elections 'stolen'.
> Or that the election results were fraudulent.
> 
> They did not like them.
> And wanted to change the rules to help them going forward.
> 
> But I never once saw any Dem big shot call the entire election 'stolen' (as Trump did).
> Especially Hillary (The Bitch).
> 
> 
> Once again, I despise both parties.


Here is just ONE example:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Here is just ONE example:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


The same Hillary Clinton that conceded on election night?

Haha, thanks for the assist, as always.

Yes, let's compare. All day.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> But she put it in her diary. You don’t believe it, so you’re saying she lied about her own experience. We’re you ther ?



I note you couldn't quote her saying he molested her, she was a teenager at the time, or that they showered nightly.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

MinTrut said:


> Yes.
> 
> Much, much worse - Democrats are basically deranged Nazis.
> 
> See above.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> I note you couldn't quote her saying he molested her, she was a teenager at the time, or that they showered nightly.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


You think I have the diary? Really? Hahaha. I provided what was reported. Nothing to dispute that report yet. For me, that’s evidence it is correct what’s been reported.

BTW, she confirmed it is her diary.


----------



## Faun

scruffy said:


> We're going to take YOUR Stalinist cult and shove it right up your ass.
> 
> It's gonna hurt.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> You think I have the diary? Really? Hahaha. I provided what was reported. Nothing to dispute that report yet. For me, that’s evidence it is correct what’s been reported.
> 
> BTW, she confirmed it is her diary.



You lied about what she wrote in it. Deal with it.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> You lied about what she wrote in it. Deal with it.


When I kicked your ass, this is what you post? Hahaha


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Here’s what was published.,,(note, when she was young)
> 
> _Ashley Biden also recounts times she showered with her father when she was young, something she allegedly wrote was “probably not appropriate,” says DailyMail.com._



Great, so nothing about him molesting her... nothing about her being a teenager... nothing about them showering nightly.

See that? Don't you feel better admitting you lied?


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Great, so nothing about him molesting her... nothing about her being a teenager... nothing about them showering nightly.
> 
> See that? Don't you feel better admitting you lied?


When evidence outweighs your love for the man, eh?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> When I kicked your ass, this is what you post? Hahaha



LOLOL 

You think you kicked my ass by posting lies??

You're deranged.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> When evidence outweighs your love for the man, eh?



What evidence? 

What love?


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater



Yelling fire when there is no fire, can cause harm or even death.
If the police had not started beating and shooting people, then the outcome of claiming there was an election fraud would only have been a slight delay in results certification.  Which is reasonable and not dangerous.
I don't think there likely was any significant election fraud, but there is always SOME election fraud, so there should always be an attempt to satisfy any worries.
It was wrong to instead start shooting people like Ashlie Babbitt.
She did not represent any sort of physical threat.


----------



## beagle9

jc456 said:


> You think I have the diary? Really? Hahaha. I provided what was reported. Nothing to dispute that report yet. For me, that’s evidence it is correct what’s been reported.
> 
> BTW, she confirmed it is her diary.


Yep and the lap top turned out to be real for Hunter, and if the Clinton's or the Democrat's weren't engaging in the stuff that ummmmmm that wiki-leaks dude (what's his name -asaunge or something like that?), released or reported on that circus, and then with no rebuttal or contesting that information release afterwards, then it was real also.


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> Which is not the case here.



No one knew that for sure, and we still do not know for sure, since there were so many irregularities in the counting.  And we need to totally dump all voting machines.  They are all inherently corruptible.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Yep and the lap top turned out to be real for Hunter


Actually, the only things confirmed to be real are some of his emails,released by hackers. 

Didn't know that, did ya?


----------



## Rigby5

g5000 said:


> Wow.  This is the most pathetic defense of Trump's criminal behavior yet.



Trump is entitled to his opinion, even if it is wrong.
The only problem would be if he knew it was wrong, and still promoted it with the intent of evoking violence from others.


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> This isn't about opinion retard. It's about bogus claims that the election was stolen.
> 
> THIS thread is trying to claim that trump has the right to lie about that.
> 
> The thread ADMITS that it is a lie
> 
> Oh and in head to head polling matchups? Biden beats Trump



You are assuming Trump knew his election claims were wrong.
And based on the previous polls, Trumps beliefs are not unusual.
It really was odd how the democrats came up with so many last minute votes somehow, that the polls did not reflect?
I do not like Trump and do not believe a huge fraud would have gone undetected.
But Trump's believe was not beyond reason.


----------



## beagle9

Rigby5 said:


> Yelling fire when there is no fire, can cause harm or even death.
> If the police had not started beating and shooting people, then the outcome of claiming there was an election fraud would only have been a slight delay in results certification.  Which is reasonable and not dangerous.
> I don't think there likely was any significant election fraud, but there is always SOME election fraud, so there should always be an attempt to satisfy any worries.
> It was wrong to instead start shooting people like Ashlie Babbitt.
> She did not represent any sort of physical threat.


The main thing with Mrs. Babbitt is that she was unarmed, and the professionalism of the officer should have recognized that fact immediately before using deadly force. I don't know, maybe he was a wimp or something, and was literally shaking in his whittle boots when standing there (again shaking), while holding his service revolver on the ready for that angry woman to come through the door yelling I want my tour, and I want it today.


----------



## Rigby5

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, the only things confirmed to be real are some of his emails,released by hackers.
> 
> Didn't know that, did ya?



The whole laptop was also confirmed by Hunter Biden himself.
However, the FBI has never released any of what the laptop had.
Only a few emails were released from before the FBI got a hold of it.


----------



## beagle9

Rigby5 said:


> Trump is entitled to his opinion, even if it is wrong.
> The only problem would be if he knew it was wrong, and still promoted it with the intent of evoking violence from others.


We'll never know, because the deep state was seeking revenge for 2016, and he wasn't getting a fair hearing no matter what the evidence showed or didn't show.


----------



## Rigby5

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> "Eventually one shred of evidence will come to light to support something I started believing 100% 18 months ago."
> 
> Listen to yourself. Listen to what a joke that is.
> 
> Self awareness level: zero



Again, I don't think the election was stolen.
But it was not at all unreasonable to believe it might have been, at that time.


----------



## Leweman

Rigby5 said:


> Again, I don't think the election was stolen.
> But it was not at all unreasonable to believe it might have been, at that time.


Correct.  At the time it was reasonable.  At this time it's inarguable.


----------



## beagle9

Rigby5 said:


> Again, I don't think the election was stolen.
> But it was not at all unreasonable to believe it might have been, at that time.


If Dinesh D'Souzas documentary was correct or accurate, then we had a stolen election, but isn't it funny how that sort of evidence and theory just evaporates quickly ?


----------



## beagle9

Leweman said:


> Correct.  At the time it was reasonable.  At this time it's inarguable.


Nope, it's still questionable until a complete assessment is done no matter how much time goes by. This stuff is to important to just let go. Election integrity depends greatly upon it being investigated thoroughly and conclusively.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> The main thing with Mrs. Babbitt is that she was unarmed, and the professionalism of the officer should have recognized that fact immediately before using deadly force. I don't know, maybe he was a wimp or something, and was literally shaking in his whittle boots when standing there (again shaking), while holding his service revolver on the ready for that angry woman to come through the door yelling I want my tour, and I want it today.


That's a cute fantasy, in the fantasyland where she didn't have a hundred violent insurrectionists right behind her.

Doesn't have legs in reality, though.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's a cute fantasy, in the fantasyland where she didn't have a hundred violent insurrectionists right behind her.
> 
> Doesn't have legs in reality, though.


I will give ya that about the mob possibly being behind her, and therefore adding to the fear's, but we'll never know, just like all the lies and insinuations or innuendo about the Uvalde shooting case.


----------



## Rigby5

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's a cute fantasy, in the fantasyland where she didn't have a hundred violent insurrectionists right behind her.
> 
> Doesn't have legs in reality, though.



But it is incontrovertible fact that the cop shooter could easily just have pushed her back instead of deliberately aiming at her neck and pulling the trigger without so much as a warning.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> The main thing with Mrs. Babbitt is that she was unarmed, and the professionalism of the officer should have recognized that fact immediately before using deadly force. I don't know, maybe he was a wimp or something, and was literally shaking in his whittle boots when standing there (again shaking), while holding his service revolver on the ready for that angry woman to come through the door yelling I want my tour, and I want it today.



Ashes Targetpractice designated herself to be the top of the spear, attempting to lead Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists into the House chamber where some lawmakers were still holed up. The cop who shot her is a hero for putting down a traitor.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> But it is incontrovertible fact that the cop shooter could easily just have pushed her back instead of deliberately aiming at her neck and pulling the trigger without so much as a warning.



Stop lying. She was warned to get back.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> I will give ya that about the mob possibly being behind her, and therefore adding to the fear's, but we'll never know, just like all the lies and insinuations or innuendo about the Uvalde shooting case.


Are you joking.

Unless we watch the video. Then we know.


----------



## Faun

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Are you joking.
> 
> Unless we watch the video. Then we know.



Hey, c'mon now. That crowd was so cheerful, they meant no one any harm.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Faun said:


> Hey, c'mon now. That crowd was so cheerful, they meant no one any harm.


Right. They clearly had their fill a couple minutes earlier, when they beat the shit out of that cop. They were about to start passing out flowers and acid.


----------



## lennypartiv

beagle9 said:


> We'll never know, because the deep state was seeking revenge for 2016, and he wasn't getting a fair hearing no matter what the evidence showed or didn't show.


Exactly.


----------



## Sandisk

Independentthinker said:


> Here is just ONE example:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


'Illegitimate'...in a link from 2019?

I said 'stolen'. 
Or 'fraudulent'.
Not Hillary (the Bitch) whining months/years later about the Russians helping Trump win.

Even before all the results were counted. 
Hell, even before the election was over...Trump was whining about it being stolen.
And then he held a fucking rally - before the next loser is even sworn in - telling everyone how the election was stolen.
While he is still POTUS.

That is fucking light years away from a politician whining months/years later that 'they got screwed'.

If you do not see the difference?
Your judgement, in this regard, is sorely lacking.


----------



## Independentthinker

Sandisk said:


> 'Illegitimate'...in a link from 2019?
> 
> I said 'stolen'.
> Or 'fraudulent'.
> Not Hillary (the Bitch) whining months/years later about the Russians helping Trump win.
> 
> Even before all the results were counted.
> Hell, even before the election was over...Trump was whining about it being stolen.
> And then he held a fucking rally - before the next loser is even sworn in - telling everyone how the election was stolen.
> While he is still POTUS.
> 
> That is fucking light years away from a politician whining months/years later that 'they got screwed'.
> 
> If you do not see the difference?
> Your judgement, in this regard, is sorely lacking.


Trump has a first amendment right to claim the election was stolen, just as Hillary had a first amendment right to claim for years that the election was stolen. No, there is no difference, except partisans claim one side can do it but the other side can't.


----------



## Sandisk

Independentthinker said:


> Trump has a first amendment right to claim the election was stolen, just as Hillary had a first amendment right to claim for years that the election was stolen. No, there is no difference, except partisans claim one side can do it but the other side can't.


What are you talking about?
I said nothing about Trump's right.

I simply said that Hillary The Bitch did NOT say the 2016 election was 'stolen' before Trump got into office.
And until you can post a link that proves otherwise...I am sticking by that.

Good day.


----------



## Independentthinker

Sandisk said:


> What are you talking about?
> I said nothing about Trump's right.
> 
> I simply said that Hillary The Bitch did NOT say the 2016 election was 'stolen' before Trump got into office.
> And until you can post a link that proves otherwise...I am sticking by that.
> 
> Good day.


Well, three years after the election she was calling the election stolen and Trump an illegitimate president. And yet Trump is attacked for only saying it for two years.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


/——-/ Yes you do if there is a fire.


----------



## Lesh

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Yes you do if there is a fire.


Well there was no fire here so...


----------



## Care4all

Independentthinker said:


> Here is just ONE example:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


Wow!  She said it once in a group of people, 3 years after she conceded.

How does that compare to Trump and friends saying the election was  stolen at minimum 10 times a day for the past year and a half....

+/- 6500 times in a year and a half.....

And y'all think you're not brainwashed by anyone!


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> You're brain-dead, Stumpy. I did no such thing...
> 
> ​


*You promoted it, comrade.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> Wow!  She said it once in a group of people, 3 years after she conceded.
> 
> How does that compare to Trump and friends saying the election was  stolen at minimum 10 times a day for the past year and a half....
> 
> +/- 6500 times in a year and a half.....
> 
> And y'all think you're not brainwashed by anyone!


*It was stolen and saying it 6,501 times is still not a crime.

What you turds did with Putin, The Dirty Dossier, The FBI, FISA and Mueller is a crime.  It's called Treason.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Lesh said:


> So you're threatening MORE violence?
> 
> How many people are you planning on killing?


*Is this a question to Profit Fauci?*


----------



## Care4all

The Original Tree said:


> *It was stolen and saying it 6,501 times is still not a crime.*


Maybe just saying the lie 6500 times doesn't break a law....

But all that was going on behind the Trump scenes was both crooked and illegal.  Pay attention!


----------



## Care4all

Care4all said:


> Maybe just saying the lie 6500 times doesn't break a law....


And if the Big Lie said 6501 times was to Defraud the American people, then it could be illegal.....as with any con.


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> Maybe just saying the lie 6500 times doesn't break a law....
> 
> But all that was going on behind the Trump scenes was both crooked and illegal.  Pay attention!


*When you use Maduro voting machines and illegally change voting laws to allow mass dumping of ballots in unmonitored drop boxes, and illegally extend deadlines for counting votes so you have more time to manufacture fraudulent votes and make up the deficit, and you block observers from seeing what is going on, kick them out of the polling place and then pull out hidden stashes of fraudulent votes and tabulated them in violation of election laws with no observers on site, that is the only verifiable crooked and illegal activities that The DemNazi party carried out during the Great Fraud of 2020.

But hey, this is jut for you.

Heil Shitler!
Long live EmperorShitzHizPantz!

How many truckloads full of fraudulent ballots and rigged voting machines is it going to take for you to "win" in 2024 is the only legitimate question that should be asked of you.*


----------



## Independentthinker

Care4all said:


> Wow!  She said it once in a group of people, 3 years after she conceded.
> 
> How does that compare to Trump and friends saying the election was  stolen at minimum 10 times a day for the past year and a half....
> 
> +/- 6500 times in a year and a half.....
> 
> And y'all think you're not brainwashed by anyone!


In case you didn't do the math, 3 years is about 1095 days. Two years is about 730.


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *You promoted it, comrade.*



LOLOL 

I promoted collusion by saying I saw no evidence of collusion??

Do you even know you’re insane, Stumpy?


----------



## Care4all

Independentthinker said:


> In case you didn't do the math, 3 years is about 1095 days. Two years is about 730.


And 20 months is what silly one?  About 600 days....
 said 10 times plus a day...= 6000 to 6500 times.. Since he first said it ....


----------



## Slade3200

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Trump has a first amendment right to say he thinks it might have been stolen. As president he holds public trust and has a responsibility to present honest information to the public. By declaring the election stolen without proof he is breaking that trust. He should never be allowed to hold public office again


----------



## Independentthinker

Care4all said:


> And 20 months is what silly one?  About 600 days....
> said 10 times plus a day...= 6000 to 6500 times.. Since he first said it ....


If I understand your post correctly, you're saying that both sides have said the election was stolen and now all you want to do is count who has more.


----------



## Independentthinker

Slade3200 said:


> Trump has a first amendment right to say he thinks it might have been stolen. As president he holds public trust and has a responsibility to present honest information to the public. By declaring the election stolen without proof he is breaking that trust. He should never be allowed to hold public office again


Now, wait a minute. Are you now admitting that he did nothing criminally wrong and that the kangaroo hearings are nothing but a hoax used for political gain?


----------



## Slade3200

Independentthinker said:


> Now, wait a minute. Are you now admitting that he did nothing criminally wrong and that the kangaroo hearings are nothing but a hoax used for political gain?


Haha, is that what you thought I was saying??  Wow, you got some serious comprehension issues.

But since you asked... On the surface, from what I've seen so far, nothing criminal. I do think it did violate ethics and his oath of office and he should be penalized by not being allowed to hold public office again. Thats a no brainer.   The hearings are definitely mostly political. There is a huge lie floating around this country about a stolen election which caused this riot at the capital. The actions that lead to this need to be exposed and condemned and more facts and truth need to be highlighted. That I believe is the purpose of the hearings, however, yes it is mostly political theater.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Care4all said:


> Wow!  She said it once in a group of people, 3 years after she conceded.
> 
> How does that compare to Trump and friends saying the election was  stolen at minimum 10 times a day for the past year and a half....
> 
> +/- 6500 times in a year and a half.....
> 
> And y'all think you're not brainwashed by anyone!


/-----/ Can you show the spreadsheet you made to count all those 6500 times?


----------



## Billy000

easyt65 said:


> How DARE you bring up that fact....
> 
> ...just like 2 members of the 6 Jan Committee exercised their right to deny the certification of previous elections.
> 
> You ... RACIST.


You guys are more of morons than you are racist.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I promoted collusion by saying I saw no evidence of collusion??
> 
> Do you even know you’re insane, Stumpy?


*You have harassed people over it, yes, so you supported that line of attack, just like you support calling Jan 6 an insurrection which is absurd.

And there is lots of you trying to promote The DemNazi Narrative that Trump Colluded with Russia, Trump Obstructed Justice.  Trump Trump Trump.











						What do liberals think about Trump's statement he was spied on now?
					

what abuses?  be specific... because Carter page was being groomed as a Russian asset and said he was "representing the Kremlin".  you have a problem with him being observed while on foreign soil?  tough.  but please tell me why none of the people indicted are complaining about the FISA warrants...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Yet you level no accusations nor demand justice for the people, Obama, Clinton and Biden who actually lauched the Russian Collusion Operation Crossfire Hurricane COUP Attempt.

They committed treason and insurrection and you are like.*


----------



## Slade3200

The Original Tree said:


> *You have harassed people over it, yes, so you supported that line of attack, just like you support calling Jan 6 an insurrection which is absurd.
> 
> And there is lots of you trying to promote The DemNazi Narrative that Trump Colluded with Russia, Trump Obstructed Justice.  Trump Trump Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do liberals think about Trump's statement he was spied on now?
> 
> 
> what abuses?  be specific... because Carter page was being groomed as a Russian asset and said he was "representing the Kremlin".  you have a problem with him being observed while on foreign soil?  tough.  but please tell me why none of the people indicted are complaining about the FISA warrants...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you level no accusations nor demand justice for the people, Obama, Clinton and Biden who actually lauched the Russian Collusion Operation Crossfire Hurricane COUP Attempt.
> 
> They committed treason and insurrection and you are like.*


Can you post the definition of insurrection please?


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *You have harassed people over it, yes, so you supported that line of attack, just like you support calling Jan 6 an insurrection which is absurd.
> 
> And there is lots of you trying to promote The DemNazi Narrative that Trump Colluded with Russia, Trump Obstructed Justice.  Trump Trump Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do liberals think about Trump's statement he was spied on now?
> 
> 
> what abuses?  be specific... because Carter page was being groomed as a Russian asset and said he was "representing the Kremlin".  you have a problem with him being observed while on foreign soil?  tough.  but please tell me why none of the people indicted are complaining about the FISA warrants...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you level no accusations nor demand justice for the people, Obama, Clinton and Biden who actually lauched the Russian Collusion Operation Crossfire Hurricane COUP Attempt.
> 
> They committed treason and insurrection and you are like.*
> 
> View attachment 671482



I did no such thing, Stumpy. I already proved I never believed Trump colluded with Russia. Have your trunk examined, you're batshit insane.


----------



## bripat9643

okfine said:


> It really bugs you. Bummer.


Orange man bad!


----------



## easyt65

Billy000 said:


> You guys are more of morons than you are racist.


Thank you for that triggered, emotional response.


----------



## sartre play

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


You or I may have the Right to LIE, make Ugly hateful remarks about elections  other Americans. and Our supposed public servants.
BUT that does not make it the best or Right solution for our problems.


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> Well there was no fire here so...


Says you... lol


----------



## beagle9

sartre play said:


> You or I may have the Right to LIE, make Ugly hateful remarks about elections  other Americans. and Our supposed public servants.
> BUT that does not make it the best or Right solution for our problems.


But what if it's the very root of our problem's (a stolen election), then fixing it would be a start.


----------



## Lesh

beagle9 said:


> But what if it's the very root of our problem's (a stolen election), then fixing it would be a start.


Yea it’s not. We know that is a fantasy


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> Yea it’s not. We know that is a fantasy


You want everyone to believe it because the Democrat's feel that they might have pulled it off maybe, and are now completely in the clear ????  You could be right, because the citizen's have no staying power anymore, otherwise to see things through to the end. 

They would rather just lick their wounds and move on, but they are normalizing bad behavior, and therefore basically opening up other avenue's down the road a ways.


----------



## Lesh

beagle9 said:


> You want everyone to believe it because the Democrat's feel that they might have pulled it off maybe, and are now completely in the clear ????  You could be right, because the citizen's have no staying power anymore, otherwise to see things through to the end.
> 
> They would rather just lick their wounds and move on, but they are normalizing bad behavior, and therefore basically opening up other avenue's down the road a ways.


You are clinging desperately to a LIE my friend


----------



## beagle9

Lesh said:


> You are clinging desperately to a LIE my friend


Nah, just using rational deduction and then common sense like most people use.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> I did no such thing, Stumpy. I already proved I never believed Trump colluded with Russia. Have your trunk examined, you're batshit insane.



But since the first impeachment was based entirely on the claim that Trump did collude with Russia, and now we see there was zero evidence for that claim, then that first impeachment attempt then was an illegal insurrection.
It was an attempt to defy a legal election, based entirely on deliberate lies.


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> Yea it’s not. We know that is a fantasy



Impeachments without merit, ARE insurrection attempts.


----------



## Independentthinker

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, is that what you thought I was saying??  Wow, you got some serious comprehension issues.
> 
> But since you asked... On the surface, from what I've seen so far, nothing criminal. I do think it did violate ethics and his oath of office and he should be penalized by not being allowed to hold public office again. Thats a no brainer.   The hearings are definitely mostly political. There is a huge lie floating around this country about a stolen election which caused this riot at the capital. The actions that lead to this need to be exposed and condemned and more facts and truth need to be highlighted. That I believe is the purpose of the hearings, however, yes it is mostly political theater.


If he did nothing criminally wrong then he shouldn't be punished for anything. I appreciate you being man enough to admit that the kangaroo hearings are a political farce.


----------



## Independentthinker

sartre play said:


> You or I may have the Right to LIE, make Ugly hateful remarks about elections  other Americans. and Our supposed public servants.
> BUT that does not make it the best or Right solution for our problems.


I agree that we should drop the kangaroo hoax hearings because nothing criminal was done, just as Hillary doesn't really need any hearings for claiming the election was stolen.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Trump has a first amendment right to say he thinks it might have been stolen. As president he holds public trust and has a responsibility to present honest information to the public. By declaring the election stolen without proof he is breaking that trust. He should never be allowed to hold public office again


Uh huh.  You never trusted him to begin with.  You had no trust for him to lose.


----------



## Slade3200

Independentthinker said:


> If he did nothing criminally wrong then he shouldn't be punished for anything. I appreciate you being man enough to admit that the kangaroo hearings are a political farce.


People get punished all the time for non criminal acts. They get fired, suspended, banned. There are all kinds of punishments outside the criminal legal system


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> Uh huh.  You never trusted him to begin with.  You had no trust for him to lose.


Why in the world would I trust Donald Trump?! The man very obviously lies on a regular basis


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> Yea it’s not. We know that is a fantasy


Americans know what they saw on election night.


----------



## billyerock123

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


ah no he doesn't ...


----------



## billyerock123

jwoodie said:


> Democrats believe that the First Amendment protects their right to lie but prohibits conservatives from telling the truth.


no, they don't ... stop making shit up ...


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> But since the first impeachment was based entirely on the claim that Trump did collude with Russia, and now we see there was zero evidence for that claim, then that first impeachment attempt then was an illegal insurrection.
> It was an attempt to defy a legal election, based entirely on deliberate lies.



Hiolyfuckingshit. 

I see now you're not just a pathological liar, you're completely batshit nuts. 

Numbnuts, not only did that impeachment have nothing to do with colluding with Russia, he was impeached about 8 months *after* Mueller exonerated Trump of colluding with Russia.



			https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/hres755/BILLS-116hres755enr.pdf
		


You're out of your fucking mind.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Impeachments without merit, ARE insurrection attempts.



Both his impeachments had merit.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Americans know what they saw on election night.



Yeah, and according to polls, most Americans believe Biden won fair & square.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Faun said:


> Yeah, and according to polls, most Americans believe Biden won fair & square.


Including the polls that count.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen


And yet again, no one is claiming otherwise.

Trump is at completely liberty to propagate his lie that the 2020 election was ‘stolen.’

Just as those of us who oppose Trump are at liberty to denounce and condemn Trump’s efforts to undermine the political process and destroy our political institutions with his election lie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

daveman said:


> Uh huh.  You never trusted him to begin with.  You had no trust for him to lose.


lol

You can't be serious. 

There’s nothing to ‘trust.’

Trump has been dishonest and corrupt his entire life, a consummate liar; only a fool or blind partisan rightwing hack would trust the likes of Trump.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

20 pages of lefty lies. Why even bother arguing with these lying sacks of shit?  Does nobody any good . They will never stop lying or ever admit to being wrong . They hate America, and will not stop until they destroy this country.  Are you an American or are you a Democrat?


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> 20 pages of lefty lies. Why even bother arguing with these lying sacks of shit?  Does nobody any good . They will never stop lying or ever admit to being wrong . They hate America, and will not stop until they destroy this country.  Are you an American or are you a Democrat?



Projection from the herd who tried to steal the 2020 election.


----------



## Penelope

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


He doesn't have first amendment right; he should be tried for treason.


----------



## sparky

Independentthinker said:


> Trump has a first amendment* right*





g5000 said:


> This is the most pathetic defense of Trump's *criminal behavior* yet.





Faun said:


> No one is denying Trump has a First Amendment *right*



The media is _private _industry , and also the gub'mit's _b*tch_

That they c_ensored_ a potus in America basically means none of us have a 1st amd right any longer

you folks that think you can pick / choose have it all _wrong_

rights are not _individual_ , they are _collective_

'_we the people_' does not mean '_you the entitled_'

cut one of us, we_ all_ bleed......

~S~


----------



## Faun

sparky said:


> The media is _private _industry , and also the gub'mit's _b*tch_
> 
> That they c_ensored_ a potus in America basically means none of us have a 1st amd right any longer
> 
> you folks that think you can pick / choose have it all _wrong_
> 
> rights are not _individual_ , they are _collective_
> 
> '_we the people_' does not mean '_you the entitled_'
> 
> cut one of us, we_ all_ bleed......
> 
> ~S~



What public entity censored a president?


----------



## Care4all

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ Can you show the spreadsheet you made to count all those 6500 times?


It was an estimated extrapolation!  

10 plus times a day, for the past 20 months!!!!!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

okfine said:


> Trump sucks balls.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Faun said:


> Projection from the herd who tried to steal the 2020 election.


Another lie from the lying sack of shit.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Penelope said:


> He doesn't have first amendment right; he should be tried for treason.


Wow , look ! Another lie from a lying sack of shit... lemme guess , guilty until u say so . Are you American or are you a Democrat?


----------



## Independentthinker

Slade3200 said:


> People get punished all the time for non criminal acts. They get fired, suspended, banned. There are all kinds of punishments outside the criminal legal system


Well, thanks for admitting that you want to punish Trump with legal precedings when you admit that he hasn't done criminal acts.


----------



## dudmuck

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


----------



## Independentthinker

billyerock123 said:


> ah no he doesn't ...


Doesn't what?


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And yet again, no one is claiming otherwise.
> 
> Trump is at completely liberty to propagate his lie that the 2020 election was ‘stolen.’
> 
> Just as those of us who oppose Trump are at liberty to denounce and condemn Trump’s efforts to undermine the political process and destroy our political institutions with his election lie.


Then why are we having bogus kangaroo hearings during prime time just before the midterms if you admit that Trump has a first amendment right to claim the election was stolen. I mean, that is the evidence the committee is finding, witnesses to testify that Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen.


----------



## Independentthinker

Penelope said:


> He doesn't have first amendment right; he should be tried for treason.


LOL. He doesn't have a first amendment right? Now the left want's to take the other side's first amendment rights away, so that only the left have first amendment rights? Really? Why do you hate our democracy? Why do you attack our democracy? Why do you want to overthrow our democracy and turn it into a socialist government, taking first amendment rights away?


----------



## Independentthinker

sparky said:


> The media is _private _industry , and also the gub'mit's _b*tch_
> 
> That they c_ensored_ a potus in America basically means none of us have a 1st amd right any longer
> 
> you folks that think you can pick / choose have it all _wrong_
> 
> rights are not _individual_ , they are _collective_
> 
> '_we the people_' does not mean '_you the entitled_'
> 
> cut one of us, we_ all_ bleed......
> 
> ~S~


I think I like your post but I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Slade3200

Independentthinker said:


> Well, thanks for admitting that you want to punish Trump with legal precedings when you admit that he hasn't done criminal acts.


You’re welcome. Need me to explain anything else for you?


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Another lie from the lying sack of shit.



Tell it to the judges who are handing out prison sentences for sedition, you fucking traitor.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Then why are we having bogus kangaroo hearings during prime time just before the midterms if you admit that Trump has a first amendment right to claim the election was stolen. I mean, that is the evidence the committee is finding, witnesses to testify that Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen.



Because he tried to illegally steal the election. Americans have a right to know he did that, how he did that, and what legal penalty he will pay for doing that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Care4all said:


> It was an estimated extrapolation!
> 
> 10 plus times a day, for the past 20 months!!!!!


/----/* "It was an estimated extrapolation!"*
I estimate it happened less than a dozen times.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Because he tried to illegally steal the election. Americans have a right to know he did that, how he did that, and what legal penalty he will pay for doing that.


He did not nothing illegal. Just like democrats do after they lose (including to Trump), they huddle together to try figuring out a way to overturn the election. Why can Democrats do that but Trump can't?


----------



## Care4all

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/* "It was an estimated extrapolation!"*
> I estimate it happened less than a dozen times.


I can show you a dozen times on just 1/6!!


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> He did not nothing illegal. Just like democrats do after they lose (including to Trump), they huddle together to try figuring out a way to overturn the election. Why can Democrats do that but Trump can't?



I'm fairly certain trying to overthrow the government by trying to steal an election is a crime. We'll find out after the Department of Justice concludes their investigation.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.



There is no first amendment right to lie to the people for a corrupt purpose.  He cannot use lies to mislead the people, raise money, or anything else.  The Committee is proving that Trump KNEW he lost, and he KNEW he was lying to claim otherwise.  That's "FRAUD", and fraud isn't a first amendment right.

Democrats didn't call the election "stolen".  Trump was impeached twice because of his illegal and corrupt acts as President, not in an effort to "get rid of him".


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> I'm fairly certain trying to overthrow the government by trying to steal an election is a crime. We'll find out after the Department of Justice concludes their investigation.


No one has proven anything like that, it's just people like you twisting the facts and having an active imagination.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> No one has proven anything like that, it's just people like you twisting the facts and having an active imagination.



Again, it's currently under investigation.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> Again, it's currently under investigation.


Democrats are abusing their power by finding a person and then investigating them to death trying to find something, anything, to get that person with. That is not how America is supposed to work.


----------



## Peace

buckeye45_73 said:


> It bugs me, when you should be on your knees.....now lets show the world, being gay isn't a bad thing.....no teeth


Gay thoughts by a Trumpster… Trump lost the election, so cry me a River…


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats are abusing their power by finding a person and then investigating them to death trying to find something, anything, to get that person with. That is not how America is supposed to work.



That's exactly how it works. If there's a suspicion  of illegality, it gets investigated.


----------



## Peace

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats are abusing their power by finding a person and then investigating them to death trying to find something, anything, to get that person with. That is not how America is supposed to work.


Yeah, like Benghazi and the Birth Certificate and White Water that gave us the Blow Job, so it seem your side loves investigating until they find something and yet the left can’t be like you?


----------



## Dragonlady

Mikeoxenormous said:


> View attachment 671815



Today their masters' names are Walmart, McDonald's, and the American food industry.  The government passes the costs of their income supplements onto the American middle class so their masters can book their highest profits in history.


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> That's exactly how it works. If there's a suspicion  of illegality, it gets investigated.


LOL. Hope you remember that when Republicans take back the House after the midterms and can investigate and impeach anything and anyone they want with a simple vote of 218-217.


----------



## Independentthinker

Peace said:


> Yeah, like Benghazi and the Birth Certificate and White Water that gave us the Blow Job, so it seem your side loves investigating until they find something and yet the left can’t be like you?


I'll take that as an admission that all of this has been kangaroo hearings, impeachments, etc. And, yes, both sides do it. Glad to hear you finally admitting it. You could have just said, "paybacks are hell", which is what the right will be saying when they win the House back.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Hope you remember that when Republicans take back the House after the midterms and can investigate and impeach anything and anyone they want with a simple vote of 218-217.



They can only impeach civil officers, such as president, VP, judges, etc. So no, not "anyone they want."


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats are abusing their power by finding a person and then investigating them to death trying to find something, anything, to get that person with. That is not how America is supposed to work.



25+ investigations of Bill and Hillary Clinton - not one charge, not one witness, no convictions.  

Donald Trump - three investigations, more than 100 charges, 9 convictions, 2 impeachments, one investigation ongoing.

It might help if Donald Trump would stop committing crimes.  That's now how a President and his Administration are supposed to work.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> I'll take that as an admission that all of this has been kangaroo hearings, impeachments, etc. And, yes, both sides do it. Glad to hear you finally admitting it. You could have just said, "paybacks are hell", which is what the right will be saying when they win the House back.



The left isn't investigating things that never happened.   January 6th really happened, and so did Russian interference.  Trump really did extort the Ukrainians, and he really did incite the mob.

Republicans make up rumours about Democrats and then investigate the rumours.  Democrats wait until Republicans commit crimes, and then investigate.  That's why charges seldom stem from investigation of Democrats.  Then when no crime is found, Republicans whine that Democrats "got away with it".


----------



## Thinker101

Dragonlady said:


> The left isn't investigating things that never happened.   January 6th really happened, and so did Russian interference.  Trump really did extort the Ukrainians, and he really did incite the mob.
> 
> Republicans make up rumours about Democrats and then investigate the rumours.  Democrats wait until Republicans commit crimes, and then investigate.  That's why charges seldom stem from investigation of Democrats.


Russian interference did happen, just ask Hillary.


----------



## Faun

Thinker101 said:


> Russian interference did happen, just ask Hillary.



If she's not available, just ask the Republican-led Senate committee which investigated the matter and concluded that Russia did in fact interfere with the 2016 election.


----------



## Dragonlady

Thinker101 said:


> Russian interference did happen, just ask Hillary.



The Senate Report on Russian Interference in the Election - that a Republican Committee Report, the Mueller Report, the CIA, the NSA, and intelligence agencies from all over the world have confirmed that Russia, did in fact, interfere in the 2016 Election to help the Trump election.  

Donald Trump said they didn't.  So of course you believe the lying conman who tried to overthrow his own government.


----------



## 366h34d

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


You are damn right. However, I believe it has nothing to do with your constitutional right when they put you in jail for that.

P.S. I am not a lawyer but it is a common sense.


----------



## 366h34d

g5000 said:


> Wow.  This is the most pathetic defense of Trump's criminal behavior yet.


Are we all innocent until proven guilty? so, if you know any of trump's criminal behaviour, you better head to any of your local Dems' offices. They want to hear from you.

Anyway, OP should read animal farm.


----------



## g5000

366h34d said:


> Are we all innocent until proven guilty? so, if you know any of trump's criminal behaviour, you better head to any of your local Dems' offices. They want to hear from you.
> 
> Anyway, OP should read animal farm.


Don't worry.  Several prosecutors around the country are already on the case.  Several cases.

In fact, Trump was supposed to appear in court last week. But his ex-wife fell (was pushed?) down some stairs and died so he got to postpone his appearance.


----------



## Faun

g5000 said:


> Don't worry.  Several prosecutors around the country are already on the case.  Several cases.
> 
> In fact, Trump was supposed to appear in court last week. But his ex-wife fell (was pushed?) down some stairs and died so he got to postpone his appearance.



Add Ivana to the Trump body count.


----------



## 366h34d

g5000 said:


> Don't worry.  Several prosecutors around the country are already on the case.  Several cases.
> 
> In fact, Trump was supposed to appear in court last week. But his ex-wife fell (was pushed?) down some stairs and died so he got to postpone his appearance.


ya, five years of "almost" "anytime now"


----------



## Independentthinker

Faun said:


> They can only impeach civil officers, such as president, VP, judges, etc. So no, not "anyone they want."


LOL. Thanks for lesson. Are you prepared?


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> 25+ investigations of Bill and Hillary Clinton - not one charge, not one witness, no convictions.
> 
> Donald Trump - three investigations, more than 100 charges, 9 convictions, 2 impeachments, one investigation ongoing.
> 
> It might help if Donald Trump would stop committing crimes.  That's now how a President and his Administration are supposed to work.


Ummmmmmmmmmmm, Trump has never been found guilty of even one thing. He will become the squeakiest clean president in US history.


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> The left isn't investigating things that never happened.   January 6th really happened, and so did Russian interference.  Trump really did extort the Ukrainians, and he really did incite the mob.
> 
> Republicans make up rumours about Democrats and then investigate the rumours.  Democrats wait until Republicans commit crimes, and then investigate.  That's why charges seldom stem from investigation of Democrats.  Then when no crime is found, Republicans whine that Democrats "got away with it".


The left are making things up as they go along. It is so bad that they scheduled and extra hearing during prime time with breaking bombshell news: Someone told me that Trump lunged for the steering wheel. Really? That's their bombshell breaking news, hearsay that even if were true, it is no crime to lunge for a steering wheel. If that's the best the committee can come up with you know they don't have anything.


----------



## g5000

366h34d said:


> ya, five years of "almost" "anytime now"


There are still tards on this board who think Hillary will be locked up any day now after TEN years.

And it hasn't been five years, retard.  The election was less than two years ago.  You need to update your calendar.


----------



## g5000

Independentthinker said:


> The left are making things up as they go along. It is so bad that they scheduled and extra hearing during prime time with breaking bombshell news: Someone told me that Trump lunged for the steering wheel. Really? That's their bombshell breaking news, hearsay that even if were true, it is no crime to lunge for a steering wheel. If that's the best the committee can come up with you know they don't have anything.


Backseat Driver Donald's lunging for the wheel was not the bombshell.

Too bad you are only listening to what your propagandists are telling you instead of watching the hearings for yourself.

Willfully blind and stupid.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Care4all said:


> I can show you a dozen times on just 1/6!!


/———-/ good for you. Now go ask mommy  for a cookie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Then why are we having bogus kangaroo hearings during prime time just before the midterms if you admit that Trump has a first amendment right to claim the election was stolen. I mean, that is the evidence the committee is finding, witnesses to testify that Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen.


The hearings are perfectly appropriate and warranted,  in no manner violating Trump's First Amendment rights.


----------



## Independentthinker

g5000 said:


> Backseat Driver Donald's lunging for the wheel was not the bombshell.
> 
> Too bad you are only listening to what your propagandists are telling you instead of watching the hearings for yourself.
> 
> Willfully blind and stupid.


Oh yeah, I forgot, the bombshell evidence was that Trump was OK with protesters having guns, even tough no guns were used in the protests.


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The hearings are perfectly appropriate and warranted,  in no manner violating Trump's First Amendment rights.


Just remember that when Republicans take over the House and can investigate and impeach to their heart's desire with a simple vote of 218-217.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Faun said:


> Tell it to the judges who are handing out prison sentences for sedition, you fucking traitor.


Are you an American or are you a Democrat? 
G. F. Y.


----------



## Lesh

366h34d said:


> You are damn right. However, I believe it has nothing to do with your constitutional right when they put you in jail for that.
> 
> P.S. I am not a lawyer but it is a common sense.


Which didn't happen obviously or Epps would have been jailed


----------



## Lesh

Independentthinker said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, the bombshell evidence was that Trump was OK with protesters having guns, even tough no guns were used in the protests.


Trump had no way of knowing whether guns would be used. He knew they had them and didn't care


----------



## CowboyTed

Independentthinker said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, the bombshell evidence was that Trump was OK with protesters having guns, even tough no guns were used in the protests.


He was told they were armed and there was weapons used in the attack...

*You are just trying to pain your narrow picture that you have to have a gun to be armed...*


----------



## CowboyTed

Independentthinker said:


> Just remember that when Republicans take over the House and can investigate and impeach to their heart's desire with a simple vote of 218-217.


Keep on impeaching everyone you like then... Nothing will fucking happen...


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Thanks for lesson. Are you prepared?



Prepared for what? Con outrage? I see it everyday here.


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm, Trump has never been found guilty of even one thing. He will become the squeakiest clean president in US history.



Oh? Which other presidents were convicted of a crime following their term?


----------



## Faun

Independentthinker said:


> The left are making things up as they go along. It is so bad that they scheduled and extra hearing during prime time with breaking bombshell news: Someone told me that Trump lunged for the steering wheel. Really? That's their bombshell breaking news, hearsay that even if were true, it is no crime to lunge for a steering wheel. If that's the best the committee can come up with you know they don't have anything.



Except she never said she knew Trump lunged for the wheel. She said she was told that. To date, there has been no proof she wasn't told that.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Are you an American or are you a Democrat?



I'm both. 



Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> G. F. Y.



LOL

As if that means anything to me.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Faun said:


> I'm both.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> As if that means anything to me.


I dont think you can be both. Go Fuck Yourself . Better?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Peace said:


> Gay thoughts by a Trumpster… Trump lost the election, so cry me a River…


Knees boy!


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Why in the world would I trust Donald Trump?! The man very obviously lies on a regular basis


Yet you implicitly trust everything Democrats say.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> There’s nothing to ‘trust.’
> 
> Trump has been dishonest and corrupt his entire life, a consummate liar; only a fool or blind partisan rightwing hack would trust the likes of Trump.


Yes, that's your programming.  You can stop pretending you came up with that all on your own.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Again, it's currently under investigation.


Yeah, guys, give the committee a break!  They're fabricating evidence as fast as they can!  Sheesh!


----------



## daveman

Independentthinker said:


> Democrats are abusing their power by finding a person and then investigating them to death trying to find something, anything, to get that person with. That is not how America is supposed to work.


Democrats learned well from their Soviet masters.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> If she's not available, just ask the Republican-led Senate committee which investigated the matter and concluded that Russia did in fact interfere with the 2016 election.


At the behest of the Democratic Party.  You left that part out.  I'm sure that was an oversight on your part.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Add Ivana to the Trump body count.


So that's one for Trump, and 45-50 or more for the Clintons.


----------



## daveman

CowboyTed said:


> He was told they were armed and there was weapons used in the attack...
> 
> *You are just trying to pain your narrow picture that you have to have a gun to be armed...*


No revolution was ever fought with flag poles.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> Yet you implicitly trust everything Democrats say.


Not even close. Stop lying


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. He doesn't have a first amendment right? Now the left want's to take the other side's first amendment rights away, so that only the left have first amendment rights? Really? Why do you hate our democracy? Why do you attack our democracy? Why do you want to overthrow our democracy and turn it into a socialist government, taking first amendment rights away?


They would love nothing more then guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## 366h34d

Lesh said:


> Which didn't happen obviously or Epps would have been jailed


I am sure you missed my point, but it is fine since my point is very trivial


----------



## Independentthinker

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> They would love nothing more then guilty until proven innocent.


They've already done that.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Yeah, and according to polls, most Americans believe Biden won fair & square.


---Here's How You Can Tell the 2020 Election Was Stolen---



			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/2020/12/31/heres_how_you_can_tell_the_2020_election_was_stolen_532449.html


----------



## beagle9

dudmuck said:


>


Spin it boy spin it...... He didn't claim anything before the election, he predicted that the Democrat's had some dirty tricks up their sleeve's, and he was right.  Everything has been proven that his predictions were real, and it's still on going.


----------



## Dragonlady

366h34d said:


> You are damn right. However, I believe it has nothing to do with your constitutional right when they put you in jail for that.
> 
> P.S. I am not a lawyer but it is a common sense.



It's also "common sense" that deliberately lying to people for your own gain is not protected speech either.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Spin it boy spin it...... He didn't claim anything before the election, he predicted that the Democrat's had some dirty tricks up their sleeve's, and he was right.  Everything has been proven that his predictions were real, and it's still on going.



Talk about spinning it.  "The only way we lose this election, is if it's rigged."  Trump said that ENDLESSLY.   


NOTHING Trump claimed was proven.  What has been proven is that Trump KNEW he lost and he tried to overthrow the election.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> They can only impeach civil officers, such as president, VP, judges, etc. So no, not "anyone they want."


No not everyone (exactly right) under the impeachment rules, but people can be fired or resign under pressure.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Talk about spinning it.  "The only way we lose this election, is if it's rigged."  Trump said that ENDLESSLY.
> 
> 
> NOTHING Trump claimed was proven.  What has been proven is that Trump KNEW he lost and he tried to overthrow the election.


And another spin meister speaks... You people are shameless heathen's.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, the bombshell evidence was that Trump was OK with protesters having guns, even tough no guns were used in the protests.


Trump knew his terrorist supporters were armed and demanded that they no longer be searched for weapons.

Trump then sent his armed terrorist supporters to the Capitol Building in a failed coup attempt.

Such is Trump’s criminality and treason.

And you and others on the right want Trump to be president again.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump knew his terrorist supporters were armed and demanded that they no longer be searched for weapons.
> 
> Trump then sent his armed terrorist supporters to the Capitol Building in a failed coup attempt.
> 
> Such is Trump’s criminality and treason.
> 
> And you and others on the right want Trump to be president again.


Moron with more lies


----------



## Mac1958

Dragonlady said:


> Talk about spinning it.  "The only way we lose this election, is if it's rigged."  Trump said that ENDLESSLY.
> NOTHING Trump claimed was proven.  What has been proven is that Trump KNEW he lost and he tried to overthrow the election.


We even have Bannon describing the whole thing, on tape, before the election.

It doesn't matter.  These people are full of blind rage.


----------



## Lesh

daveman said:


> At the behest of the Democratic Party.  You left that part out.  I'm sure that was an oversight on your part.


What does that have to do with anything.

The bottom line is that the Republican led Committee found that indeed...Russia HAD interfered in the 2016 election


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump knew his terrorist supporters were armed and demanded that they no longer be searched for weapons.
> 
> Trump then sent his armed terrorist supporters to the Capitol Building in a failed coup attempt.
> 
> Such is Trump’s criminality and treason.
> 
> And you and others on the right want Trump to be president again.


Ummmmmmmmmm, no guns were used in the so called insurrection.

Ummmmmmmmmm, no guns were used in the so called insurrection.

And, Trump specifically asked them to be peaceful and nonviolent.

So, you're saying that protesters outnumbered the Capitol police 20-1 and were armed and yet failed at a coup attempt? I have never said I wanted Trump to be president again. In fact, I have said numerous times I didn't want Trump to be president again.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm, no guns were used in the so called insurrection.
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmm, no guns were used in the so called insurrection.
> 
> And, Trump specifically asked them to be peaceful and nonviolent.
> 
> So, you're saying that protesters outnumbered the Capitol police 20-1 and were armed and yet failed at a coup attempt? I have never said I wanted Trump to be president again. In fact, I have said numerous times I didn't want Trump to be president again.



No guns were used.  They just tried to beat the police to death.  

Trump did NOT specifically asked them to be "peaceful and nonviolent".  The word "nonviolent" was NEVER USED. He told them they had to "fight like hell or you won't have a country".  He told them to "fight" more than 10 times and one time he said "we're going to march peacefully to the Capitol".  

The marching part was peaceful.  What they did when they got there was not.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm, Trump has never been found guilty of even one thing. He will become the squeakiest clean president in US history.



Trump has "settled" all of his criminal cases without an admission of guilt, but he has paid numerous fines and millions of dollars in settlement.  His charity faced numerous charges and fines and he was stripped of his charity license.  

Why do YOU keep defending such a disgusting excuse for a human being?  Other than "sticking it to the libs", you got NOTHING out of the Trump Presidency but unemployment and poverty.


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> No guns were used.  They just tried to beat the police to death.
> 
> Trump did NOT specifically asked them to be "peaceful and nonviolent".  The word "nonviolent" was NEVER USED. He told them they had to "fight like hell or you won't have a country".  He told them to "fight" more than 10 times and one time he said "we're going to march peacefully to the Capitol".
> 
> The marching part was peaceful.  What they did when they got there was not.


And Bernie repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers went to DC to attack our democracy (IE an "insurrection") by shooting up Republican Congressmen. Where was the investigation of Bernie for inciting an insurrection to overthrow our government?


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> Trump has "settled" all of his criminal cases without an admission of guilt, but he has paid numerous fines and millions of dollars in settlement.  His charity faced numerous charges and fines and he was stripped of his charity license.
> 
> Why do YOU keep defending such a disgusting excuse for a human being?  Other than "sticking it to the libs", you got NOTHING out of the Trump Presidency but unemployment and poverty.


Lots of rich people settle things because it is cheaper to settle than to go to court.


----------



## Dragonlady

366h34d said:


> ya, five years of "almost" "anytime now"



Wrong as usual.  Trump could not be charged while in office, and the Republican Party refused to convict him in the Senate, saying the "American people elected him, and they should decide if they want him to continue as President".  

When the American people overwhelmingly voted him out of office, Trump tried to overthrow the government and still Republicans were so afraid of him that they refused to vote to convict.  Now the American people are DEMANDING accountability and they want Trump prosecuted and jailed.

Why are YOU continuing to defend this criminal.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> And Bernie repeatedly called for a revolution and one of his followers went to DC to attack our democracy (IE an "insurrection") by shooting up Republican Congressmen. Where was the investigation of Bernie for inciting an insurrection to overthrow our government?



Bernie called for a "revolution" at the ballot box.  The guy who shot up the Republican softball game, was your garden variety white mass shooter - history of domestic violence, history of business failures, history of mental illness, blames others for his own problems.  

Trump has deliberately stoked and promoted violence on the part of his supporters, starting with his exhortation not to be so "gentle" with the protestors who came to his rallies, offering to pay the legal fees of his rally goers if they were arrested for beating up the protestors.

He told the Proud Boys to "Stand back and stand by" before the election.  There is a long and sad history of Trump promoting hatred, racism, and violence, and January 6th was the natural result of Trump's behaviour.


----------



## Faun

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> I dont think you can be both. Go Fuck Yourself . Better?



So you don't think. No one is surprised.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Yeah, guys, give the committee a break!  They're fabricating evidence as fast as they can!  Sheesh!



Almost all the witnesses have been Republicans. They're all lying, are they?


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> At the behest of the Democratic Party.  You left that part out.  I'm sure that was an oversight on your part.



LOL

Republicans controlled the Senate. They're not in charge when they're in control??

Regardless, they had a committee look into the matter and that Republican-led committee found evidence that Russia did in fact interfere with that election.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> ---Here's How You Can Tell the 2020 Election Was Stolen---
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/2020/12/31/heres_how_you_can_tell_the_2020_election_was_stolen_532449.html



LOLOL 

Damn, who knew theamericanconservative.com decides who the rightful president is?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Spin it boy spin it...... He didn't claim anything before the election, he predicted that the Democrat's had some dirty tricks up their sleeve's, and he was right.  Everything has been proven that his predictions were real, and it's still on going.



He says that about every election regardless of who he is up against. This way if he wins, all was fair. But if he loses, it's only because he was cheated.

It's bizarre how you Trumptards can't see that.


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> Bernie called for a "revolution" at the ballot box.  The guy who shot up the Republican softball game, was your garden variety white mass shooter - history of domestic violence, history of business failures, history of mental illness, blames others for his own problems.
> 
> Trump has deliberately stoked and promoted violence on the part of his supporters, starting with his exhortation not to be so "gentle" with the protestors who came to his rallies, offering to pay the legal fees of his rally goers if they were arrested for beating up the protestors.
> 
> He told the Proud Boys to "Stand back and stand by" before the election.  There is a long and sad history of Trump promoting hatred, racism, and violence, and January 6th was the natural result of Trump's behaviour.


Please post proof that Bernie called for a revolution "at the ballot box".


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> Please post proof that Bernie called for a revolution "at the ballot box".



He called it a Political Revolution:


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> He called it a Political Revolution:


LOL. In the video he clearly says a million people should march on Washington. Trump said his supporters should march on Washington and Trump didn't have a million.


----------



## 366h34d

Dragonlady said:


> Wrong as usual.  Trump could not be charged while in office, and the Republican Party refused to convict him in the Senate, saying the "American people elected him, and they should decide if they want him to continue as President".
> 
> When the American people overwhelmingly voted him out of office, Trump tried to overthrow the government and still Republicans were so afraid of him that they refused to vote to convict.  Now the American people are DEMANDING accountability and they want Trump prosecuted and jailed.
> 
> Why are YOU continuing to defend this criminal.


I am not defending him or anything. In fact, I will tell you to go to your local dems' office if you have any evidence of his crime. They want to hear it.


----------



## 366h34d

Dragonlady said:


> It's also "common sense" that deliberately lying to people for your own gain is not protected speech either.


You are wrong, and you completely misunderstand the free speech issue (1st adm). Gov't cannot stop you from speaking anything (even saying nazi is a better version of the saint or the sun rises in the west or Human causes climate changes), but You need to pay for the consequences of your free speech. Back to your example, you can go to jail if you are lying for personal gain. You go to jail has nothing to do with free speech.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Not even close. Stop lying


I have no obligation to ignore reality on your behalf.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump knew his terrorist supporters were armed and demanded that they no longer be searched for weapons.
> 
> Trump then sent his armed terrorist supporters to the Capitol Building in a failed coup attempt.
> 
> Such is Trump’s criminality and treason.
> 
> And you and others on the right want Trump to be president again.


Trump worked for the American people.  Biden works for the Chinese Communist Party.  

I know you don't see a problem with that, but rational people do.


----------



## daveman

Lesh said:


> What does that have to do with anything.
> 
> The bottom line is that the Republican led Committee found that indeed...Russia HAD interfered in the 2016 election


Because the Democrats paid them to.  You can pretend that doesn't mean anything, but you have to make a special effort.


----------



## daveman

Dragonlady said:


> Trump has "settled" all of his criminal cases without an admission of guilt, but he has paid numerous fines and millions of dollars in settlement.  His charity faced numerous charges and fines and he was stripped of his charity license.
> 
> Why do YOU keep defending such a disgusting excuse for a human being?  Other than "sticking it to the libs", you got NOTHING out of the Trump Presidency but unemployment and poverty.


We get it.  You can't control your emotions.  But your personal failure to be a mature human being does not obligate anyone else to alter their behavior to assuage your scorching butthurt.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Almost all the witnesses have been Republicans. They're all lying, are they?


I know the concept of people being individuals is hard for a leftist to grasp, but not all Republicans have to believe the same things.  Some support Trump.  Some don't.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Republicans controlled the Senate. They're not in charge when they're in control??
> 
> Regardless, they had a committee look into the matter and that Republican-led committee found evidence that Russia did in fact interfere with that election.


Because the Democratic Party paid them to.

You guys keep forgetting that part.


----------



## Lesh

daveman said:


> Because the Democrats paid them to.  You can pretend that doesn't mean anything, but you have to make a special effort.


Because?   What??!

You fuckers will say anything and believe anything

Jesus


----------



## daveman

Lesh said:


> Because?   What??!
> 
> You fuckers will say anything and believe anything
> 
> Jesus


You project a lot.


----------



## Lesh

daveman said:


> You project a lot.


Dude… look at what you posted. Everyone else is


----------



## daveman

Lesh said:


> Dude… look at what you posted. Everyone else is


Good.  Maybe they'll learn something from it.

YOU won't, but maybe they will.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> I know the concept of people being individuals is hard for a leftist to grasp, but not all Republicans have to believe the same things.  Some support Trump.  Some don't.



I never said otherwise. What I did say, is most witnesses are Republicans. There's no evidence they're lying.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Because the Democratic Party paid them to.
> 
> You guys keep forgetting that part.



LOL

Thanks for the laugh. You putzes always crack me up.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> I have no obligation to ignore reality on your behalf.


Please don’t then. All I’m looking for is honesty and facts


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Damn, who knew theamericanconservative.com decides who the rightful president is?


Better them than Sotomayer.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Please don’t then. All I’m looking for is honesty and facts


No, you're not.  You want affirmation of what you've been told to believe.

I'm not going to give it to you.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> *That becomes an interesting question when one realizes that our capitol was under attack, the lives of the members of Congress were being threatened, and the Commander-in-Chief did nothing for over three hours.*


CNBC reports, "The Jan. 6 select committee’s eighth public hearing Thursday will go inside the White House to detail then-President Donald Trump’s hourslong refusal to call for an end to the Capitol riot.

"The hearing marks the final scheduled presentation of the committee’s* initial findings *from its investigation of the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection, when *throngs of Trump’s supporters stormed the Capitol and temporarily stopped Congress from confirming President Joe Biden’s victory*.

"The nine-member committee, which is comprised of seven Democrats and two Republicans, has accused Trump of being at the center of a multi-pronged conspiracy to overturn his loss to Biden in the 2020 contest.

"The panel is expected to present audio and video evidence, as well as live testimony from two former White House officials, to drill down on *Trump’s inaction during a crucial 187-minute gap between the end of his pre-riot rally* near the White House and his eventual Twitter call for the mob to go home.

Trump was watching television in a White House dining room while rioters were raging at the Capitol, multiple witnesses told the select committee.

“To the best of my recollection, he was always in the dining room,” former White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany told investigators.

"Retired Lt. Gen. Keith Kellogg said he recalled, “everyone was watching the TV.”

"Trump’s former executive assistant Molly Michael told the committee that when she talked to Trump on Jan. 6, “It’s my understanding he was watching television.”

"Former White House counsel Pat Cipollone, a highly sought-after witness who spoke with the investigation under subpoena in recent weeks, confirmed that the violence occurring at the Capitol was visible on the television screen when he was in the dining room with Trump."

The testimony speaks for itself, and no one, including Trump, disputes what he was doing -- better yet, what he was not doing -- while the attack on the capitol was going on.


----------



## lennypartiv

Dragonlady said:


> January 6th really happened


Yes, it was patriotic Americans protesting against a stolen election.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> No, you're not.  You want affirmation of what you've been told to believe.
> 
> I'm not going to give it to you.


I think I know what I want better than you and it’s honesty and facts. I don’t give a shit about affirmation. I’m here for confrontation and good debates.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Yes, it was patriotic Americans protesting against a stolen election.



*Translation: *_Sedition_


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> I think I know what I want better than you and it’s honesty and facts. I don’t give a shit about affirmation. I’m here for confrontation and good debates.


You may even believe that.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> You may even believe that.


Of course I believe that because it’s true and I’m the only one who can know what’s true when it comes to my thoughts and beliefs. The fact that you think you know my thoughts better than me just shows how far your head is stuck up your ass.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Of course I believe that because it’s true and I’m the only one who can know what’s true when it comes to my thoughts and beliefs. The fact that you think you know my thoughts better than me just shows how far your head is stuck up your ass.


I just know what I read.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> I just know what I read.


obviously not


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> obviously not


Maybe you should write better.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> *Translation: *_Sedition_


Go ahead and believe in your fantasies.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> Maybe you should write better.


I write just fine. Besides the fat thumb typos. Maybe you shouldn’t make so many ignorant assumptions


----------



## Kondor3

> Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen


Just because one _*CAN*_ do a thing does not mean one *SHOULD* do such a thing.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> I write just fine. Besides the fat thumb typos. Maybe you shouldn’t make so many ignorant assumptions


Uh huh.


----------



## lennypartiv

Kondor3 said:


> Just because one _*CAN*_ do a thing does not mean one *SHOULD* do such a thing.


So he should just let the other side steal the election?


----------



## Kondor3

lennypartiv said:


> So he should just let the other side steal the election?


Absolutely not.

IF that is what happened.

His trouble - and yours, apparently - is that no such thing happened... you know that as well as I do... it's just that you can't openly admit it.

It is the American Big Lie of the early 21st Century and will down in the history books just that way.

To his eternal shame - and yours, apparently... backing someone who is going to go down in history as another (orange-colored) Benedict Arnold.

Rump's goal is personal power - he doesn't give two $hits about me *OR* you.

And he is willing to fracture the Republic and ignore a centuries -old sacred American tradition of a peaceful transfer of power and to lie his fat a$$ off.

The sooner that you-and-yours come to grips with that Reality the sooner the Republican party can begin to heal and move forward to do good things.

The goddamned Democrats are every bit as bad as the idiot Republicans... the country NEEDS a strong, visionary, confident, healed GOP to offset them.

Much of the Rumpian Agenda is actually and exactly what the Republic needs.

It's just that your standard bearer is such a self-serving a$$hole and so terribly morally bankrupt and unfit for office that the Agenda suffers because of him.

The Wall... the return of Manufacturing... taking care of the Illegals problem... reversing various social engineering... all worthwhile long-term political goals.

Want to see any of that actually accomplished?

Then begin thinking of recent history in terms of: Right Message, Wrong Messenger.

Choose somebody OTHER THAN your Orange Baboon-God and you might actually take back the White House.

Run him again and you're going to get your a$$e$ kicked on that level... even if you take back both House and Senate.

Rump has become a liability and an albatross around your necks... you're (collectively) simply too vested in him and to close to the problem to see it clearly.

Think.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Bernie called for a "revolution" at the ballot box.  The guy who shot up the Republican softball game, was your garden variety white mass shooter - history of domestic violence, history of business failures, history of mental illness, blames others for his own problems.
> 
> Trump has deliberately stoked and promoted violence on the part of his supporters, starting with his exhortation not to be so "gentle" with the protestors who came to his rallies, offering to pay the legal fees of his rally goers if they were arrested for beating up the protestors.
> 
> He told the Proud Boys to "Stand back and stand by" before the election.  There is a long and sad history of Trump promoting hatred, racism, and violence, and January 6th was the natural result of Trump's behaviour.


You say these things without acknowledgment that the very thing you alledged is going on, has been prevalent in the Democrat party, where as the very thing in which you speak has caused a public reaction by the Republican's of course, yet it's only in defense of their members being made target's by the Democrat's over these year's. Always make sure that you know that we know who started the bull crap first, and it wasn't us. Now stop with your propaganda and lie's, because you aren't dealing with anyone here who would be as dumb as a leftist has proven to be on these forums.


----------



## beagle9

lennypartiv said:


> So he should just let the other side steal the election?


That's what was hoped for undoubtedly, so they hate it that he's fighting back, and hate it that he's not just laying down like so many POC rhino's have done in the past.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Funny thread – everyone agrees that Trump has the First Amendment right to lie about the 2020 election being ‘stolen’ and conservatives are still angry and upset.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> You say these things without acknowledgment that the very thing you alledged is going on, has been prevalent in the Democrat party, where as the very thing in which you speak has caused a public reaction by the Republican's of course, yet it's only in defense of their members being made target's by the Democrat's over these year's. Always make sure that you know that we know who started the bull crap first, and it wasn't us. Now stop with your propaganda and lie's, because you aren't dealing with anyone here who would be as dumb as a leftist has proven to be on these forums.


The tit for tat game is old, childish, and ineffective. "They did it first" Sounds like a grade school fight. Grow up. It isn't an excuse for bad behavior... Own it or condemn it. Do whats right. When you defend and deflect you are no better than those who you criticize and you become a hypocrite.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> That's what was hoped for undoubtedly, so they hate it that he's fighting back, and hate it that he's not just laying down like so many POC rhino's have done in the past.


When the "fighting back" is through lies and public manipulation then everybody should be upset about that. Even his supporters. It amazes me how you just allow a person that you support to get away with that stuff. Y'all are like battered wives sticking up for the abusive husband. Seek help.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> CNBC reports, "The Jan. 6 select committee’s eighth public hearing Thursday will go inside the White House to detail then-President Donald Trump’s hourslong refusal to call for an end to the Capitol riot.
> 
> "The hearing marks the final scheduled presentation of the committee’s* initial findings *from its investigation of the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection, when *throngs of Trump’s supporters stormed the Capitol and temporarily stopped Congress from confirming President Joe Biden’s victory*.
> 
> "The nine-member committee, which is comprised of seven Democrats and two Republicans, has accused Trump of being at the center of a multi-pronged conspiracy to overturn his loss to Biden in the 2020 contest.
> 
> "The panel is expected to present audio and video evidence, as well as live testimony from two former White House officials, to drill down on *Trump’s inaction during a crucial 187-minute gap between the end of his pre-riot rally* near the White House and his eventual Twitter call for the mob to go home.
> 
> Trump was watching television in a White House dining room while rioters were raging at the Capitol, multiple witnesses told the select committee.
> 
> “To the best of my recollection, he was always in the dining room,” former White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany told investigators.
> 
> "Retired Lt. Gen. Keith Kellogg said he recalled, “everyone was watching the TV.”
> 
> "Trump’s former executive assistant Molly Michael told the committee that when she talked to Trump on Jan. 6, “It’s my understanding he was watching television.”
> 
> "Former White House counsel Pat Cipollone, a highly sought-after witness who spoke with the investigation under subpoena in recent weeks, confirmed that the violence occurring at the Capitol was visible on the television screen when he was in the dining room with Trump."
> 
> The testimony speaks for itself, and no one, including Trump, disputes what he was doing -- better yet, what he was not doing -- while the attack on the capitol was going on.


None of this hearing is complete without the proper committee members being present from both sides of the isle, otherwise in order to give fairness and professionalism or order to such a thing.

Listen - Also the Democrat's have blown it with it's radicalism, and they've damned sure blown their chances at an alledged cheat again, because this coming election will be monitored or watched like no election has ever been monitored or watched before.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> The tit for tat game is old, childish, and ineffective. "They did it first" Sounds like a grade school fight. Grow up. It isn't an excuse for bad behavior... Own it or condemn it. Do whats right. When you defend and deflect you are no better than those who you criticize and you become a hypocrite.


Tell your bull crap to your childish acting democrat's, because republican's have had enough of the petulant bull crap coming from the left. Yeah first is absolutely right in which makes the democrat's the pure hypocrites, and the republican's are on the offense now.


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> IF that is what happened.
> 
> His trouble - and yours, apparently - is that no such thing happened... you know that as well as I do... it's just that you can't openly admit it.
> 
> It is the American Big Lie of the early 21st Century and will down in the history books just that way.
> 
> To his eternal shame - and yours, apparently... backing someone who is going to go down in history as another (orange-colored) Benedict Arnold.
> 
> Rump's goal is personal power - he doesn't give two $hits about me *OR* you.
> 
> And he is willing to fracture the Republic and ignore a centuries -old sacred American tradition of a peaceful transfer of power and to lie his fat a$$ off.
> 
> The sooner that you-and-yours come to grips with that Reality the sooner the Republican party can begin to heal and move forward to do good things.
> 
> The goddamned Democrats are every bit as bad as the idiot Republicans... the country NEEDS a strong, visionary, confident, healed GOP to offset them.
> 
> Much of the Rumpian Agenda is actually and exactly what the Republic needs.
> 
> It's just that your standard bearer is such a self-serving a$$hole and so terribly morally bankrupt and unfit for office that the Agenda suffers because of him.
> 
> The Wall... the return of Manufacturing... taking care of the Illegals problem... reversing various social engineering... all worthwhile long-term political goals.
> 
> Want to see any of that actually accomplished?
> 
> Then begin thinking of recent history in terms of: Right Message, Wrong Messenger.
> 
> Choose somebody OTHER THAN your Orange Baboon-God and you might actually take back the White House.
> 
> Run him again and you're going to get your a$$e$ kicked on that level... even if you take back both House and Senate.
> 
> Rump has become a liability and an albatross around your necks... you're (collectively) simply too vested in him and to close to the problem to see it clearly.
> 
> Think.


Admit something that hasn't been cleared through a fair and just hearing, and then a public trial in the court system with impartial jurist ?? 

Don't see how any American could go there or be that stupid.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Tell your bull crap to your childish acting democrat's, because republican's have had enough of the petulant bull crap coming from the left. Yeah first is absolutely right in which makes the democrat's the pure hypocrites, and the republican's are on the offense now.


I'm not talking to the Democrats right now I'm talking to you... Stop deflecting. I don't care what you think the "Left" has done. It doesn't justify acting the same way or worse. Thats how children try and justify their poor behavior. You should have learned these lessons in grade school.


----------



## jbander

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Interesting, this tops the list of stupid. You can't prove any point that was ever made with lies. ,Quote from Scum Bag "Romney was “slaughtered” by President Barack Obama in 2012, according to Trump, losing the popular vote by 5 million votes and losing the national vote overall by a bit less than four  percentage points." And Scum Bag got hammered by 7 million votes. What a hoot! These people are idiots because they are controlled by an idiot.


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: the terrorist attack on DC on Jan 6 (as Ted Cruz called it) was the worst global terrorist attack on America since 9/11 and the worst domestic terrorist attack on America since Tim McVeigh

while some of the folks on Jan 6 were wannabee militiamen, the vast majority of them...were domestic terrorists

there is no 1st Amendment right to Jan 6 just like there's no 1st Amendment right to 9/11 and what Tim McVeigh did too, folks!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Well, three years after the election she was calling the election stolen and Trump an illegitimate president. And yet Trump is attacked for only saying it for two years.


No she wasn't calling it stolen. Stop making up lies to justify your own childish behavior.


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Funny thread – everyone agrees that Trump has the First Amendment right to lie about the 2020 election being ‘stolen’ and conservatives are still angry and upset.


There is no legal basis for the hearings if you believe Trump has a first amendment right to say the election is stolen. Just about all of the so called "evidence" the committee has come up with is various ways Trump said the election was stolen. That makes it nothing but sham hearings for political gain.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No she wasn't calling it stolen. Stop making up lies to justify your own childish behavior.


I posted the link!

The following link is from the liberal Washington Post, not Fox news.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: the terrorist attack on DC on Jan 6 (as Ted Cruz called it) was the worst global terrorist attack on America since 9/11 and the worst domestic terrorist attack on America since Tim McVeigh
> 
> while some of the folks on Jan 6 were wannabee militiamen, the vast majority of them...were domestic terrorists
> 
> there is no 1st Amendment right to Jan 6 just like there's no 1st Amendment right to 9/11 and what Tim McVeigh did too, folks!


No mention of the riot's, statue destruction, treason by Democrat's calling for anarchy in the streets, mobs taking over city block's, attacking government buildings, police officers ambushed and killed, so on and so forth eh ? You are nothing but a Democrat ace kisser from hell boy, and that's right I said boy.


----------



## basquebromance

beagle9 said:


> No mention of the riot's, statue destruction, treason by Democrat's calling for anarchy in the streets, mobs taking over city block's, attacking government buildings, police officers ambushed and killed, so on and so forth eh ? You are nothing but a Democrat ace kisser from hell boy, and that's right I said boy.


i've been called worse than that, and don't care, and yes, i do believe there are good people on both sides, and bad people on both sides

just because a couple of Democrats did some stuff doesn't give the right for the GOP to act like domestic terrorists. DOMESTIC TERRORISTS!


----------



## Kondor3

beagle9 said:


> Admit something that hasn't been cleared through a fair and just hearing, and then a public trial in the court system with impartial jurist ??


If you are referring to the election itself, then... you had sixty-two chances in court, and even Republican judges laughed you out of court (lack of merit or standing)...

If you are referring to the Insurrection of January 6, 2021 and the Congressional Special Committee investigating it...

You had your chance to nominate two replacements for the rejected ones; instead, you pulled all five nominees...

Even _Rump_ said that was stupid... which is rather like the pot calling the kettle black... but it's both noteworthy and accurate...

Not to worry... you'll get your day in court, if-and-when a Grand Jury issues indictments, and it goes to trial...



beagle9 said:


> Don't see how any American could go there or be that stupid.


All you have to do is to look at how many gullible sheeple that Rump still has in his corner to learn the answer to that one...

P.T. Barnum described you characters best... "_There's a sucker born every minute_."

Rump doesn't give two $hits about _you_... you need to stop giving two $hits about _him_...


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> If you are referring to the election itself, then... you had sixty-two chances in court, and even Republican judges laughed you out of court (lack of merit or standing)...
> 
> If you are referring to the Insurrection of January 6, 2021 and the Congressional Special Committee investigating it...
> 
> You had your chance to nominate two replacements for the rejected ones; instead, you pulled all five nominees...
> 
> Even _Rump_ said that was stupid... which is rather like the pot calling the kettle black... but it's both noteworthy and accurate...
> 
> Not to worry... you'll get your day in court, if-and-when a Grand Jury issues indictments, and it goes to trial...
> 
> 
> All you have to do is to look at how many gullible sheeple that Rump still has in his corner to learn the answer to that one...
> 
> P.T. Barnum described you characters best... "_There's a sucker born every minute_."
> 
> Rump doesn't give two $hits about _you_... you need to stop giving two $hits about _him_...


What Trump needs to realize more than anything, is that the never Trumpers that hated his brass tax way's of doing things for the Americans who needed a bull in the China shop, and his going after the status quo that weakend or just about destroyed this country over time, were actually working with the Democrat's to undermine him and the country for their political careers that they felt were threatened in the fall out of it all. He needs to find out just how bad it got with these two faced fence rider's, and hopefully the American voter's will realize it also come these on going elections.

Liz Cheney is about to get voted out, and it needs to keep on going because these people are bad for this country.


----------



## beagle9

Kondor3 said:


> If you are referring to the election itself, then... you had sixty-two chances in court, and even Republican judges laughed you out of court (lack of merit or standing)...
> 
> If you are referring to the Insurrection of January 6, 2021 and the Congressional Special Committee investigating it...
> 
> You had your chance to nominate two replacements for the rejected ones; instead, you pulled all five nominees...
> 
> Even _Rump_ said that was stupid... which is rather like the pot calling the kettle black... but it's both noteworthy and accurate...
> 
> Not to worry... you'll get your day in court, if-and-when a Grand Jury issues indictments, and it goes to trial...
> 
> 
> All you have to do is to look at how many gullible sheeple that Rump still has in his corner to learn the answer to that one...
> 
> P.T. Barnum described you characters best... "_There's a sucker born every minute_."
> 
> Rump doesn't give two $hits about _you_... you need to stop giving two $hits about _him_...


You talk from a weakened position under a Biden administration, and that makes you look like a complete fool at this point.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> What Trump needs to realize more than anything, is that the never Trumpers that hated his brass tax way's of doing things for the Americans who needed a bull in the China shop, and his going after the status quo that weakend or just about destroyed this country over time, were actually working with the Democrat's to undermine him and the country for their political careers that they felt were threatened in the fall out of it all. He needs to find out just how bad it got with these two faced fence rider's, and hopefully the American voter's will realize it also come these on going elections.
> 
> Liz Cheney is about to get voted out, and it needs to keep on going because these people are bad for this country.


How specifically is Liz Cheney bad for the country…. Specifically


----------



## Kondor3

beagle9 said:


> You talk from a weakened position under a Biden administration, and that makes you look like a complete fool at this point.


If I thought about it I could probably and eventually make some sense out of this sentence but I don't think I'll bother...


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> The tit for tat game is old, childish, and ineffective. "They did it first" Sounds like a grade school fight. Grow up. It isn't an excuse for bad behavior... Own it or condemn it. Do whats right. When you defend and deflect you are no better than those who you criticize and you become a hypocrite.


We're trying to do what's right.  We're trying to secure elections.

Democrats oppose our efforts.


----------



## lennypartiv

Slade3200 said:


> How specifically is Liz Cheney bad for the country…. Specifically


Real Republicans are good for America, and she's trying to destroy the Republican party from within.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> We're trying to do what's right.  We're trying to secure elections.
> 
> Democrats oppose our efforts.


Nothing about what you’re doing is right. Since y’all always try and divert to the summer riots, let me ask… if I said the summer rioters were just trying to do what’s right and fight for racial equality, I’m sure you would laugh and shake your head. That’s what you sound like


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> I posted the link!
> 
> The following link is from the liberal Washington Post, not Fox news.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html


Since you didn't read you own link, as usual, you didn't know that nowhere in it does Hillary say the election was stolen. The article author says that.


----------



## Slade3200

lennypartiv said:


> Real Republicans are good for America, and she's trying to destroy the Republican party from within.


I’m what way is she trying to destroy the Republican Party?


----------



## Kondor3

lennypartiv said:


> Real Republicans are good for America, and she's trying to destroy the Republican party from within.


Liz Chaney is the "real Republican"... Rump followers are trying to destroy the _*REPUBLIC.*_.. not just Party A or B... Cheney is demonstrating great courage.


----------



## lennypartiv

Slade3200 said:


> I’m what way is she trying to destroy the Republican Party?


This whole investigation is to go after Trump and his supporters.


----------



## Slade3200

lennypartiv said:


> This whole investigation is to go after Trump and his supporters.


No shit, it’s exposing all the obscene things that were done. What does that have to do with destroying the Republican Party?


----------



## Sandy Shanks

beagle9 said:


> *None of this hearing is complete without the proper committee members being present from both sides of the isle*


The Republican leader in the House, Kevin McCarthy, refused to do that.

The best idea was a bipartisan commission without members of Congress on the panel. That was shot down by Senate Republicans on orders from Trump.

So, the reason the other side is not presenting a case is the fault of Republicans.

I suspect that is because Republicans don't have a case.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> *I suspect that is because Republicans don't have a case.*


In a related case, Bannon presented no defense and he was convicted.

Incidentally, the title of this thread is enormously stupid, obviously written by a Trump follower.


----------



## Kondor3

lennypartiv said:


> This whole investigation is to go after Trump and his supporters.


Correct. It is going after the Chief Insurrectionist and his street-thugs... the traitorous phukks.


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> Nothing about what you’re doing is right. Since y’all always try and divert to the summer riots, let me ask… if I said the summer rioters were just trying to do what’s right and fight for racial equality, I’m sure you would laugh and shake your head. That’s what you sound like


Democrats oppose securing elections.  Your acknowledgement is neither sought nor required.


----------



## daveman

Sandy Shanks said:


> In a related case, Bannon presented no defense and he was convicted.


Bannon was prevented from presenting a defense.  The Soviet judge in the case forbid his team from defending him.

This may be justice to you, but to normal people, it's bullshit.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> How specifically is Liz Cheney bad for the country…. Specifically


Conducting a witch hunt on the taxpayer's dime for a vendetta .... That's how.


----------



## beagle9

lennypartiv said:


> Real Republicans are good for America, and she's trying to destroy the Republican party from within.


I think she is too


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> What Trump needs to realize more than anything, is that the never Trumpers that hated his brass tax way's of doing things for the Americans who needed a bull in the China shop, and his going after the status quo that weakend or just about destroyed this country over time, were actually working with the Democrat's to undermine him and the country for their political careers that they felt were threatened in the fall out of it all. He needs to find out just how bad it got with these two faced fence rider's, and hopefully the American voter's will realize it also come these on going elections.
> 
> Liz Cheney is about to get voted out, and it needs to keep on going because these people are bad for this country.



Nothing you posted bears any semblance to reality. 

Donald Trump is an incompetent and criminal conman who nearly destroyed the nation, and is still trying to overthrow the government.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Conducting a witch hunt on the taxpayer's dime for a vendetta .... That's how.



Investigating the attempted overthrow of the government is hardly a "witch hunt", fool.


----------



## Slade3200

daveman said:


> Democrats oppose securing elections.  Your acknowledgement is neither sought nor required.


That’s an idiotic statement. That would be like me saying Republicans oppose protecting women. Can we stop with the retarded partisan talking points now. They go nowhere


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Conducting a witch hunt on the taxpayer's dime for a vendetta .... That's how.


Are you high? Both parties have been doing that for decades. Why all of a sudden is Cheney’s involvement anti Republican? Because it exposes Trump?


----------



## 366h34d

Slade3200 said:


> Are you high?* Both parties have been doing that for decades.* Why all of a sudden is Cheney’s involvement anti Republican? Because it exposes Trump?


Are you sure?? If that is a fact, I believe no one will be in DC by now. Do you think Biden, Gore, Bush, Clinton .... are as clean as mother Teresa?       New York GA is still going after Trump now. The fact is that they don't want "ordinary people" in the field.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Independentthinker said:


> There is no legal basis for the hearings if you believe Trump has a first amendment right to say the election is stolen. Just about all of the so called "evidence" the committee has come up with is various ways Trump said the election was stolen. That makes it nothing but sham hearings for political gain.


You also have the First Amendment right to lie about the 2020 election being ‘stolen’ – no one is disagreeing.

Conservatives are determined to be angry and upset no matter what.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Slade3200 said:


> How specifically is Liz Cheney bad for the country…. Specifically


It’s not just Cheney – it’s conservative dogma and the Republican agenda overall that’s bad for the country.

Cheney embraces Trump’s failed, disastrous, wrongheaded message – she just doesn’t like the messenger.


----------



## Slade3200

366h34d said:


> Are you sure?? If that is a fact, I believe no one will be in DC by now. Do you think Biden, Gore, Bush, Clinton .... are as clean as mother Teresa?       New York GA is still going after Trump now. The fact is that they don't want "ordinary people" in the field.


I have no clue what you’re talking about.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

lennypartiv said:


> Real Republicans are good for America, and she's trying to destroy the Republican party from within.


Republicans are bad for America – ‘real’ or otherwise – Trump is proof of that.

And again, Cheney is just as reprehensible and wrong as you and others on the right; your only issue with Cheney is she hates Trump.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Nothing you posted bears any semblance to reality.
> 
> Donald Trump is an incompetent and criminal conman who nearly destroyed the nation, and is still trying to overthrow the government.


Yet you can sit there an ignore the Hunter lap top, Biden's quid pro quo, Biden directly attacking oil then lying about it, his weird and incompetence on the important issue's, the ignoring the border therefore flooding the state's with illegals burdening an already overburdened system while rationing senior care and benefit's, and on and on and on it all goes.

You are a fake, and just an antagonistic anti-American who is somehow being allowed to operate in an undermining way within this COUNTRY. So are you Chinese "dragonlady" ??


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Investigating the attempted overthrow of the government is hardly a "witch hunt", fool.


Not if it's being conducted in a partisan bubble, then it definitely is a political witch hunt you anti-American boob.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Are you high? Both parties have been doing that for decades. Why all of a sudden is Cheney’s involvement anti Republican? Because it exposes Trump?


Not at all, because she has a vendetta that everyone knows about, so it's personal with her. She should have recused herself, but because of her bias  she is right in their trying to brand Trump with a cattle iron. Trump made enemies, but that's usually what great bosses do if they do their damned Job. Yeah certain people or people's got there whittle feewings hurt, but oh well that's why Trump was known as a boss that would get the job done, instead of a weak ace apologetic dipstick just holding the position for their own enrichment and self gratification.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Not at all, because she has a vendetta that everyone knows about, so it's personal with her. She should have recused herself, but because of her bias  she is right in their trying to brand Trump with a cattle iron. Trump made enemies, but that's usually what great bosses do if they do their damned Job. Yeah certain people or people's got there whittle feewings hurt, but oh well that's why Trump was known as a boss that would get the job done, instead of a weak ace apologetic dipstick just holding the position for their own enrichment and self gratification.


Hahahahahaha

So embarrassing.


Mikey Pence, is that you?

I cannot believe people think this way. Trump is known as a man that gets the job done? Wtf? That's the opposite of reality.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Not if it's being conducted in a partisan bubble, then it definitely is a political witch hunt you anti-American boob.



The investigation is not being conducted in a "partisan bubble".  The co-chair is a Republican, as is Adam Kizinger.  Nearly ALL of the witnesses were Republican members of Donald Trump's Administration and White House Staffers - all of these Republicans have condemned Donald Trump's behaviour in the days and weeks leading up to January 6th, and several of them resigned because of Trump's actions on or before that day.

Just because people like Kevin McCarthy, and Mitch McConnell, who initially called out and blamed Donald Trump for the attack, and demanded justice on January 7th, have now been terrorized by Trump's hold on his base into opposing ANY investigation of January 6th, doesn't mean the investigation isn't "bipartisan".  

This habit of Donald Trump referring to ANY investigation of his illegal and unConstitutional behaviour and actions as a "witch hunt" is about as credible as calling everyone a "pedophile", and just as dangerous.  Trump's contininal labelling investigations which are producing arrests, and convictions, as "witch hunts" holds no water.

And look at the people who were pardoned for their previous crimes against the American people, working with him to overthrow the government - Flynn, Stone, Bannon.

What are you going to do when Trump finally starts facing criminal charge???


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You also have the First Amendment right to lie about the 2020 election being ‘stolen’ – no one is disagreeing.
> 
> Conservatives are determined to be angry and upset no matter what.


I personally don't say the election was stolen but I do take note that Democrats have done it many times and now are attacking Trump for the very same thing they have done many times.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> I personally don't say the election was stolen but I do take note that Democrats have done it many times and now are attacking Trump for the very same thing they have done many times.


Such embarrassing false equivalence. Very transparent. Not sure who you think you are fooling. Yourself,maybe?


----------



## daveman

Slade3200 said:


> That’s an idiotic statement. That would be like me saying Republicans oppose protecting women. Can we stop with the retarded partisan talking points now. They go nowhere


Did you miss this part?

"Your acknowledgement is neither sought nor required."


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Not at all, because she has a vendetta that everyone knows about, so it's personal with her. She should have recused herself, but because of her bias  she is right in their trying to brand Trump with a cattle iron. Trump made enemies, but that's usually what great bosses do if they do their damned Job. Yeah certain people or people's got there whittle feewings hurt, but oh well that's why Trump was known as a boss that would get the job done, instead of a weak ace apologetic dipstick just holding the position for their own enrichment and self gratification.


So what if she has a vendetta?! Cops and prosecutors have vendettas against those who they arrest and press charges. Trump had and has a vendetta against all who oppose him and he aggressively attacks them. I don’t see you calling for their recusal. 

Yes it is clear the Cheney thinks Trump is toxic and disqualified as a public servant. To me the case for that is painfully obvious. That doesn’t dismiss the fact that the hearings were mostly testimony from trump staffers and supporters, and his family. It’s not Cheney lecturing America with dishonest spin. You can hear the testimonies. Watch the videos of trump himself. Review the timeline of events and decide for yourself whether Trump acted appropriately or not. I’ve found that most of his supporters prefer to put their fingers in their ears and close their eyes instead of engaging in an informed effort


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Such embarrassing false equivalence. Very transparent. Not sure who you think you are fooling. Yourself,maybe?


LOL. So you're saying that Democrats don't ever tell the big lie? Hell, Stacey Abrams is running for governor against Brian Kemp again, for the second time, and she still hasn't conceded the first election. They shouldn't even let her run if she hasn't conceded the last election yet.


----------



## lennypartiv

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Republicans are bad for America – ‘real’ or otherwise – Trump is proof of that.


Obviously you liberals aren't going to protect our heritage.


----------



## Slade3200

lennypartiv said:


> Obviously you liberals aren't going to protect our heritage.


What specifically about our heritage are you wanting to protect?


----------



## lennypartiv

Slade3200 said:


> What specifically about our heritage are you wanting to protect?


Won't do any good to tell you what the problem is, your side will continue to knock down statues and erase our history.


----------



## Dragonlady

Independentthinker said:


> I personally don't say the election was stolen but I do take note that Democrats have done it many times and now are attacking Trump for the very same thing they have done many times.



I don't recall any time that Democrats have sent a mob to stop the peaceful transition of power.  No one in the history of the nation, has ever done what Donald Trump did when he lost the election.


----------



## Dragonlady

lennypartiv said:


> Won't do any good to tell you what the problem is, your side will continue to knock down statues and erase our history.



I don't know of a single nation on earth that builds statues to honor the leaders of rebellions who lost a civil war or tried to overthrow the government and destroy the nation.  I don't know of any other nation that doesn't consider such men to be traitors to their nations- to be vilified and scorned.

These statues were erected during Jim Crow - to remind former slaves that these men were gone, but their brutality and violence still held sway.

These statues should never have been built and all need to be torn down.


----------



## Independentthinker

Dragonlady said:


> I don't recall any time that Democrats have sent a mob to stop the peaceful transition of power.  No one in the history of the nation, has ever done what Donald Trump did when he lost the election.


Methinks you forgot about the 2016 election. Not only did Hillary & Co try overturning the results of the election but we had democrats refusing to certify the election results.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. So you're saying that Democrats don't ever tell the big lie? Hell, Stacey Abrams is running for governor against Brian Kemp again, for the second time, and she still hasn't conceded the first election. They shouldn't even let her run if she hasn't conceded the last election yet.


More false equivalence. Poor guy. How frustrating it must be to have to turn yourself into a simpleton to carry water for the orange turd. I have always wondered what the payoff is.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> More false equivalence. Poor guy. How frustrating it must be to have to turn yourself into a simpleton to carry water for the orange turd. I have always wondered what the payoff is.


It is very obvious that you live in a world all to your own. Have a nice day and enjoy it. I'm looking forward to the midterms when the left will be screaming the election was stolen and Republicans took our democracy away.


----------



## Leweman

All the evidence has pointed to it being stolen.  Are there still people denying it?


----------



## basquebromance

...And me and Al Franken have a 1st Amendment Right to make fun of him!


----------



## lennypartiv

Leweman said:


> All the evidence has pointed to it being stolen.  Are there still people denying it?


Libs will never admit it.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> More false equivalence. Poor guy. How frustrating it must be to have to turn yourself into a simpleton to carry water for the orange turd. I have always wondered what the payoff is.


You voted for a pedophile.  You should probably shut the fuck up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Neat thread

And congress has both the power and the duty to strip Trump of his privilege of holding office ever again, due to his speech.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neat thread
> 
> And congress has both the power and the duty to strip Trump of his privilege of holding office ever again, due to his speech.


Odd how you don't seem to believe the same should apply to prominent Democrats urging public violence against Thoughtcriminals.

And of course, by "odd", I mean "perfectly in keeping with Democrat hypocrisy".


----------



## Sandy Shanks

The only defense Trump Republicans have is to act stupid and lie.


daveman said:


> *Bannon was prevented from presenting a defense.* (???) The Soviet judge in the case forbid his team from defending him.
> 
> This may be justice to you, but to normal people, it's bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Odd how you don't seem to believe the same should apply to prominent Democrats urging public violence against Thoughtcriminals.


Because those are fantasies, and i Iive in reality.

But as always, you insult yourself with your idiotic fantasies, in not condemning  Trump.

You literally invented a fantasy talking point that applies more to you than to anyone else.

Dave, you are sharp as a marble.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> The investigation is not being conducted in a "partisan bubble".  The co-chair is a Republican, as is Adam Kizinger.  Nearly ALL of the witnesses were Republican members of Donald Trump's Administration and White House Staffers - all of these Republicans have condemned Donald Trump's behaviour in the days and weeks leading up to January 6th, and several of them resigned because of Trump's actions on or before that day.
> 
> Just because people like Kevin McCarthy, and Mitch McConnell, who initially called out and blamed Donald Trump for the attack, and demanded justice on January 7th, have now been terrorized by Trump's hold on his base into opposing ANY investigation of January 6th, doesn't mean the investigation isn't "bipartisan".
> 
> This habit of Donald Trump referring to ANY investigation of his illegal and unConstitutional behaviour and actions as a "witch hunt" is about as credible as calling everyone a "pedophile", and just as dangerous.  Trump's contininal labelling investigations which are producing arrests, and convictions, as "witch hunts" holds no water.
> 
> And look at the people who were pardoned for their previous crimes against the American people, working with him to overthrow the government - Flynn, Stone, Bannon.
> 
> What are you going to do when Trump finally starts facing criminal charge???


Hey if he faces charges, then they will be trumped up charges born of a witch hunt that's aim is to stop Trump from running I'm 2024 only. No one is buying the bull crap of the Democrat's, especially after knowing all that has transpired since 2016 against the President of the United States Donald J. Trump. 

These so called republican's like Liz Cheney aren't republican's at all, rather they are republicrats aka democrat's wearing Republican shirt's only.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> I don't know of a single nation on earth that builds statues to honor the leaders of rebellions who lost a civil war or tried to overthrow the government and destroy the nation.  I don't know of any other nation that doesn't consider such men to be traitors to their nations- to be vilified and scorned.
> 
> These statues were erected during Jim Crow - to remind former slaves that these men were gone, but their brutality and violence still held sway.
> 
> These statues should never have been built and all need to be torn down.


If you all would stop there it might could be negotiated as to what happens to the historical statues figures from our history, but it wouldn't stop there and you know it. 

God has already been under attack by you leftist in this COUNTRY for over 55 year's now and shockingly he is the prince of peace, the holiest of the holy, the one who shall come to judge the earth and the wicked upon it, but do you think that any of that matters to the wicked in this country or world ?? Nope it doesn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> These so called republican's like Liz Cheney aren't republican's at all


Right. They're conservatives, and you are most decidedly not.


----------



## Slade3200

lennypartiv said:


> Won't do any good to tell you what the problem is, your side will continue to knock down statues and erase our history.


Great none answer. You’re sounding super smart and confident in your arguments 👎


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Because he tried to illegally steal the election. Americans have a right to know he did that, how he did that, and what legal penalty he will pay for doing that.


Umm no.  He was trying to stop the steal.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> You voted for a pedophile.  You should probably shut the fuck up.



Why do you think he voted for Trump??


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Umm no.  He was trying to stop the steal.



That's a Big Lie. There was no steal to stop. There certainly wasn't one simply because rightards kept propagating the Big Lie.

What you really needed was proof. And sadly for you and your ilk, you had none. You still have none. You'll never have any.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> What you really needed was proof. And sadly for you and your ilk, you had none. You still have none. You'll never have any.


Dinesh disagrees.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Dinesh disagrees.



So? He can disagree all he wants. What he hasn't done is shown a single person on camera depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes, which is what he claims happened by 54,000 people.


----------



## BlindBoo

The president after all court challenges were dismissed, had an obligation to the country to accept the valid, certified results from the states.  His use of the "Bully Pulpit" to foment an insurrection against the Constitution is a crime, imo.


----------



## daveman

Sandy Shanks said:


> The only defense Trump Republicans have is to act stupid and lie.


Oh, I guess CNN didn't tell you the judge stacked the deck against him.

"Questioning the subpoena deadline is one of the few arguments Bannon’s team has left after Nichols blocked other potential avenues in pre-trial rulings. 

"Specifically, the judge barred the defense from calling House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and members of the Jan. 6 committee to the stand, prevented it from arguing that the select committee violated House rules by calling on Bannon to testify, and from claiming that Bannon ignored the subpoena on the advice of his counsel or at Trump’s direction."

You believe justice was done because a Trump associate was convicted.  That's the only reason.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because those are fantasies, and i Iive in reality.
> 
> But as always, you insult yourself with your idiotic fantasies, in not condemning  Trump.
> 
> You literally invented a fantasy talking point that applies more to you than to anyone else.
> 
> Dave, you are sharp as a marble.


Skippy, you're an ignorant little man blaming other people for his own willful ignorance.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right. They're conservatives, and you are most decidedly not.


If you believe Cheney is a conservative, you must be somewhere to the left of Mao.

Which wouldn't be surprising, really.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Why do you think he voted for Trump??


How'd that case turn out?

Trump cooperated with the investigation of Epstein.  Not one single Democrat did.


----------



## daveman

BlindBoo said:


> The president after all court challenges were dismissed, had an obligation to the country to accept the valid, certified results from the states.  His use of the "Bully Pulpit" to foment an insurrection against the Constitution is a crime, imo.


Your legal opinion is worthless, driven as it is by irrational hatred and rage.


----------



## otto105

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


The former 1-term fuckups should personally pay for all the police that his supporters beat that day.

He should be prosecuted for leading an insurrection.


----------



## lennypartiv




----------



## lennypartiv




----------



## beagle9

lennypartiv said:


> Umm no.  He was trying to stop the steal.


They're trying desperately to flip it to suggest or imply what they are saying in hopes that it will stick before the midterm's. No one is that stupid, no one.


----------



## KissMy

Biden improved upon Clinton’s vote share with suburban voters: 45% supported Clinton in 2016 vs. 54% for Biden in 2020. This shift was also seen among White voters: Trump narrowly won White suburban voters by 4 points in 2020 (51%-47%); he carried this group by 16 points in 2016 (54%-38%).


----------



## KissMy

daveman said:


> How'd that case turn out?
> 
> Trump cooperated with the investigation of Epstein.  Not one single Democrat did.


Trump had Epstein killed.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> They're trying desperately to flip it to suggest or imply what they are saying in hopes that it will stick before the midterm's. No one is that stupid, no one.


I wouldn't put anything stupid past the QOP party to believe in it.

Is marjorie still working the Squeal?


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> If you believe Cheney is a conservative, you must be somewhere to the left of Mao.
> 
> Which wouldn't be surprising, really.



You're beyond stupid.









						Rep. Liz Cheney - Scorecard 117: 79% | Heritage Action For America
					

See how your representative and senators voted on important "key votes" and view their scores on the Heritage Action Scorecard.




					heritageaction.com


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> How'd that case turn out?
> 
> Trump cooperated with the investigation of Epstein.  Not one single Democrat did.



The woman dropped it citing death threats.


----------



## lennypartiv




----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


>


----------



## otto105

lennypartiv said:


>


Okay ruskie, you can stop the squeal


----------



## beautress

KissMy said:


> Trump had Epstein killed.


That's hubris.


----------



## jc456

KissMy said:


> Trump had Epstein killed.


Slick willie or hitlery had him killed.  Come on man.


----------



## beautress

lennypartiv said:


> Umm no.  He was trying to stop the steal.





daveman said:


> Oh, I guess CNN didn't tell you the judge stacked the deck against him.
> 
> "Questioning the subpoena deadline is one of the few arguments Bannon’s team has left after Nichols blocked other potential avenues in pre-trial rulings.
> 
> "Specifically, the judge barred the defense from calling House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and members of the Jan. 6 committee to the stand, prevented it from arguing that the select committee violated House rules by calling on Bannon to testify, and from claiming that Bannon ignored the subpoena on the advice of his counsel or at Trump’s direction."
> 
> You believe justice was done because a Trump associate was convicted.  That's the only reason.




And the beat goes on....
​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


And congress has a right to prevent him from ever running for office again.


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And congress has a right to prevent him from ever running for office again.


Cause they know the demofks cheated. Why else would they need to do that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

jc456 said:


> Cause they know the demofks cheated. Why else would they need to do that?


Cant think of a single reason, eh? Sounds like maybe you're just kind of dumb, then.


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cant think of a single reason, eh? Sounds like maybe you're just kind of dumb, then.


Not one.


----------



## Clipper

lennypartiv said:


>


I want to see Trump served with another search warrant at Bedminster or wherever at 5 a.m. & have the FBI search the joint as Trump is forced to stand outside in his silk polka dot skivvies.


----------



## jc456

Clipper said:


> I want to see Trump served with another search warrant at Bedminster or wherever at 5 a.m. & have the FBI search the joint as Trump is forced to stand outside in his silk polka dot skivvies.


You got it bad


----------



## Billy000

jc456 said:


> You got it bad


Ah come on, you secretly would love that!


----------



## Delldude

KissMy said:


> Trump had Epstein killed.


No shit?
Barr knew about it then.....


----------



## jc456

Billy000 said:


> Ah come on, you secretly would love that!


See the fbi go to hitlery house, I’d fall down laughing


----------



## Billy000

jc456 said:


> See the fbi go to hitlery house, I’d fall down laughing


Hell if she deserves then let them. I don’t give a shit lol. I don’t worship presidential candidates like you do.


----------



## jc456

Billy000 said:


> Hell if she deserves then let them. I don’t give a shit lol. I don’t worship presidential candidates like you do.


I’m happy for you


----------



## lennypartiv

Clipper said:


> I want to see Trump served with another search warrant at Bedminster or wherever at 5 a.m. & have the FBI search the joint as Trump is forced to stand outside in his silk polka dot skivvies.


A search warrant for the documents he already declassified?


----------



## Mac-7

Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen​
Is that confirmed?

Obama/biden and the Deep State have made some recent changes to our rights and none of them are good


----------



## g5000

Independentthinker said:


> Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen​


Yes, and he has the right to say Ted Cruz's dad was complicit in JFK's assassination.

And he has the right to say he won the Michigan Man of the Year award.

And he has the right to say Covid is a hoax.

And he has the right to say the US had a $500 billion trade deficit for years before he was President.

And he has a right to say he had no knowledge of the payment to Stormy Daniels.

And he has the right to say windmills cause cancer.

And you moon-faced tards have the right to be dumb enough to bleev anything he says.


----------



## Faun

g5000 said:


> Yes, and he has the right to say Ted Cruz's dad was complicit in JFK's assassination.
> 
> And he has the right to say he won the Michigan Man of the Year award.
> 
> And he has the right to say Covid is a hoax.
> 
> And he has the right to say the US had a $500 billion trade deficit for years before he was President.
> 
> And he has a right to say he had no knowledge of the payment to Stormy Daniels.
> 
> And he has the right to say windmills cause cancer.
> 
> And you moon-faced tards have the right to be dumb enough to bleev anything he says.



You left out a big one -- these idiots also have the right to get themselves killed for believing his lies.


----------



## BWK

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


With all the criminal evidence of Trump trying to steal the election himself, he can't afford to throw it the other way.


----------



## g5000

Faun said:


> You left out a big one -- these idiots also have the right to get themselves killed for believing his lies.


Yes, Ashli Babbitt and Rosanne Boyland sacrificed their lives on the altar of the Big Lie.

Funny how Trump and the cucks never mention Boyland.


----------



## Kilroy2

He expressed him that is not denying him free speech as he able to repeat it over and over again. Yet if he incited violence with his speech then that is a crime.  incitement, fraud ,threats, defamatory lies (slander and lying under oath and libel) are not   rights as decided by past supreme court rulings. If you lie in court they can put you in jail or fine you.


----------



## g5000

Kilroy2 said:


> He expressed him that is not denying him free speech as he able to repeat it over and over again. Yet if he incited violence with his speech then that is a crime.  incitement, fraud ,threats, defamatory lies (slander and lying under oath and libel) are not   rights as decided by past supreme court rulings. If you lie in court they can put you in jail or fine you.


You know how you can tell the bullshit Trump says in public about the election and the stolen classified documents are lies?

Because his lawyers don't make those arguments in court, or they would be punished for perjury and probably disbarred.

Trump has the cucks totally gaslighted.


----------



## Kilroy2

g5000 said:


> You know how you can tell the bullshit Trump says in public about the election and the stolen classified documents are lies?
> 
> Because his lawyers don't make those arguments in court, or they would be punished for perjury and probably disbarred.
> 
> Trump has the cucks totally gaslighted.


you would think that someone holding a public office would realize that public records belong to the government.  Classified and Top Secret means something other than my (Trumps) top secrets. Oh but I forgot he declassified everything. If they no longer are secrets then why would you want them. That is what shredders are for ask Norton.


----------



## billyerock123

daveman said:


> If you believe Cheney is a conservative, you must be somewhere to the left of Mao.
> 
> Which wouldn't be surprising, really.


now, their stupidity at its best ... implying Cheney is a lefty that priceless ...


----------



## TheReaper

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.



Plus, the election actually WAS stolen


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And congress has a right to prevent him from ever running for office again.


By "Congress" you mean Democrats, who are trying to suppress the votes of 70 million people.


----------



## Faun

TheReaper said:


> Plus, the election actually WAS stolen


----------



## Independentthinker

g5000 said:


> Yes, and he has the right to say Ted Cruz's dad was complicit in JFK's assassination.
> 
> And he has the right to say he won the Michigan Man of the Year award.
> 
> And he has the right to say Covid is a hoax.
> 
> And he has the right to say the US had a $500 billion trade deficit for years before he was President.
> 
> And he has a right to say he had no knowledge of the payment to Stormy Daniels.
> 
> And he has the right to say windmills cause cancer.
> 
> And you moon-faced tards have the right to be dumb enough to bleev anything he says.


Now you are beginning to understand.


----------



## Independentthinker

BWK said:


> With all the criminal evidence of Trump trying to steal the election himself, he can't afford to throw it the other way.


The evidence is in your head.


----------



## Clipper

Faun said:


> You left out a big one -- these idiots also have the right to get themselves killed for believing his lies.


While he milks them for cash, rides around on a golf cart, then pays his lawyer $3 million from that grift he's running.

The guy is the biggest piece of shit in the Country, bar none.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> Trump has the cucks totally gaslighted.


THIS guy, of all freakin' people on the freakin' planet.  THIS OBVIOUS. 

Incredible.


----------



## Faun

Clipper said:


> While he milks them for cash, rides around on a golf cart, then pays his lawyer $3 million from that grift he's running.
> 
> The guy is the biggest piece of shit in the Country, bar none.



The Suckers are simply too stupid to see what's going on.


----------



## Clipper

Faun said:


> The Suckers are simply too stupid to see what's going on.


Some are stupid, but some are all in on what Trump is all about which is a fascist dictator wannabe. And believe you me, there's plenty of dark money backing Trump. Listen to Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse about the dark money that is influencing the SCOTUS. There's a good indication of where this Country is headed & it ain't good. 

While the mob is distracted with bright shiny objects like Hunter Biden.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TheReaper said:


> Plus, the election actually WAS stolen


You embarrass yourself and our country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> By "Congress" you mean Democrats, who are trying to suppress the votes of 70 million people.


No, that's a laughable fantasy that nobody outside of your bizarre, delusional cult believes.


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's a laughable fantasy that nobody outside of your bizarre, delusional cult believes.


What's that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Independentthinker said:


> What's that?


Wow, did you have a traumatic head injury recently? It's literally right there ^^


----------



## Independentthinker

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wow, did you have a traumatic head injury recently? It's literally right there ^^


I said two things. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## KissMy

Delldude said:


> No shit?
> Barr knew about it then.....


Yes & Barr failed to prosecute the murderer. Trump deflected by having his supporters blast the internet with propaganda blaming Clinton.


----------



## candycorn

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Do you have a first amendment right to yell "Fire" in a crowded theater?  Or get on a bullhorn in the town square and shout out your neighbor's social security number?


----------



## Kondor3

> Trump Has A First Amendment Right To Say The Election Was Stolen


Just because one _*CAN*_ do a thing does not mean that one _*SHOULD*_ do a thing.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> I wouldn't put anything stupid past the QOP party to believe in it.
> 
> Is marjorie still working the Squeal?


Nah, she's moving on to bigger things, but only if the left doesn't attempt to have her murdered again.. Having her swatted shows a huge desperation on the leftist who undoubtedly are capable of attempted murder or murder if they have too silence their political opponent's.


----------



## Death Angel

okfine said:


> It really bugs you. Bummer.


The fact that it doesn't bother you bugs any rational American


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Nah, she's moving on to bigger things, but only if the left doesn't attempt to have her murdered again.. Having her swatted shows a huge desperation on the leftist who undoubtedly are capable of attempted murder or murder if they have too silence their political opponent's.


Damn you one stupid boi.


----------



## MagicMike

beagle9 said:


> I sure hope you are right about the fairness coming in it all, and that Trump gets vindication finally, but if these weak in the knees republicrats/rhino's have their way, it will all be swept under the rug nice and neat like. Unexceptable.
> 
> No one should forget how monsterous these Democrat's were, and how vindictive they are, and how evil they have been. No one.... Anyone that ignores what these people have done, and what they are all about IMO are traitor's to their country. Allowing your American brother's and sister's to suffer the consequences of these Democrat's action's without any remembering of how they were treated is sickening.


You sound triggered.


----------



## jbander

Clipper said:


> Some are stupid, but some are all in on what Trump is all about which is a fascist dictator wannabe. And believe you me, there's plenty of dark money backing Trump. Listen to Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse about the dark money that is influencing the SCOTUS. There's a good indication of where this Country is headed & it ain't good.
> 
> While the mob is distracted with bright shiny objects like Hunter Biden.


Trump will destroy our democracy and his court will destroy our democracy The only people Trump ever selects to work with him or for him , this includes every judge and politician he has selected are people that will lick his boots or can be bought. No one he selected is honorable in his eyes. IF he isn't put in jail he will bring down this country. To become dictator for life. His followers are as low as he is , small-minded, hate driven bigots who are too dumb to have a clue. We have to get rid of Trump and his court. Anyway that the patriots of this country can get away with.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> I sure hope you are right about the fairness coming in it all, and that Trump gets vindication finally, but if these weak in the knees republicrats/rhino's have their way, it will all be swept under the rug nice and neat like. Unexceptable.
> 
> No one should forget how monsterous these Democrat's were, and how vindictive they are, and how evil they have been. No one.... Anyone that ignores what these people have done, and what they are all about IMO are traitor's to their country. Allowing your American brother's and sister's to suffer the consequences of these Democrat's action's without any remembering of how they were treated is sickening.


This from a traitor to our country.


----------



## Delldude

jbander said:


> Trump will destroy our democracy and his court will destroy our democracy The only people Trump ever selects to work with him or for him , this includes every judge and politician he has selected are people that will lick his boots or can be bought. No one he selected is honorable in his eyes. IF he isn't put in jail he will bring down this country. To become dictator for life. His followers are as low as he is , small-minded, hate driven bigots who are too dumb to have a clue. We have to get rid of Trump and his court. Anyway that the patriots of this country can get away with.


Yet you buy into everything that comes from the mouths of the left......

Road rage Trump haters.....................


----------



## My_Chinchilla_Is_A_Racist

after  all  thats been going on these last 18 or so months. my chinchilla has been very suspicious of everything !!!!


----------



## Delldude

My_Chinchilla_Is_A_Racist said:


> after  all  thats been going on these last 18 or so months. my chinchilla has been very suspicious of everything !!!!


Polish it..................


----------



## beagle9

jc456 said:


> See the fbi go to hitlery house, I’d fall down laughing


Sending illegals there has me laughing now. ROTFLMBO 😂


----------



## beagle9

billyerock123 said:


> now, their stupidity at its best ... implying Cheney is a lefty that priceless ...


Well if he's not a leftist, his delema is that he has one in the Family, and he can't forsake that someone, so in that thought he will bend left in order to protect that someone. What that makes Cheney who knows.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> This from a traitor to our country.


Keep saying it enough, and maybe you will end up coming around to your lying delusions after being unsuccessful in your attempts to steal a nation at government gun point. Everyone knows that Democrat's are the actual insurrectionist. It started prior to 2016 and even before that.


----------



## otto105

Delldude said:


> Yet you buy into everything that comes from the mouths of the left......
> 
> Road rage Trump haters.....................


Says a humper.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> The Suckers are simply too stupid to see what's going on.


You finally admitted that


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> You finally admitted that



I've always said Suckers fell for Trump's bullshit. Suckers are even dumber than Birthers.


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Sending illegals there has me laughing now. ROTFLMBO 😂


Beyond feeding your sorry worthless ass, what have illegals done to you, that the U.S. hasn't already done to them; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com?


----------



## BWK

beagle9 said:


> Keep saying it enough, and maybe you will end up coming around to your lying delusions after being unsuccessful in your attempts to steal a nation at government gun point. Everyone knows that Democrat's are the actual insurrectionist. It started prior to 2016 and even before that.


You're right, the insurrection started when SCOTUS gutted the votings right act, and the cheaters on the Right started closing down polling places in minority areas;  More People Are Voting -- But 1,688 Polling Places Have Closed in 6 Years



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/06/17/vra-black-voting-rights-georgia-texas-suppression/


----------



## BWK

Independentthinker said:


> The evidence is in your head.


Think so? https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/09/15/fani-willis-georgia-prison/  Trump is the ring leader you know. 









						Georgia Prosecutor Investigating Trump Says “Prison Sentences” Are on the Table
					

Cue the shrieks of “witch hunt!” out of Mar-a-Lago.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## BWK

TheReaper said:


> Plus, the election actually WAS stolen


You have zero evidence of that. You are a worthless piece of shit liar.


----------



## BWK

Independentthinker said:


> By "Congress" you mean Democrats, who are trying to suppress the votes of 70 million people.


Evidence with links, or you are another pos liar?


----------



## dudmuck

Independentthinker said:


> By "Congress" you mean Democrats, who are trying to suppress the votes of 70 million people.


yea, just like the 65 million votes for Hillary in 2016 were "suppressed".


----------



## WTH_Progs?

The election was a FRAUD.


----------



## Faun

WTH_Progs? said:


> The election was a FRAUD.



LOL

A pity you can't prove that.


----------



## jbander

Delldude said:


> Yet you buy into everything that comes from the mouths of the left......
> 
> Road rage Trump haters.....................


It is simple, the left aren't traitors to this country and compared to you hate Nazis they rarely lie. Your party couldn't and wouldn't exist without lies. The left doesn't have to lie, they are covering up nothing compared to you Traitors.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Sending illegals there has me laughing now. ROTFLMBO 😂


Not to many people interested anymore in what you hate Nazi's have to say. Mainly because you are boring as hell.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Keep saying it enough, and maybe you will end up coming around to your lying delusions after being unsuccessful in your attempts to steal a nation at government gun point. Everyone knows that Democrat's are the actual insurrectionist. It started prior to 2016 and even before that.


This from a traitor to this great country.


----------



## jbander

BWK said:


> You're right, the insurrection started when SCOTUS gutted the votings right act, and the cheaters on the Right started closing down polling places in minority areas;  More People Are Voting -- But 1,688 Polling Places Have Closed in 6 Years
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/06/17/vra-black-voting-rights-georgia-texas-suppression/


The MAGA Maggots have to be remembered for them trying to bring down our government , The death penalty for traitors is acceptable.


----------



## Independentthinker

BWK said:


> Think so? https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/09/15/fani-willis-georgia-prison/  Trump is the ring leader you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia Prosecutor Investigating Trump Says “Prison Sentences” Are on the Table
> 
> 
> Cue the shrieks of “witch hunt!” out of Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com


Imagine that a Democratic rag printing news straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Independentthinker

BWK said:


> Evidence with links, or you are another pos liar?


LOL. All Democrats need is a vote of 218-217 in the House and they can abuse their power in any way they see fit and call themselves "Congress", like it was a vote of 435-0.


----------



## schmidlap

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because *Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol...  Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. *


His evidence-free pretense that his _"Landslide!" _was stolen incited his goons' to attack outnumbered police defending democracy. Screeching his lie at those goons that day is the equivalent of yelling _"Fire!"_ in a crowded theater. The Loser then pleasured himself by watching the carnage inflicted by his goons at the Capitol for hours, as his advisers, minions, family, and others pleaded with him to call them off.


Independentthinker said:


> Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


The "_Oh, yeah!" Well what about...?"_ attempt at diversion fails miserably. The losing democratic nominee in 2016 graciously conceded immediately, despite having won the popular vote by 2.9 million, respecting the peaceful transfer of power that had distinguished our democracy from 1789 until 2021. She incited no goons to attack Congress. She also exhibited that respect for tradition and the American electorate by attending Trump's inauguration.

If you believe that the Trump regime was remiss for four years in not having Toady Barr investigate the 2016 election and that that provides a pretext for vendetta, good luck with that.

Kudos to all those Republican officeholders of integrity and Trump regime insiders who provided their sworn testimony before the U.S. House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol, and to the public servants, the federal judge, and the Attorney General of the United States who were targeted with death threats by Trump goons for recovering classified government documents in the interests of our national security.


----------



## jbander

schmidlap said:


> His evidence-free pretense that his _"Landslide!" _was stolen incited his goons' to attack outnumbered police defending democracy. Screeching his lie at those goons that day is the equivalent of yelling _"Fire!"_ in a crowded theater. The Loser then pleasured himself by watching the carnage inflicted by his goons at the Capitol for hours, as his advisers, minions, family, and others pleaded with him to call them off.
> 
> The "_Oh, yeah!" Well what about...?"_ attempt at diversion fails miserably. The losing democratic nominee in 2016 graciously conceded immediately, despite having won the popular vote by 2.9 million, respecting the peaceful transfer of power that had distinguished our democracy from 1789 until 2021. She incited no goons to attack Congress. She also exhibited that respect for tradition and the American electorate by attending Trump's inauguration.
> 
> If you believe that the Trump regime was remiss for four years in not having Toady Barr investigate the 2016 election and that that provides a pretext for vendetta, good luck with that.
> 
> Kudos to all those Republican officeholders of integrity and Trump regime insiders who provided their sworn testimony before the U.S. House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol, and to the public servants, the federal judge, and the Attorney General of the United States who were targeted with death threats by Trump goons for recovering classified government documents in the interests of our national security.


Every man who supports Trump or jan6th is a traitor to our country, and we can't ever forget that, because unless we put a leash on these anti-American traitors they will do it again. This time, we have to stand ready with the weapons needed to stop them. The military and police will be there but not in the beginning. Fend for yourself and fight for your country against these traitors  as patriots.


----------



## schmidlap

jbander said:


> Every man who supports Trump or jan6th is a traitor to our country, and we can't ever forget that, because unless we put a leash on these anti-American traitors they will do it again. This time, we have to stand ready with the weapons needed to stop them. The military and police will be there but not in the beginning. Fend for yourself and fight for your country against these traitors  as patriots.


Democracy is under assault by a narcissistic authoritarian and his lickspittles.

Trumpery is being copied by Bolsonaro who is also denying democracy in Brasil before the election.



Brazil's Bolsonaro echoes Trump's election fraud claims​


----------



## lennypartiv

schmidlap said:


> Democracy is under assault by a narcissistic authoritarian and his lickspittles.


Democracy is under assault by those who steal elections.


----------



## dudmuck

WTH_Progs? said:


> The election was a FRAUD.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> This from a traitor to this great country.


We know who the real traitors are, so keep on hiding it or denying it, but someday hopefully soon the Democrat elitist culprit's will finally have to confess in front of Congress and other's about their agenda's and their plan's.... They'll do this even after they will have been warned about it all.


----------



## Delldude

Faun said:


> I've always said Suckers fell for Trump's bullshit. Suckers are even dumber than Birthers.


LOL...looking like MORE fell for the left's BS.


----------



## jbander

schmidlap said:


> Democracy is under assault by a narcissistic authoritarian and his lickspittles.
> 
> Trumpery is being copied by Bolsonaro who is also denying democracy in Brasil before the election.
> 
> View attachment 698535​Brazil's Bolsonaro echoes Trump's election fraud claims​


This is a hate driven phenomenon, is the time in history or is something in the air. The key is The Hitler routine That was taught to him by  Joseph Goebbels, (maybe) But Hitler used it in Mein Kampf , and in his book "My New Order" which just happens to be the only book Trump has read in his lifetime. In fact his wife said it was on his bed stand for nightly reading. If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.” His routine to get to where we are today has been used by every dictator in history. It wasn't magic. It was a lie based hate driven diatribe by Trump and other worthless people like him in his party.
​


----------



## schmidlap

lennypartiv said:


> Democracy is under assault by those who steal elections.


Indeed. When a loser denies the democratic verdict - the certified electoral votes of all 50 states, and all_ legal r_ecourses - recounts, audits, investigations, and court appeals - have further confirmed that result, goon attacks on outnumbered police defending democracy, fake elector schemes, and intimidation of Republican governors and Secretaries-of-State _is _a blatant assault.

The Loser whining, with no credible evidence, no tentative hypothesis as to how such a vast caper was executed, and not a single suspect among the thousands that would be required to pull off such a heist, that he had a _"Landslide!"_ stolen is a laughable manifestation of the Loser's being unable to handle the truth.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Democracy is under assault by those who steal elections.



Which Trump tried to do by getting his VP to unilaterally disenfranchise millions of Biden voters so that Trump & Pence would get another 4 years in office.


----------



## Faun

Delldude said:


> LOL...looking like MORE fell for the left's BS.


----------



## sartre play

You can scream as loud & long as you want,
 but Truth is this long & protracted yell is hurting our nation,
 Dividing our people, Hate is festering.
common scene has left .
Do NOT CARE about whos fault it is. 
It needs to stop.


----------



## jbander

lennypartiv said:


> Democracy is under assault by those who steal elections.


Stupid!


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> We know who the real traitors are, so keep on hiding it or denying it, but someday hopefully soon the Democrat elitist culprit's will finally have to confess in front of Congress and other's about their agenda's and their plan's.... They'll do this even after they will have been warned about it all.


So rediculous.


----------



## jbander

sartre play said:


> You can scream as loud & long as you want,
> but Truth is this long & protracted yell is hurting our nation,
> Dividing our people, Hate is festering.
> common scene has left .
> Do NOT CARE about whos fault it is.
> It needs to stop.


No one look the other way, when Trump tells them to bring their guns they will, protect your family neighbors , country and flag.


----------



## Flopper

Independentthinker said:


> Every time I read about these Jan 6th hearings, all I ever hear is that they are building a case that the so-called insurrection happened because Trump kept on saying that the election was stolen, his supporters believed him, and then some of them rioted, attacking the Capitol. They are finding evidence after evidence after evidence to prove that Trump claimed the election was stolen (not that we didn't know that in the first place) but the kangaroo hearing has to prove Trump repeatedly said the election was stolen even though everyone already knows he's said that many times. What a farce!
> 
> So what? Trump has a first amendment right to say the election was stolen, as many times as he wants to say it. That doesn't make him legally responsible if others believe the so called "big lie" and then riot and attack the Capitol. That's on them, not on Trump. Democrats called the 2016 election stolen for years and took steps to overthrow Trump. Where are the investigations of them? Oh, wait a minute. I spoke too soon. Those investigations are coming when Republicans take over the House after the midterms.


Of course he has the right to say the election is stolen.  It just makes him look like a petulant child who has lost his candy.  What the DOJ is investigating is what Trump or his minions have done to illegally correct the situation.

Regardless of what the DOJ may find, I doubt seriously that Trump would ever be convicted or even lose any votes.   People like Trump are above the law.  As Trump said in campaigning, "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?"  Unfortunately, I think he's right.  There are some people that have so much money, power, and political influence that they are simply above the law.  Hopefully, I am wrong.


----------



## Independentthinker

Flopper said:


> Of course he has the right to say the election is stolen.  It just makes him look like a petulant child who has lost his candy.  What the DOJ is investigating is what Trump or his minions have done to illegally correct the situation.
> 
> Regardless of what the DOJ may find, I doubt seriously that Trump would ever be convicted or even lose any votes.   People like Trump are above the law.  As Trump said in campaigning, "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?"  Unfortunately, I think he's right.  There are some people that have so much money, power, and political influence that they are simply above the law.  Hopefully, I am wrong.


Politicians, in general, are above the law. They all get away with things because others have their backs. To be fair though, if we locked every politician up who broke laws or abused their power, there wouldn't be many left.


----------



## jbander

Flopper said:


> Of course he has the right to say the election is stolen.  It just makes him look like a petulant child who has lost his candy.  What the DOJ is investigating is what Trump or his minions have done to illegally correct the situation.
> 
> Regardless of what the DOJ may find, I doubt seriously that Trump would ever be convicted or even lose any votes.   People like Trump are above the law.  As Trump said in campaigning, "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?"  Unfortunately, I think he's right.  There are some people that have so much money, power, and political influence that they are simply above the law.  Hopefully, I am wrong.


These prosecutors are fighting for our democracy and most likely at this point their lives. They need a conviction and they will get it. They know this and they would be stupid if they quit .He would still have them killed when he became dictator.


----------



## jbander

These traitors on the right are really looking comical arguing their nothing arguments here. MAGA Maggots all.


----------



## lennypartiv

schmidlap said:


> The Loser whining, with no credible evidence


Other people can see the evidence is real.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Which Trump tried to do by getting his VP to unilaterally disenfranchise millions of Biden voters so that Trump & Pence would get another 4 years in office.


Trump wanted Pence to use his authority to get the fraudulent votes thrown out.


----------



## jbander

lennypartiv said:


> Trump wanted Pence to use his authority to get the fraudulent votes thrown out.


You are a cartoon character


----------



## Flopper

Independentthinker said:


> Politicians, in general, are above the law. They all get away with things because others have their backs. To be fair though, if we locked every politician up who broke laws or abused their power, there wouldn't be many left.


Sad, but probably true
What we depend on is their political party turning against them when their acts become so reprehensible that they can no longer tolerate them, but that happens only if the party sees a better candidate.


----------



## schmidlap

lennypartiv said:


> Other people can see the evidence is real.






No legislative body or court anywhere in the land shares your delusion.

No recount, audit, investigation, or court appeal has supported your delusion.

Fifty states, regardless of whether under Democratic or Republican administrations, certified their electoral votes, and the Congress of the United States, under the auspices of the Vice President of the United States, formally recorded that result.

There have been no rational explanations regarding how the imaginary_ "Landslide!" _was_ "stolen,"_ nor even one suspect in the vast, multitudinous conspiracy named.

There is no legal proceeding anywhere in America by any Republican prosecutor or legislator challenging the 2020 presidential election result, entirely consistent with the Loser's having received relentlessly negative poll numbers throughout his four years.

Even Trump's own cybersecurity election expert, his toady Attorney General, and his own daughter have accepted the reality and the will of the People.

What dazzles the deluded weird worshipers is a phantasm the Cry Baby Loser pulled from his big, flabby butt. 

It's


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Other people can see the evidence is real.



LOL

Just like there are other people who think 9/11 was an inside job...

And other people who think Sandy Hook was a false flag operation...

And other people think we never really landed on the moon...

And other people who think Obama was born in Kenya and faked his birth certificate...

And other people who think Elvis faked his own death...


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Trump wanted Pence to use his authority to get the fraudulent votes thrown out.



Moron, there were no such votes found to be fraudulent. Even if there were, a vice president lacks the authority to unilaterally declare themselves the winner of an election they just lost. If a vice president actually had such authority, they'd declare themselves the winner for life.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Moron, there were no such votes found to be fraudulent. Even if there were, a vice president lacks the authority to unilaterally declare themselves the winner of an election they just lost. If a vice president actually had such authority, they'd declare themselves the winner for life.


Pence was a piece of the puzzle.  He was supposed to work with Congress to get things straightened out.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Pence was a piece of the puzzle.  He was supposed to work with Congress to get things straightened out.



Not what Trump asked him to do. Trump pressured Pence to either reject Biden electors and send them back to the states to change to Trump electors or decertify the election outright and let Congress pick Trump as the winner. Neither of which are constitutional.

If there's a Biden/Trump rematch in 2024, you're cool with VP Harris unilaterally throwing out Trump electors should Trump win the election -- right?


----------



## Flopper

Faun said:


> Not what Trump asked him to do. Trump pressured Pence to either reject Biden electors and send them back to the states to change to Trump electors or decertify the election outright and let Congress pick Trump as the winner. Neither of which are constitutional.
> 
> If there's a Biden/Trump rematch in 2024, you're cool with VP Harris unilaterally throwing out Trump electors should Trump win the election -- right?


Pence said, " President Trump is wrong: I had no right to overturn the election. The presidency belongs to the American people and the American people alone. And frankly, there is no idea more un-American than the notion that any one person could choose the American president."

The fact is Pence could not overturn the election on the Jan 6th meeting of the Congress.  The Senate rules limits action to examination of the state electoral vote certifications to make sure they are in order, which have already been done, examine the electoral college vote count which has already been done and either accept the results or challenge the certification or vote counting.  Congressmen could not challenge how the state electoral vote count were was determined.  They could only challenge certification or the tallying of electoral votes done by the House or Senate.

In short, it is simply a formality.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Of course he has the right to say the election is stolen.  It just makes him look like a petulant child who has lost his candy.  What the DOJ is investigating is what Trump or his minions have done to illegally correct the situation.
> 
> Regardless of what the DOJ may find, I doubt seriously that Trump would ever be convicted or even lose any votes.   People like Trump are above the law.  As Trump said in campaigning, "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?"  Unfortunately, I think he's right.  There are some people that have so much money, power, and political influence that they are simply above the law.  Hopefully, I am wrong.


Well you are wrong, because all the Trump voter wants is freedom from the fascist left. The leftist guilt is eating them alive on these matter's, so they try to flip the script in an attempt to hide their bull crap. Not going to work, as to much has escaped out of the box, and the leftist are exposed big time in what they want, and have wanted.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Pence said, " President Trump is wrong: I had no right to overturn the election. The presidency belongs to the American people and the American people alone. And frankly, there is no idea more un-American than the notion that any one person could choose the American president."
> 
> The fact is Pence could not overturn the election on the Jan 6th meeting of the Congress.  The Senate rules limits action to examination of the state electoral vote certifications to make sure they are in order, which have already been done, examine the electoral college vote count which has already been done and either accept the results or challenge the certification or vote counting.  Congressmen could not challenge how the state electoral vote count were was determined.  They could only challenge certification or the tallying of electoral votes done by the House or Senate.
> 
> In short, it is simply a formality.


All true under normal circumstances, but was what happened anywhere close to "normal circumstances" or was the evidence real and therefore it brought about a serious constitutional crisis in this country, otherwise when it came to a supposed fair and good election result that may not have been fair and good at all ??


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Well you are wrong, because all the Trump voter wants is freedom from the fascist left. The leftist guilt is eating them alive on these matter's, so they try to flip the script in an attempt to hide their bull crap. Not going to work, as to much has escaped out of the box, and the leftist are exposed big time in what they want, and have wanted.


What a mind , no liberal that I know of wants to destroy our country , constitution and democracy, you haters are alone in that thinking. You are nothing but a traitor, and from now on you will be known as a traitor.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> All true under normal circumstances, but was what happened anywhere close to "normal circumstances" or was the evidence real and therefore it brought about a serious constitutional crisis in this country, otherwise when it came to a supposed fair and good election result that may not have been fair and good at all ??


Not sure what you mean by fair.  It was not a normal election and each state made election decisions to protect the voters and make sure everyone that is qualified to vote is able to vote and vote safely.  When the election was held we had 65,000  in the hospital with Covid and about 20,000 in the ICU, businesses were close, schools closed, etc.....    This was not the only presidential election that was surrounded by unusual circumstances.

George Washington was elected president and never campaigned because the people had no  opportunity to vote.

After Thomas Jefferson and his running-mate, Aaron Burr, tied _in_ the _Electoral_ College _vote_, Jefferson was elected _president by_ the House of Representatives even thou Barr had significantly more of the popular vote and electoral vote.  However several electoral votes got mysteriously changed before the Electoral College met.

In the election of 1824, Jackson won both electoral votes and popular vote but because he had 3 opponents he did not have a majority so the election was decided in House.  Adams, one of the candidates made a deal with Clay, another candidate and he threw his votes to Adams.  The vote of 3 other representatives were purchase by Adam and Adams became president.

And there was the 1896 race between Republican William McKinley and Democrat William Jennings Bryan, in which Bryan roamed the country on a whistle-stop train tour, logging 18,000 miles, while McKinley — who apparently couldn't be bothered to travel — chose to stay on his front porch in Canton, Ohio and give speeches to delegates. Amazingly, the voting public was fine with that, and McKinley won.  Supporters of Bryan could not believe the results.  How could a candidate that did not campaign win the election.  Like Trump, Bryan supporter demonstrated and call the election a sham.  However, unlike Trump Bryan excepted the lost graciously and conceded the election.

Political reformer and newspaper editor Horace Greeley was the only candidate to be nominated by both the Democrats and the Republicans, yet he somehow lost to Grant.

There have been a number of other questionable elections but until Donald Trump, no candidate has ever claimed that the election was rigged and fraudulent.  This may have been because the integrity of election process was considered far more important than winning an election.  It was considered the heart and soul of American democracy.

The damage to our electoral process by the Trump false allegation can't be undone.   The real loser in the 2020 election is not Trump but the faith in our electoral system.

10 Bizarre Moments in Presidential Elections


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> What a mind , no liberal that I know of wants to destroy our country , constitution and democracy, you haters are alone in that thinking. You are nothing but a traitor, and from now on you will be known as a traitor.


Like I said "FLIP THE SCRIPT".... That's what you all are known for from now on you leftist trickster's. Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows the games you all have been playing, now it's push back time. You are the traitor, so don't try to flip it because it won't work.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Not sure what you mean by fair.  It was not a normal election and each state made election decisions to protect the voters and make sure everyone that is qualified to vote is able to vote and vote safely.  When the election was held we had 65,000  in the hospital with Covid and about 20,000 in the ICU, businesses were close, schools closed, etc.....    This was not the only presidential election that was surrounded by unusual circumstances.
> 
> George Washington was elected president and never campaigned because the people had no  opportunity to vote.
> 
> After Thomas Jefferson and his running-mate, Aaron Burr, tied _in_ the _Electoral_ College _vote_, Jefferson was elected _president by_ the House of Representatives even thou Barr had significantly more of the popular vote and electoral vote.  However several electoral votes got mysteriously changed before the Electoral College met.
> 
> In the election of 1824, Jackson won both electoral votes and popular vote but because he had 3 opponents he did not have a majority so the election was decided in House.  Adams, one of the candidates made a deal with Clay, another candidate and he threw his votes to Adams.  The vote of 3 other representatives were purchase by Adam and Adams became president.
> 
> And there was the 1896 race between Republican William McKinley and Democrat William Jennings Bryan, in which Bryan roamed the country on a whistle-stop train tour, logging 18,000 miles, while McKinley — who apparently couldn't be bothered to travel — chose to stay on his front porch in Canton, Ohio and give speeches to delegates. Amazingly, the voting public was fine with that, and McKinley won.  Supporters of Bryan could not believe the results.  How could a candidate that did not campaign win the election.  Like Trump, Bryan supporter demonstrated and call the election a sham.  However, unlike Trump Bryan excepted the lost graciously and conceded the election.
> 
> Political reformer and newspaper editor Horace Greeley was the only candidate to be nominated by both the Democrats and the Republicans, yet he somehow lost to Grant.
> 
> There have been a number of other questionable elections but until Donald Trump, no candidate has ever claimed that the election was rigged and fraudulent.  This may have been because the integrity of election process was considered far more important than winning an election.  It was considered the heart and soul of American democracy.
> 
> The damage to our electoral process by the Trump false allegation can't be undone.   The real loser in the 2020 election is not Trump but the faith in our electoral system.
> 
> 10 Bizarre Moments in Presidential Elections


You can't prove it was a false allegation, yet here you are stating it as fact. The same thing you are accusing Trump of you are also guilty of, and without a full blown court proceeding where both sides are represented fairly, the nation will never know the truth will it ? Now it is learned to everyone's shock (but not really), that the FBI and the DOJ are alledgedly on the take. So if they are on the take, then it's no stretch to believe that the court's failed us when it came down to getting at the truth.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Like I said "FLIP THE SCRIPT".... That's what you all are known for from now on you leftist trickster's. Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows the games you all have been playing, now it's push back time. You are the traitor, so don't try to flip it because it won't work.



Fill 'er up.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> You can't prove it was a false allegation, yet here you are stating it as fact. The same thing you are accusing Trump of you are also guilty of, and without a full blown court proceeding where both sides are represented fairly, the nation will never know the truth will it ? Now it is learned to everyone's shock (but not really), that the FBI and the DOJ are alledgedly on the take. So if they are on the take, then it's no stretch to believe that the court's failed us when it came down to getting at the truth.



Great, according to you, Hillary won the 2016 election since Trump cheated and you can't prove he didn't.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Fill 'er up.


I'm proud of being white just like anyone else should never have reservations about their skin color either you damned racist from hell.. No tears here boy, just pride and truth in knowing how demonic you people truly are. Like I said "FLIP THE SCRIPT", otherwise you all like to yell whiteness, whiteness, whiteness, when the true racist race hustlers are you all.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> I'm proud of being white just like anyone else should never have reservations about their skin color either you damned racist from hell.. No tears here boy, just pride and truth in knowing how demonic you people truly are. Like I said "FLIP THE SCRIPT", otherwise you all like to yell whiteness, whiteness, whiteness, when the true racist race hustlers are you all.



Suuure, snowflake.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Suuure, snowflake.


Flip the script.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> You can't prove it was a false allegation, yet here you are stating it as fact. The same thing you are accusing Trump of you are also guilty of, and without a full blown court proceeding where both sides are represented fairly, the nation will never know the truth will it ? Now it is learned to everyone's shock (but not really), that the FBI and the DOJ are alledgedly on the take. So if they are on the take, then it's no stretch to believe that the court's failed us when it came down to getting at the truth.


If you're not convince by the following, I sure can't:  recounts in the states, 46 court cases Trump has lost, the FBI investigation, the investigation of the boards of elections in all battleground states, testimonies of Trump Aids, testimony of Trump's Attorney General, Testimony of current Attorney General, testimony of the Director of FBI,  testimony of Trump's Campaign Manager,  National Academy of Science investigation of voting machine fraud, Voter Fraud Investigation by the Georgia Secretary of State, Investigation by the Arizona Attorney General, etc.....


----------



## Faun

Flopper said:


> If you're not convince by following, I sure can't:  recounts in the states, 46 court cases Trump has lost, the FBI investigation, the investigation of the boards of elections in all battleground states, testimonies of Trump Aids, testimony of Trump's Attorney General, Testimony of current Attorney General, testimony of the Director of FBI,  testimony of Trump's Campaign Manager,  National Academy of Science investigation of voting machine fraud, Voter Fraud Investigation by the Georgia Secretary of State, Investigation by the Arizona Attorney General, etc.....



You don't understand. 

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... state authorities can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

*But Donald Trump can be trusted.*_​


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> If you're not convince by the following, I sure can't:  recounts in the states, 46 court cases Trump has lost, the FBI investigation, the investigation of the boards of elections in all battleground states, testimonies of Trump Aids, testimony of Trump's Attorney General, Testimony of current Attorney General, testimony of the Director of FBI,  testimony of Trump's Campaign Manager,  National Academy of Science investigation of voting machine fraud, Voter Fraud Investigation by the Georgia Secretary of State, Investigation by the Arizona Attorney General, etc.....


The hatred of Trump showing all these people up, otherwise who had been absent and riding paycheck's along with screwing the American taxpayer for year's now, has caused a hellacious riff in the old status quo lifer's that had been compromised over the year's, and heck they weren't serving the citizen's in the capacities that they should have been over the year's anyways. Trump called them out on it, and they went berserk. 

Why do you think that we are dealing with all the bull crap that we're dealing with today ? Don't say it's because of TRUMP, because there is no possible way that one man could have brought all of this on by himself, but that's exactly what you and other's want everyone to believe, because as ridiculous as the leftist are about Trump, they should realize that they are seen right through concerning their overall agenda's in which they are using Trump as a cover for.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> You don't understand.
> 
> _the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... state authorities can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ..._​​_*But Donald Trump can be trusted.*_​


Just break it down by following the evidence. 

By not following the evidence properly, it has led to the mistrusting of the very people and institutions you mentioned above in degree of. Not everything is untrustworthy, but the right element's defiling the institution's within, and the crazy radicals doing their crazy without is all it takes to undermine an entire nation, and then cause that Nation to turn on it's own citizen's. Congrats.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Just break it down by following the evidence.
> 
> By not following the evidence properly, it has led to the mistrusting of the very people and institutions you mentioned above in degree of. Not everything is untrustworthy, but the right element's defiling the institution's within, and the crazy radicals doing their crazy without is all it takes to undermine an entire nation, and then cause that Nation to turn on it's own citizen's. Congrats.



LOL

If you were normal and if you actually followed the evidence, you'd admit there was no widespread fraud which would have altered the outcome of the election.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If you were normal and if you actually followed the evidence, you'd admit there was no widespread fraud which would have altered the outcome of the election.


If you weren't hiding something, then you wouldn't have put the cart before the horse, and you would have waited for it all to play out. 

But nope, you jumped on the street mob train in hopes to get at the Republican conservative platform by way of Donald Trump in hopes to bring it down with him.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> If you weren't hiding something, then you wouldn't have put the cart before the horse, and you would have waited for it all to play out.
> 
> But nope, you jumped on the street mob train in hopes to get at the Republican conservative platform by way of Donald Trump in hopes to bring it down with him.



There's nothing left to play out. It's going on e years since the election and there's no more proof now than there was then. Because as Trump's own Attorney General said, _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.”_ You're destroying this country because rightards would rather see this country go down the toilet than watch Democrats win another election. But again, You're not normal.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> There's nothing left to play out. It's going on e years since the election and there's no more proof now than there was then. Because as Trump's own Attorney General said, _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.”_ You're destroying this country because rightards would rather see this country go down the toilet than watch Democrats win another election. But again, You're not normal.


Flipping the script eh ?.. Leftist tactic. The country knows who it is that is not normal, and the Republican conservative platform doesn't fit that bill or profile, so who does that leave ? The Democrat's for sure. 

Grandeur of illusions are a trademark of the Democrat party at this junction in time.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> The hatred of Trump showing all these people up, otherwise who had been absent and riding paycheck's along with screwing the American taxpayer for year's now, has caused a hellacious riff in the old status quo lifer's that had been compromised over the year's, and heck they weren't serving the citizen's in the capacities that they should have been over the year's anyways. Trump called them out on it, and they went berserk.
> 
> Why do you think that we are dealing with all the bull crap that we're dealing with today ? Don't say it's because of TRUMP, because there is no possible way that one man could have brought all of this on by himself, but that's exactly what you and other's want everyone to believe, because as ridiculous as the leftist are about Trump, they should realize that they are seen right through concerning their overall agenda's in which they are using Trump as a cover for.


Could be people hate Trump simple because he is a pretty hateful person; that is:
He’s can't lose with dignity but rather attacks our electoral system.
He considers himself above the law.
He gives millions to charities that not really charities.
He declassifies documents to save his ass with no thought to the damage it does to the country.
Black people hate him because he’s a racist.
Women hate him because he’s a rapist.
New Yorkers hate him because they’ve seen him up close for a long time.
Small Businessmen hate him because he cheats.
Decent people hate him because he’s a bully.
Honest people hate him because he’s a liar.
In everything he does he puts himself first.


----------



## Lastamender

Flopper said:


> Could be people hate Trump simple because he is a pretty hateful person; that is:
> He’s can't lose with dignity but rather attacks our electoral system,
> He considers himself above the law.
> Black people hate him because he’s a racist.
> Women hate him because he’s a rapist.
> New Yorkers hate him because they’ve seen him up close for a long time.
> Small Businessmen hate him because he cheats.
> Decent people hate him because he’s a bully.
> Honest people hate him because he’s a liar.
> In everything he does he puts himself first.


What a bunch of garbage.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Could be people hate Trump simple because he is a pretty hateful person; that is:
> He’s can't lose with dignity but rather attacks our electoral system.
> He considers himself above the law.
> He gives millions to charities that not really charities.
> He declassifies documents to save his ass with no thought to the damage it does to the country.
> Black people hate him because he’s a racist.
> Women hate him because he’s a rapist.
> New Yorkers hate him because they’ve seen him up close for a long time.
> Small Businessmen hate him because he cheats.
> Decent people hate him because he’s a bully.
> Honest people hate him because he’s a liar.
> In everything he does he puts himself first.


All things never proven to break the law or were proven to be true. Like I said, without a court system where lady justice is truly blind, we get what we get "a double standard".


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> All things never proven to break the law or were proven to be true. Like I said, without a court system where lady justice is truly blind, we get what we get "a double standard".


You will never believe Trump has done anything because you only believe Trump.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> You can't prove it was a false allegation, yet here you are stating it as fact. The same thing you are accusing Trump of you are also guilty of, and without a full blown court proceeding where both sides are represented fairly, the nation will never know the truth will it ? Now it is learned to everyone's shock (but not really), that the FBI and the DOJ are alledgedly on the take. So if they are on the take, then it's no stretch to believe that the court's failed us when it came down to getting at the truth.





beagle9 said:


> Like I said "FLIP THE SCRIPT".... That's what you all are known for from now on you leftist trickster's. Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows the games you all have been playing, now it's push back time. You are the traitor, so don't try to flip it because it won't work.


What a laugh , you never saw one of us beating and killing cops to try to overthrow our government and bring down our democracy. History will solve this, and you will be seen as the scum you are and my friends, and I will spit on you lowlifes if you have the balls to even walk on the street again.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> All things never proven to break the law or were proven to be true. Like I said, without a court system where lady justice is truly blind, we get what we get "a double standard".


From the mouth of our MAGA maggot.


----------



## Faun

jbander said:


> From the mouth of our MAGA maggot.



They are truly insane.


----------



## jbander

Faun said:


> They are truly insane.


The level of ignorance And their dedication to a mentally ill monster is what amazes me. They have chosen dictatorship over democracy.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> You will never believe Trump has done anything because you only believe Trump.


Nope, I just don't believe anything the left says or does. Period. Has nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> From the mouth of our MAGA maggot.


That's right boy............MAGA...


----------



## beagle9

jbander said:


> What a laugh , you never saw one of us beating and killing cops to try to overthrow our government and bring down our democracy. History will solve this, and you will be seen as the scum you are and my friends, and I will spit on you lowlifes if you have the balls to even walk on the street again.


Big talk from you leftist. 2020 was just everyone's imagination I guess ? Kind of hard for you to lie about the chaos and mayhem you people have been causing in this COUNTRY for over 50+ year's now. It's well documented and video taped. It's finally reached critical mass, and solution's will be worked on once the right leadership takes the helm again.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> Big talk from you leftist. 2020 was just everyone's imagination I guess ? Kind of hard for you to lie about the chaos and mayhem you people have been causing in this COUNTRY for over 50+ year's now. It's well documented and video taped. It's finally reached critical mass, and solution's will be worked on once the right leadership takes the helm again.


You are a hoot.


----------



## jbander

beagle9 said:


> That's right boy............MAGA...


That's right, boy -------Maggot. You are like kicking a dead dog.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Lesh said:


> Ya don't have a Constitutional right to scream FIRE in a crowded theater


Apples and cinder blocks, missy.
But you know this.


----------

